# DIY Bakery Recipes



## Andre

This is the thread for DIY Bakery recipes.

*Please only post DIY Bakery recipes that you have mixed, steeped/cured and tasted and like a lot. Please do not post recipes you are still testing.*
*If you sourced (including adaptions) the recipe from somewhere else, please provide a link to your source if available.*
*Kindly include a short description for the Index if not apparent from the name. Do not forget the brand names of the concentrates used.*
Please feel free to repost your favourite Bakery recipe from other threads.

TFA or TPA = The Flavor (Perfumer's) Apprentice
CAP = Capella
FA = FlavourArt
FW = Flavor West
LA = LorAnn
FLV = Flavorah
INW = Inawera
NF = NaturesFlavors
CLY = Clyrolinx
JF = Jungle Flavors
RF = Real Flavours
Loc = Loco Flavours
MB = Molinberry
OOO = One on One Flavours
PUR = Purilum
HS = Hangsen
FE = Flavorsexpress
MF = Medicine Flower
TFM = The Flavour Mill
LB = Liquid Barn
WF = Wonder Flavours
DIYFS or DFS = DIY Flavor Shack

*INDEX*

Just Cheesecake, velvety smooth, rich and luxurious. (@Andre)
The Duchess clone, a DIYORDIE winner - a decadent, creamy tres leches cake. (@Stoefnick)
Sugary Almond Apple Tart with a bit of custard to smooth it out. By HIC. (@Huffapuff)
Bronuts, by DIYORDIE - a chocolate doughnut, pastry perfected. (@MoneymanVape)
Ginger Nut Swirl, showing an array of spices with vanilla for a touch of creaminess and custard to round it off. By @Rude Rudi
Peach Cobbler - warm, homemade peach cinnamon pie from Gordona Vapes. (@rogue zombie)
Banana (Va)Nilla Pudding, without the banana being dominant. By @Deckie.
Groolberry, a blueberry cheesecake by Gordona Vapes. (@Soutie)
Apple Cinnamon Fritters by @The_o.
Po-Po, a delicious strawberry glazed donut. Based on a Bombies recipe. By @rogue zombie.
Circus Cobbler, ultimate funnel cake with brown sugar boost and topped with whipped cream. (@Rude Rudi)
Peanut Brittle, stickiness included. By @Soutie.
Aftermath clone, a Creamy Glazed Donut filled with juicy blueberry bites served with a side of vanilla bean ice cream and finished off with a touch of crunch berries. (@rogue zombie)
Ginger Snaps V1 and V2. (@Andre)
Meringue Cakes, crunchy apple meringues glued with apricot jam, tart and refreshing. By @Mustrum Ridcully.
Cinnister, sweet cinnamon bakey with sweet vanilla undertones, by @KZOR.
Cinnamon Coffee Cake, a @Huffapuff remix.
Easy Coffee Cake - rich, creamy and sweet. A HIC recipe. (on behalf of @rogue zombie)
Double Choc & Vanilla Doughnut, a @Faheem777 adaptation of a DIYorDIE recipe.
Vapers' Breakfast, RY4 and espresso with rich and buttery biscuit. Put together by @incredible_hullk.
LemonY Criscuit, a lemon biscuit with very subtle lemon properties. A @Lingogrey masterpiece.
Strawberry Scone, a fresh scone with strawberry jam and cream. (@Rude Rudi)
Simply Rollin', a simple, but delicious freshly baked cinnamon roll. (@Andre)
Maraschino Cherry Mocha Cake, the picture says it all. Created by @Friep.
Lucky Luke, a savoury apple pie created by @rogue zombie.
Queen's Cookie Jar, cookie with jammy strawberry. (@Caveman)
Simply Cannoli, deliciously creamy and tasty. (@RichJB)
Herzoggies, apricot jam-filled tartlet with a cocunut & meringue topping. Creation of @Rude Rudi.
Chesea Bun, as remixed by @Max.
Fig Newton - sugary and buttery pasty filled with moist, syrupy Figs. (@RichJB)
Duck Sauce Cookies - deliciously delicious orange glazed cookies. By the masterchef @Rude Rudi.
Grandma's Hertzoggies - remix of World Wonder's Table Mountain, created by @Andre.
Vape-Sum-S'mores - A twin set of rich and creamy bakery cookies, smothered in a nutty chocolate dip, sandwiched over a fire toasted marshmallow centre. Created for the VapeCon 2017 DIY Competition by @BeardedVaper93.
Cinorange Cake, a satisfying and rich coffee cake infused with flecks of burnt orange and cinnamon, drizzled with a thick vanilla frosting. Created by @Rude Rudi.
Fig Newton v1, a new perspective on recipe nr. 30 above. (@Rude Rudi)
Biscochitos. New Mexican sugar cookies with with anise. (@Andre)
Raspberry cookie. Raspberry in the front with a cookie base and some vanilla. This is nice and sweet. Created by @Friep.
Blond. A scrumptious sugary doughnut stuffed with thick & creamy custard, drenched with sticky icing. Oral bliss by @Rude Rudi.
Chocolate Pear Tart. A scrumptious, rich chocolate tart layered with fresh, juicy slices of pear. Baked by @Rude Rudi.
St. Louie Butter Cake. "Decadent, fresh-baked Gooey Butter Cake...". First reported by @Rude Rudi.
Buttermilk Pie. It's thick, it's buttery, it's flakey and custardy. Reported by @Andre.
Creme Brulee Cheesecake. An intensely creamy creme brûlée cheesecake - decadently rich & luscious. By @Rude Rudi.
"Zoo" Your Biscuit. Perfect Zoo Biscuit by @rogue zombie.
Viper's Key Lime Cookie. A nice sweetish cookie, with key lime notes. Not like Lemon Creams at all. By @Viper_SA.
Viper's Budget Key Lime Cookie. Less ingredients than the one above. By @Viper_SA.
Snowball. Creamy sponge cake drenched in strawberry syrup and dusted with coconut. Work of @Faheem777.
Mango Passion Cheesecake. A deliciously thick and creamy cheesecake blended with fresh mango & a drizzle of passion fruit. Created by @Rude Rudi.
Honey Slice. A thick, layered custard slice adorned with honeycomb. By @Rude Rudi.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Reserved for Index.


----------



## shaunnadan

Higly interested to see what come out of this !

I looooove me some bakery treats ! 

Hmmm. Dibs on calling a juice line Bakery Treats

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

​I like my Cheesecake plain, without any fruit, jam or jelly. When I saw this recipe by Alisa (of Bust-a-Nut fame), had to mix it.

Wow, the Cheesecake really comes through. It is velvety smooth, rich and luxurious. Magic, I cannot get enough.

My mix steeped for more than a month, but one week should do it.

*Just Cheesecake*
TFA Cheesecake (Graham Crust) 10 %
TFA Bavarian Cream 5 %
CAP Sweet Cream 3 % (Alisa used FW Sweet Cream)
TFA Vanilla Swirl 1.5 %
CAP French Vanilla (V1) 1 % (Alisa used TFA French Vanilla)

*EDIT *24 February 2017: More than 5 months later and this is still one of my favourite juices.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Glytch

Andre said:


> TFA Bavarian Cream 5 %


Have you noticed a difference between the TFA DX Bavarian Cream and the TFA Bavarian Cream?


----------



## Andre

Glytch said:


> Have you noticed a difference between the TFA DX Bavarian Cream and the TFA Bavarian Cream?


No idea, do not have the DX version.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stoefnick

Just mixed this from one DIYorDIE's youtube channel here is the link 

*The Duchess Clone Batch 1:*

Butterscotch Ripple (FW) : 3%
Cake (Yellow) (FW) : 2%
French Vanilla (CAP) : 2%
Hazelnut (FW) : 2%
Vanilla Custard v1 (CAP) : 8%

Strength: 2 mg
PG/VG-ratio: 30/70
Flavor total: 5.1 ml (17%)

*Notes*
Steep time > 1 week

And it smells & tastes great!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Huffapuff

I'm really enjoying this one from HIC - it's got a warm, sugary texture that you can almost eat!
*Sugary Almond Apple Tart (+ Custard) *
FA Apple Pie 4%
FA Marzipan 2%
FA Custard 1%
Link
The custard is one of the variations that he recommends - for me it smooths out the flavour which kinda completes the experience.
Nom! Nom!
Edit: forgot to mention that it's a shake & vape.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MoneymanVape

If you love bakery and Doughnut tru this one. Its worth it

So mixed up a small 10ml test batch of "bronuts" recipe found on diyordie.
Realy awsum stuff. Shake and vape.
Will be doing a nother 100ml batch later tonight. 

http://diyordievaping.com/2015/08/18/bronuts/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Made this one and rather surprised by the outcome! The Cap gingerbread is fantastic! It tastes like a ginger cookie - almost like Ginger Nuts I remember eating as a child... As explained by @Andre _"Do not let the "Ginger" in "Gingerbread" mislead you - it has a whole array of spices in there, with no one spice dominant - certainly not the Ginger. And the spices hits you well on the exhale, with a good tingle in the mouth and tip of the tongue on the aftertaste."_

I added the vanilla swirl to add a touch of creaminess and the VC to round it off nicely.

*Ginger Nut Swirl*
Cap Gingerbread 8%
TFA Vanilla swirl 3%
Cap Vanilla Custard V2 2%

Mixed at 70/30 VG/PG @ 3mg Nic
Steeping 3/4 days but pretty decent after a couple of days




Enjoy!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

I tried the Peach Cobbler from Gordona Vapes, which @Soutie found.
 
I made it as follows:
 
2.4% - FW Cinnamon Roll
1.8% - FA Apple Pie
0.9% - FA Cookie
3.6% - FA Peach
0.9% - FA White Peach
0.3% - TFA Brown Sugar
0.2% - FA Caramel

I love it. Warm homemade Peach, Cinnamon Pie.
Peach notes go well with the cinnamon and bakery.

I will definitely make it again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> I tried the Peach Cobbler from Gordona Vapes, which @Soutie found.
> 
> I made it as follows:
> 
> 2.4% - FW Cinnamon Roll
> 1.8% - FA Apple Pie
> 0.9% - FA Cookie
> 3.6% - FA Peach
> 0.9% - FA White Peach
> 0.3% - TFA Brown Sugar
> 0.2% - FA Caramel
> 
> I love it. Warm homemade Peach, Cinnamon Pie.
> Peach notes go well with the cinnamon and bakery.
> 
> I will definitely make it again.


Ah, thanks for giving us percentages I can understand. The way Gordona Vapes presents it completely addles my brain. Of course, the *First Law of DIY* applies - You won't have at least one of the ingredients.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Ah, thanks for giving us percentages I can understand. The way Gordona Vapes presents it completely addles my brain. Of course, the *First Law of DIY* applies - You won't have at least one of the ingredients.



Lol, ya can be confusing.

That works out to 10% flavour total - I think its perfect, not too strong, but still more than enough flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

rogue zombie said:


> I tried the Peach Cobbler from Gordona Vapes, which @Soutie found.
> 
> I made it as follows:
> 
> 2.4% - FW Cinnamon Roll
> 1.8% - FA Apple Pie
> 0.9% - FA Cookie
> 3.6% - FA Peach
> 0.9% - FA White Peach
> 0.3% - TFA Brown Sugar
> 0.2% - FA Caramel
> 
> I love it. Warm homemade Peach, Cinnamon Pie.
> Peach notes go well with the cinnamon and bakery.
> 
> I will definitely make it again.


1 damn one ingredient short thing. Ok here we go

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Deckie said:


> 1 damn one ingredient short thing. Ok here we go



Lol... I'm always short of stuff, despite having 150+ flavours in stock.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Soutie

rogue zombie said:


> I tried the Peach Cobbler from Gordona Vapes
> ....
> I will definitely make it again.



That's great news, thanks @rogue zombie, Ill definitely throw that together. TFA juicy peach doesn't vape right for me for some reason so i was hesitant to try it, but fortune favors the brave i guess and maybe the FA is better.

I finally got all the ingredients to mix up the Groolberry Creamcake, will be throwing up a batch tomorrow and report back on how it goes (With understandable percentages @Andre )

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Soutie said:


> That's great news, thanks @rogue zombie, Ill definitely throw that together. TFA juicy peach doesn't vape right for me for some reason so i was hesitant to try it, but fortune favors the brave i guess and maybe the FA is better.
> 
> I finally got all the ingredients to mix up the Groolberry Creamcake, will be throwing up a batch tomorrow and report back on how it goes (With understandable percentages @Andre )



I'm keen to try the Groolberry to, so would appreciate feedback.


----------



## The_Ice

Haha


Andre said:


> Ah, thanks for giving us percentages I can understand. The way Gordona Vapes presents it completely addles my brain. Of course, the *First Law of DIY* applies - You won't have at least one of the ingredients.


Hahaha I completely understand the first law, every time I read through a thread like this I want to stop paying rent and only buy concentrates

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Loving this Peach Cobbler. Really nice juice!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

Time to contribute something.

Been toying with this one for some time, tweaking it to my tastes which is probably as fussy as 100 yo billionaire 

*Banana Nilla Pudding
*
TFA - Banana 2%
CAP - Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 5%
CAP - Sweet Cream 3%
INW - Biscuit 2%
FA - Vanilla Classic 1%

Banana is not to dominant & one can probably drop the Sweet Cream if it's too sweet for your palate. The VBIC is slightly sweet as is so one can use FA Fresh Cream. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Soutie

rogue zombie said:


> I'm keen to try the Groolberry to, so would appreciate feedback.



*Groolberry Creamcake - Gordona vapes*

the recipe was released on by its creator after he decided to close up shop due to all the issues with the FDA lately - here

So I mixed up the groolberry creamcake this afternoon, but first the obligatory recipe:

1.5% Bavarian cream (TFA)
7% Blueberry wild (TFA)
2.5% Graham cracker clear (TFA)
1% French vanilla V2 (CAP)
9% New York Cheescake V1 (CAP)
1.5% Billberry (FA)

Shook the living hell out of the bottle, opened the cap and took a whiff. This stuff smelled so delicious I decided to go against the recommended steep time and fill a tank so long And try it.

Warning! don't do this. You will never get to taste what this is like after a steep. Although the blueberry still needs to settle a little bit its super creamy and tasty and the blueberry pops so nicely.

Now I'm off to dig a deep hole in the yard where I am going to try hide this bottle from myself so I can try report back after it has steeped for a while.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Soutie said:


> So I mixed up the goolberry cheesecake this afternoon, but first the obligatory recipe:
> 
> 1.5% Bavarian cream (TFA)
> 7% Blueberry wild (TFA)
> 2.5% Graham cracker clear (TFA)
> 1% French vanilla V2 (CAP)
> 9% New York Cheescake V1 (CAP)
> 1.5% Billberry (FA)
> 
> Shook the living hell out of the bottle, opened the cap and took a whiff. This stuff smelled so delicious I decided to go against the recommended steep time and fill a tank so long And try it.
> 
> Warning! don't do this. You will never get to taste what this is like after a steep. Although the blueberry still needs to settle a little bit its super creamy and tasty and the blueberry pops so nicely.
> 
> Now I'm off to dig a deep hole in the yard where I am going to try hide this bottle from myself so I can try report back after it has steeped for a while.


Lol ...

Thank you. I'm going to have to make this then. That was enough to convince me.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soutie

rogue zombie said:


> Lol ...
> 
> Thank you. I'm going to have to make this then. That was enough to convince me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Have you tried this yet @rogue zombie?

I was finally able to taste it after the stipulated week and blew through 50 ml over the weekend in double quick time. This stuff is seriously yummy.

I'm Going to have to make 200ml tonight as the wife has developed a serious taste for it too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Soutie said:


> Have you tried this yet @rogue zombie?
> 
> I was finally able to taste it after the stipulated week and blew through 50 ml over the weekend in double quick time. This stuff is seriously yummy.
> 
> I'm Going to have to make 200ml tonight as the wife has developed a serious taste for it too.



Not yet, I'm short a few ingredients, but most definitely will be making this weekend.

Thanks for the feedback. Im looking forward to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_o

The_o said:


> I like my recipes short and sweet. Just finished mixing a 100ml of the following:
> 
> Cap Chocolate Cocunut Almont 8%
> Tfa Belgian Waffles 5%
> Tfa Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 3%
> Cap Vanilla Custard 2%
> 
> 70vg/30pg at 2% nicotine
> 
> Going to steep it for 2 weeks. Might make the next batch with tfa sweet cream instead of custard.
> 
> Will update u guys



One I have finished vaping now was Apple Cinnamon Frittors:

Tfa Apple Pie 10%
Tfa Cinnamon Danish 5%
Tfa Vannila Bean Ice cream 3%

Was yummy specially inside a warm rda

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Based almost entirely on Bombies Deputy Donut. I recommend reading how Bombies came about with the recipe.

We can't get CAP Cake Batter, but since it was providing "cake", I fiddled. I also switched Raspberry for Strawberry.

*Po-Po

A Strawberry Glazed Donut



*
FA Joy 0.3%
CAP Choc Donut 4%
CAP Glazed Donut 4%
TFA Frosted Donut 2%
CAP VBIC 1.5%
FA or TFA Marshmallow 0.5%
TFA Strawberry 1.5%
FA Nonna Cake or FW Yellow Cake 1.5%
TFA EM 0.5%
FA Lemon Sicily 0.5%

I made it at 70VG
Takes about 2 weeks for all that mix of flavours to settle into each other.

The result is a strawberry glazed donut - sweet, strawberry glaze on the inhale, and the donut on the exhale. It's sweet, complex and delicious.

I was amazed at how that little bit of Strawberry picks up all the Glaze, and tastes just like a Strawberry Glaze. I would not recommend anymore sweeter or EM, because the glaze is proper sweet. I could not taste any difference between using Yellow Cake or Nonna Cake - I believe it merely compliments the Donuts.

The Donut - well it is arguably Donut tasting, but donuts are extremely difficult. Some puffs I think yes, that's donut, others not as much. It is definitely delicious though, and this is probably the best version of a Donut I have tasted.

*disclaimer*

If you were too lazy to read Bombies notes - they did not release this because it is high in Diketones etc. So if you're looking for something healthy, go to Woolworths.

*
*

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Deckie

rogue zombie said:


> Based almost entirely on Bombies Deputy Donut. I recommend reading how Bombies came about with the recipe.
> 
> We can't get CAP Cake Batter, but since it was providing "cake", I fiddled. I also switched Raspberry for Strawberry.
> 
> *Po-Po
> 
> A Strawberry Glazed Donut
> 
> View attachment 66033
> 
> *
> FA Joy 0.3%
> CAP Choc Donut 4%
> CAP Glazed Donut 4%
> TFA Frosted Donut 2%
> CAP VBIC 1.5%
> FA or TFA Marshmallow 0.5%
> TFA Strawberry 1.5%
> FA Nonna Cake or FW Yellow Cake 1.5%
> TFA EM 0.5%
> FA Lemon Sicily 0.5%
> 
> I made it at 70VG
> Takes about 2 weeks for all that mix of flavours to settle into each other.
> 
> The result is a strawberry glazed donut - sweet, strawberry glaze on the inhale, and the donut on the exhale. It's sweet, complex and delicious.
> 
> I was amazed at how that little bit of Strawberry picks up all the Glaze, and tastes just like a Strawberry Glaze. I would not recommend anymore sweeter or EM, because the glaze is proper sweet. I could not taste any difference between using Yellow Cake or Nonna Cake - I believe it merely compliments the Donuts.
> 
> The Donut - well it is arguably Donut tasting, but donuts are extremely difficult. Some puffs I think yes, that's donut, others not as much. It is definitely delicious though, and this is probably the best version of a Donut I have tasted.
> 
> *disclaimer*
> 
> If you were too lazy to read Bombies notes - they did not release this because it is high in Diketones etc. So if you're looking for something healthy, go to Woolworths.


Thanks @rogue zombie looks tasty & for once the 1st rule of DIY doesn't come into play ..... I have all the ingredients

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

A Strawberry Glazed Donut


I have all the ingredients too! Gonna give this a go - sound amazing!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff

rogue zombie said:


> Based almost entirely on Bombies Deputy Donut. I recommend reading how Bombies came about with the recipe.
> 
> We can't get CAP Cake Batter, but since it was providing "cake", I fiddled. I also switched Raspberry for Strawberry.
> 
> *Po-Po
> 
> A Strawberry Glazed Donut
> 
> View attachment 66033
> 
> *
> FA Joy 0.3%
> CAP Choc Donut 4%
> CAP Glazed Donut 4%
> TFA Frosted Donut 2%
> CAP VBIC 1.5%
> FA or TFA Marshmallow 0.5%
> TFA Strawberry 1.5%
> FA Nonna Cake or FW Yellow Cake 1.5%
> TFA EM 0.5%
> FA Lemon Sicily 0.5%
> 
> I made it at 70VG
> Takes about 2 weeks for all that mix of flavours to settle into each other.
> 
> The result is a strawberry glazed donut - sweet, strawberry glaze on the inhale, and the donut on the exhale. It's sweet, complex and delicious.
> 
> I was amazed at how that little bit of Strawberry picks up all the Glaze, and tastes just like a Strawberry Glaze. I would not recommend anymore sweeter or EM, because the glaze is proper sweet. I could not taste any difference between using Yellow Cake or Nonna Cake - I believe it merely compliments the Donuts.
> 
> The Donut - well it is arguably Donut tasting, but donuts are extremely difficult. Some puffs I think yes, that's donut, others not as much. It is definitely delicious though, and this is probably the best version of a Donut I have tasted.
> 
> *disclaimer*
> 
> If you were too lazy to read Bombies notes - they did not release this because it is high in Diketones etc. So if you're looking for something healthy, go to Woolworths.


Firstly, this looks delish! Thanks for sharing. 

Secondly, do you find that TFA's and FA's Marshmallow can also be interchangeable? I've got a couple of recipes I want to try that require TFA Marshmallow, which of course I don't have, and was wondering if I could use FA's?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Huffapuff said:


> Firstly, this looks delish! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Secondly, do you find that TFA's and FA's Marshmallow can also be interchangeable? I've got a couple of recipes I want to try that require TFA Marshmallow, which of course I don't have, and was wondering if I could use FA's?


Yip, i switch TFA to FA Marshmallow nowadays. I read a retailer on Reddit say you can use them at the same percentage. I know FA is generally stronger than TFA, but TFA Marshmallow is not weak.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

So, I made http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/759866/Ckemist Remix: Circus Cobbler (Advanced) last week and just cracked it open. What a stunner!!! Finally got a use for my CAP Funnel Cake!! 

The recipe is by Ckemist and he features an advanced and basic recipe variation. I did the advanced as I have all the ingredients.

"This is designed to work around the butter/brown sugar tones of the Funnel Cake. I have done 2 versions of this. A beginner version and an advanced. This Version is the Ultimate Funnel Cake with Brown Sugar Boost & Freshly Made Whipped Cream on Top!! This smells like I'm in a Funnel Cake trailer at a circus as I'm mixing it. Adapted from JohnMc's Peach Cobbler V2."

Ckemist Remix: Circus Cobbler

Biscuit (INAWERA) 5%
Brown Sugar (TPA) 1%
Caramel (FA) 1.5%
Cinnamon Danish Swirl (CAP) 0.5%
Funnel Cake (CAP) 4%
Joy (FA) 0.5%
Sugar Cookie (CAP) 1%
Sweet Cream (CAP) 2%
Vanilla Custard v1 (CAP) 0.5%
Vanilla Swirl (TPA) 2.5%
Whipped Cream (TPA) 0.5%

Enjoy!!!





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Soutie

So decided to copy this here from another thread for longevity purposes. Hopefully this is the right DIY thread. More than willing to move it @Andre as it doesn't quite fit in the 'Desert' category, but closer here than the categories 

*Peanut Brittle*

6% TFA peanut butter
2% TFA Graham cracker clear
2% FA marshmallow
2% CAP vanilla custard V1
2% TFA Caramel
1.5% TFA Dulce de leche

The marshmallow adds a bit of sweetness as well as a bit of creamyness to the peanut butter. The CAP custard cause I love me some diketones and cause it adds to the whole creamyness and mouthfeel of the recipe. The caramel and dulce de leche makes the 'brittle' bit of it.

Took me a while to figure out that the recipe needed the dulce de leche to bring out that stickiness needed in the peanut brittle.

It has become a permanent member of my rotation.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

I haven't been venturing into too many new recipes, I am trying to trim my recipe book/ concentrate collection.

I did however find this, and since I had all the ingredients, I gave it a go. This will probably remain as my go-to donut recipe as I like that its simple, it does not use FA Joy (which I now hate), and its yummy.




Aftermath clone by DUNKNDRIP

PG/VG-ratio: 20/80

TFA Berry Crunch 1%
TFA Blueberry Extra 6%
CAP Glazed Doughnut 3.5
TFA Sweetener (which is Sucralose) 2%
FW Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 3%

_Flavor Profile: A Creamy Glazed Donut filled with juicy blueberry bites served with a side of vanilla bean ice cream and finished off with a touch of crunch berries_

I love this donut. Though the recipe is simple, there is enough complexity for those that seek a complex juice. I also cannot confirm if it is an accurate clone as I have not had the real thing.

To me it tastes like a yummy cake/donut... thing. You get the nice Blueberry Bakery, and the Berry Crunch adds a nice texture. Its easy going, balanced etc. but again, like the Po-Po recipe, I sometimes think I taste actual 'Do-Nut', and other times not. But again, it is always delicious.

I personally don't always need a recipe to be a spot on ringer for what it is trying to be, I just need it to taste good - and that it does.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Greyz

rogue zombie said:


> I haven't been venturing into too many new recipes, I am trying to trim my recipe book/ concentrate collection.
> 
> I did however find this, and since I had all the ingredients, I gave it a go. This will probably remain as my go-to donut recipe as I like that its simple, it does not use FA Joy (which I now hate), and its yummy.
> 
> View attachment 73238
> 
> 
> Aftermath clone by DUNKNDRIP
> 
> PG/VG-ratio: 20/80
> 
> TFA Berry Crunch 1%
> TFA Blueberry Extra 6%
> CAP Glazed Doughnut 3.5
> TFA Sweetener (which is Sucralose) 2%
> FW Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 3%
> 
> _Flavor Profile: A Creamy Glazed Donut filled with juicy blueberry bites served with a side of vanilla bean ice cream and finished off with a touch of crunch berries_
> 
> I love this donut. Though the recipe is simple, there is enough complexity for those that seek a complex juice. I also cannot confirm if it is an accurate clone as I have not had the real thing.
> 
> To me it tastes like a yummy cake/donut... thing. You get the nice Blueberry Bakery, and the Berry Crunch adds a nice texture. Its easy going, balanced etc. but again, like the Po-Po recipe, I sometimes think I taste actual 'Do-Nut', and other times not. But again, it is always delicious.
> 
> I personally don't always need a recipe to be a spot on ringer for what it is trying to be, I just need it to taste good - and that it does.



Nice find @rogue zombie - for once I beat the DIY rule and I be having all the ingredients to make this

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

Greyz said:


> Nice find @rogue zombie - for once I beat the DIY rule and I be having all the ingredients to make this



Ditto!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Ginger Snaps are my favourite cookies, but they must have a proper Ginger zing.

The most popular recipe on alltheflavors.com is Sugar Cookies and Cream by Chrisdvr1. He has now started adding other flavours to this recipe. I decided to mix his Lemon Sugar Cookies and Cream. After about 10 days of curing (none recommended by the creator), I tasted it. My immediate reaction was that this is 100 % Ginger Snaps, but without the Ginger - a really superb sugar cookie. I could not taste much of the Lemon. 3 % of NF Ginger was added to the bottle without any delay. And a bit of FA Aurora to bring out the Ginger. Gave it a good shake and left it to intermingle for just more than 24 hours.

The result is a glorious Ginger Snap, which I can recommend without hesitation.

The original Sugar Cookie recipe call for TFA Butter, but I used FA Butter.

*GINGER SNAPS* *V1* [pre-blend percentages]
CAP Sugar Cookie V1 4.0 % [26.94]
NF Ginger 3.0 % [20.20]
FA Lemon Cicily 1.5 % [10.10]
FW Bavarian Cream 1.5 % [10.10]
FA Vienna Cream 1.25 % [8.42]
INW Biscuit 0.75 % [5.05]
FW Hazelnut 0.6 % [4.04]
FA Butter 0.5 % [3.37]
FA Aurora 0.5 % [3.37]

Total flavour: 14.85 %

For a bit more kick I might just add 0.5 % of a 10 % solution of FW Capsicum next time! Will definitely be playing around with this one looking at traditional ginger snap ingredients, e.g. clove, cinnamon, etcetera.
_____________________________________________________________________________
Googling Ginger Snaps gave me a good idea on what to add to make this less of a sugar cookie and more of a ginger cookie. I proportionally decreased the sugar cookie and cream ingredients, took out the citrus ingredients (more appropriate for ginger beer) and added some spices.

As we speak I am vaping these 2 versions side by side in identical setups. V1 is heavier, sweeter and the ginger is less pronounced. V2 is less sweet and lighter. The ginger is a touch more pronounced and the other spices certainly add more of a zing. I prefer V2, but both are eminently vapeable.

*GINGER SNAPS* *V2* [pre-blend percentages]
NF Ginger 3.5 % [29.17]
CAP Sugar Cookie V1 3.0 % [25.00]
FW Bavarian Cream 1.10 % [9.17]
FA Vienna Cream 0.90 % [7.50]
FA Fresh Cream 0.90 % [7.50]
INW Biscuit 0.55 % [4.58]
FW Hazelnut 0.45 % [3.75]
FA or TFA Butter 0.35 % [2.92]
FA Cinnamon Ceylon 0.50 % [4.17]
FA Clove 0.25 % [2.08]
FA Cardamom 0.25 % [2.08]
FW Capsicum (10 % solution) 0.25 % [2.08]

Total flavour: 12.00 %

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Ginger Snaps are my favourite cookies, but they must have a proper Ginger zing.
> 
> The most popular recipe on alltheflavors.com is Sugar Cookies and Cream by Chrisdvr1. He has now started adding other flavours to this recipe. I decided to mix his Lemon Sugar Cookies and Cream. After about 10 days of curing (none recommended by the creator), I tasted it. My immediate reaction was that this is 100 % Ginger Snaps, but without the Ginger - a really superb sugar cookie. I could not taste much of the Lemon. 3 % of NF Ginger was added to the bottle without any delay. And a bit of FA Aurora to bring out the Ginger. Gave it a good shake and left it to intermingle for just more than 24 hours.
> 
> The result is a glorious Ginger Snap, which I can recommend without hesitation.
> 
> The original Sugar Cookie recipe call for TFA Butter, but I used FA Butter.
> 
> *GINGER SNAPS* [pre-blend percentages]
> CAP Sugar Cookie V1 4.0 % [26.94]
> NF Ginger 3.0 % [20.20]
> FA Lemon Cicily 1.5 % [10.10]
> FW Bavarian Cream 1.5 % [10.10]
> FA Vienna Cream 1.25 % [8.42]
> INW Biscuit 0.75 % [5.05]
> FW Hazelnut 0.6 % [4.04]
> FA Butter 0.5 % [3.37]
> FA Aurora 0.5 % [3.37]
> 
> Total flavour: 14.85 %
> 
> For a bit more kick I might just add 0.5 % of a 10 % solution of FW Capsicum next time!



Ah I see, 3% it is. Nevemind my earlier question then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Andre said:


> Ginger Snaps are my favourite cookies, but they must have a proper Ginger zing.
> 
> The most popular recipe on alltheflavors.com is Sugar Cookies and Cream by Chrisdvr1. He has now started adding other flavours to this recipe. I decided to mix his Lemon Sugar Cookies and Cream. After about 10 days of curing (none recommended by the creator), I tasted it. My immediate reaction was that this is 100 % Ginger Snaps, but without the Ginger - a really superb sugar cookie. I could not taste much of the Lemon. 3 % of NF Ginger was added to the bottle without any delay. And a bit of FA Aurora to bring out the Ginger. Gave it a good shake and left it to intermingle for just more than 24 hours.
> 
> The result is a glorious Ginger Snap, which I can recommend without hesitation.
> 
> The original Sugar Cookie recipe call for TFA Butter, but I used FA Butter.
> 
> *GINGER SNAPS* [pre-blend percentages]
> CAP Sugar Cookie V1 4.0 % [26.94]
> NF Ginger 3.0 % [20.20]
> FA Lemon Cicily 1.5 % [10.10]
> FW Bavarian Cream 1.5 % [10.10]
> FA Vienna Cream 1.25 % [8.42]
> INW Biscuit 0.75 % [5.05]
> FW Hazelnut 0.6 % [4.04]
> FA Butter 0.5 % [3.37]
> FA Aurora 0.5 % [3.37]
> 
> Total flavour: 14.85 %
> 
> For a bit more kick I might just add 0.5 % of a 10 % solution of FW Capsicum next time!



@Andre where did you buy sugar cookie v1?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

So many yummy recipes to try. Ive got my cart full and ready to hit the button .
Hopefully i get more hits than misses this time round.

Last time got 2 out 5 that i enjoy.
Giving about another 5 a go this time again all breakfast and dessert vapes.
If i can get at least 3 good ones ill be a happy camper.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

VapeSnow said:


> @Andre where did you buy sugar cookie v1?


ChefsFlavours in the UK.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TommyL

rogue zombie said:


> I haven't been venturing into too many new recipes, I am trying to trim my recipe book/ concentrate collection.
> 
> I did however find this, and since I had all the ingredients, I gave it a go. This will probably remain as my go-to donut recipe as I like that its simple, it does not use FA Joy (which I now hate), and its yummy.
> 
> View attachment 73238
> 
> 
> Aftermath clone by DUNKNDRIP
> 
> PG/VG-ratio: 20/80
> 
> TFA Berry Crunch 1%
> TFA Blueberry Extra 6%
> CAP Glazed Doughnut 3.5
> TFA Sweetener (which is Sucralose) 2%
> FW Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 3%
> 
> _Flavor Profile: A Creamy Glazed Donut filled with juicy blueberry bites served with a side of vanilla bean ice cream and finished off with a touch of crunch berries_
> 
> I love this donut. Though the recipe is simple, there is enough complexity for those that seek a complex juice. I also cannot confirm if it is an accurate clone as I have not had the real thing.
> 
> To me it tastes like a yummy cake/donut... thing. You get the nice Blueberry Bakery, and the Berry Crunch adds a nice texture. Its easy going, balanced etc. but again, like the Po-Po recipe, I sometimes think I taste actual 'Do-Nut', and other times not. But again, it is always delicious.
> 
> I personally don't always need a recipe to be a spot on ringer for what it is trying to be, I just need it to taste good - and that it does.


I actually found this recipe the other day, subbed subbed the tfa blueberry extra for CAP blueberry and Fw vbic with CAPS one, and added Joy, I like it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

TommyL said:


> I actually found this recipe the other day, subbed subbed the tfa blueberry extra for CAP blueberry and Fw vbic with CAPS one, and added Joy, I like it


Is CAP's Blueberry good then?

I first used TFA Blueberry Wild, and wasn't such a fan. I like it with Blueberry Extra, but still not crazy about the Blueberry part.

Im also not the biggest fan of Bilberry.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deckie

Andre said:


> ChefsFlavours in the UK.


@Andre I've been trying to buy from ChefsFlavours but currently they refuse to ship to SA under any circumstances so currently scratching my head. My efforts have taken place over the past 3 weeks.


----------



## Andre

Deckie said:


> @Andre I've been trying to buy from ChefsFlavours but currently they refuse to ship to SA under any circumstances so currently scratching my head. My efforts have taken place over the past 3 weeks.


Oh my, that is bad news.


----------



## Clouds4Days

Deckie said:


> @Andre I've been trying to buy from ChefsFlavours but currently they refuse to ship to SA under any circumstances so currently scratching my head. My efforts have taken place over the past 3 weeks.



Have you tried mailing them @Deckie ?


----------



## TommyL

rogue zombie said:


> Is CAP's Blueberry good then?
> 
> I first used TFA Blueberry Wild, and wasn't such a fan. I like it with Blueberry Extra, but still not crazy about the Blueberry part.
> 
> Im also not the biggest fan of Bilberry.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Yeah caps blueberry is fairly decent

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dane

Deckie said:


> @Andre I've been trying to buy from ChefsFlavours but currently they refuse to ship to SA under any circumstances so currently scratching my head. My efforts have taken place over the past 3 weeks.


I had the same issue. They say their postal services don't ship to SA anymore. This does however not make sense as they use Royal Mail I believe. 

I did however find an alternative, they are a bit more expensive and also do not have the variety Chefs do but hey they shipped my package without issues.

Check out Vapour Depot in the UK. Shipping with tracking is 8 pounds via Royal Mail.

I have not received my package yet, at customs currently, but I am hopeful.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

I think the problem is our f#$ked up sapo/customs.
They make everyones life difficult that people rather not make a sale and save them selfs all the hastles the sapo/custom depot gives.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deckie

Clouds4Days said:


> Have you tried mailing them @Deckie ?


Yip, immediately after I tried placing my order, I got the message that they have no means of shipping anymore to SA, so I mailed them asking why and they replied that if I'm prepared to pay 10 Pounds for insured, tracking mail they could send it, so I said I am prepared to pay. They replied in that case they'll open up that option in SA mailing. A few days went by and nothing, so I mailed them, again & the reply I got was, No that option is neither available anymore, sorry have a nice day. Honestly, I think that customs on our side is the issue as they mentioned that too many parcels are either going missing & then they have to replace them or they get refused at customs & sent back.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Deckie

Dane said:


> I had the same issue. They say their postal services don't ship to SA anymore. This does however not make sense as they use Royal Mail I believe.
> 
> I did however find an alternative, they are a bit more expensive and also do not have the variety Chefs do but hey they shipped my package without issues.
> 
> Check out Vapour Depot in the UK. Shipping with tracking is 8 pounds via Royal Mail.
> 
> I have not received my package yet, at customs currently, but I am hopeful.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I looked at them but everything I want is "Out Of Stock"


----------



## Max

Good Afternoon - Hi - Please help - Ripe Banana Concentrate TPA and Banana Concentrate INV - is there a big difference in the Flavour Profiles..??


----------



## Soutie

Max said:


> Good Afternoon - Hi - Please help - Ripe Banana Concentrate TPA and Banana Concentrate INV - is there a big difference in the Flavour Profiles..??



Huge difference, but I don't think you can get ripe banana in this country Anyway, if I'm not mistaken it's on the no fly list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

If I get nobody to raise their hand in the next ten seconds I will throw down a free recipe. You win! Hooray!

I created this one from something found in a retirement home (no jokes). It was apple flavored crunchy meringues, small flat ones, glued together with a bit of apricot jam. It took me a while and ended up being a complex little number. The lady called them Meringue Cakes.

Main Profile: Crunchy apple meringue. Think something like an almond free macaron and you get up the alley, but this is crunchy all the way without the macaron gooey center.

Undertones: Apricot and brown sugar after notes starting from exhale and lingering. Tart and refreshing IMO.

Flavor notes as I go along

TFA Apple Candy 2.5 percent:
Dual use. A nice hard candy apple bringing that sweetie feeling to the whole juice, being the main apple and sweetener all at once.

CAP Apple Pie V1 1.8 percent:
I wanted the little apple chunks. The meringues had this fake apple taste but with little apple bits that were like cooked apples always are. Apple Pie V1 is the only contender. I was worried the slight coconutty doughyness would make problems but it all worked out great.

TFA Vanilla Cupcake 2 percent:
Grounding. Without something holding down the bottom end so to speak this juice just screams at your taste buds. V Cupcake is nice and heavy without adding too much in the lines of actual taste. A nice texture to give more solidity to the meringue. I tried good old Sugar Cookie V2 also. This takes the juice into a 'Fizzer' chewy sweet territory. If you want it almost sherbet like instead of a meringue, go for the Sugar Cookie V2 at about 2.5 percent.

CAP Butter Cream 2.3 percent
Quite frankly it is the only cream I like. I am funny with creams. I tried desperately to do this mix cream free but alas, mouth feel was too sharp. Marshmallow was not an option here and it is already a meringue. Custard would have wrecked everything. So Butter Cream it is. Feel free to use your own creaming. If you like Bavarian Cream it WILL work. Butter cream just has way superior mouth feel IMO and that was the purpose here, a richer mouth feel so one can vape it as more than the odd overwhelming drip.

TFA Meringue 4 percent
TFA make the perfect crunchy hard meringue and I have been looking for an excuse to use it for a good while. It is nothing like a soft meringe on a pie for that look to FA.

TFA Brown Sugar 1 percent
Really does the job to help apples seem 'baked' as pretty much all baked apple desserts have that cinnamon and brown sugar coating. Cinnamon is OUT. It also helped making the apricot more 'Jammy' and 'Gloopy' which was one little side detail that took great importance for me. At least make the jam a little jammy.

FW Apricot 1.25 percent
And thats the apricot jam. FW always tastes like an alien candy. Delicious style IMO. The Apricot just did the job on the first roll of the dice. It is pretty bold and stands up easily so if you want more apricot tang up it to no more than 2 percent.

ADDITIVES ARE ALWAYS OPTIONAL

But I enjoy this mix best with BOTH Ethyl Maltol and Sucralose. I recommend

EM - 0.5 percent. It is a complex juice. EM helps reduce steep time and slightly fuzzifies the edges between notes it really helps here.

Sucralose - If you are used to DIY and dont often buy you could go without completely most likely. It will have an off-dry to semi sweet mouth feel with zero sucralose.

To get into candy territory or making it taste commercial, about 1 percent TFA Sweet will do.

EDIT: It is a 21 day steep. 7 days gives an indication of what it will be. But it is a normal, slow patient Bakery style steep unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> If I get nobody to raise their hand in the next ten seconds I will throw down a free recipe. You win! Hooray!
> 
> I created this one from something found in a retirement home (no jokes). It was apple flavored crunchy meringues, small flat ones, glued together with a bit of apricot jam. It took me a while and ended up being a complex little number. The lady called them Meringue Cakes.
> 
> Main Profile: Crunchy apple meringue. Think something like an almond free macaron and you get up the alley, but this is crunchy all the way without the macaron gooey center.
> 
> Undertones: Apricot and brown sugar after notes starting from exhale and lingering. Tart and refreshing IMO.
> 
> Flavor notes as I go along
> 
> TFA Apple Candy 2.5 percent:
> Dual use. A nice hard candy apple bringing that sweetie feeling to the whole juice, being the main apple and sweetener all at once.
> 
> CAP Apple Pie V1 1.8 percent:
> I wanted the little apple chunks. The meringues had this fake apple taste but with little apple bits that were like cooked apples always are. Apple Pie V1 is the only contender. I was worried the slight coconutty doughyness would make problems but it all worked out great.
> 
> TFA Vanilla Cupcake 2 percent:
> Grounding. Without something holding down the bottom end so to speak this juice just screams at your taste buds. V Cupcake is nice and heavy without adding too much in the lines of actual taste. A nice texture to give more solidity to the meringue. I tried good old Sugar Cookie V2 also. This takes the juice into a 'Fizzer' chewy sweet territory. If you want it almost sherbet like instead of a meringue, go for the Sugar Cookie V2 at about 2.5 percent.
> 
> CAP Butter Cream 2.3 percent
> Quite frankly it is the only cream I like. I am funny with creams. I tried desperately to do this mix cream free but alas, mouth feel was too sharp. Marshmallow was not an option here and it is already a meringue. Custard would have wrecked everything. So Butter Cream it is. Feel free to use your own creaming. If you like Bavarian Cream it WILL work. Butter cream just has way superior mouth feel IMO and that was the purpose here, a richer mouth feel so one can vape it as more than the odd overwhelming drip.
> 
> TFA Meringue 4 percent
> TFA make the perfect crunchy hard meringue and I have been looking for an excuse to use it for a good while. It is nothing like a soft meringe on a pie for that look to FA.
> 
> TFA Brown Sugar 1 percent
> Really does the job to help apples seem 'baked' as pretty much all baked apple desserts have that cinnamon and brown sugar coating. Cinnamon is OUT. It also helped making the apricot more 'Jammy' and 'Gloopy' which was one little side detail that took great importance for me. At least make the jam a little jammy.
> 
> FW Apricot 1.25 percent
> And thats the apricot jam. FW always tastes like an alien candy. Delicious style IMO. The Apricot just did the job on the first roll of the dice. It is pretty bold and stands up easily so if you want more apricot tang up it to no more than 2 percent.
> 
> ADDITIVES ARE ALWAYS OPTIONAL
> 
> But I enjoy this mix best with BOTH Ethyl Maltol and Sucralose. I recommend
> 
> EM - 0.5 percent. It is a complex juice. EM helps reduce steep time and slightly fuzzifies the edges between notes it really helps here.
> 
> Sucralose - If you are used to DIY and dont often buy you could go without completely most likely. It will have an off-dry to semi sweet mouth feel with zero sucralose.
> 
> To get into candy territory or making it taste commercial, about 1 percent TFA Sweet will do.
> 
> EDIT: It is a 21 day steep. 7 days gives an indication of what it will be. But it is a normal, slow patient Bakery style steep unfortunately.



As is so typical, I'm missing a few ingredients 

But thanks for the recipe and the detailed notes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MoeB786

Subbed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SMIST

Hi guys,

New to the whole mixing of things.

Can anyone tell me if its better to mix larger or small quantities once you have found your flavour?

Cheers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

SMIST said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> New to the whole mixing of things.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if its better to mix larger or small quantities once you have found your flavour?
> 
> Cheers


Impossible to say Sir. As a generalization, fruity recipes are better fresh, bakeries and especially tobaccos are better very well aged. It is not a rule of thumb and if you have created the mix it is one of those aspects to explore and find out about. Also, you have steep time where once again fruits are quick but the rest take longer. 

And if course you may bore of it when it is around the whole time. How I manage it personally is: 
Fruits - weekly 30 to 60ml mix. 
Bakery - 300ml per month 4 weeks ahead of scheduled use
Ice Creams and Dairy - 50ml every 2nd week or so also ahead of schedule by 2 weeks this time
Tobaccos - Buy when the fancy strikes.because I am terrible at making tobaccos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

It also depends on how much you vape and what your vaping style is. I have four different setups and rotate juices a lot, I have a dozen on my desk at any one time. And I only vape around 6ml per day. So 30ml of a juice is easily enough for me, it lasts for weeks. If you blow through 30ml a day and only vape one or two juices daily, larger batches would be in order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SMIST

Thank you very much.

Just reading some of the other post and its crazy to see how in depth one can go. 

Lots to learn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

SMIST said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> New to the whole mixing of things.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if its better to mix larger or small quantities once you have found your flavour?
> 
> Cheers


In addition to the other responses above. Another option is to make pre-blends of the concentrates in your juice. Then you mix as and when required.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

@SMIST, it is indeed a rabbit hole. But the nice part is that you can go as deep or as shallow as you like. You can buy 200 different concentrates, vape nothing but DIY and try every recipe you find. And then spend most of your free time trying to make your own recipes. Or you could just stick with other people's hit recipes. Or you could vape 90% commercial juices but decide that you wanted, say, Rhodonite in your rotation. Then you'd only need to buy the concentrates used in Rhodonite and just mix that to complement your commercial juices. There is scope for everyone to find their happy place.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Viper_SA

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> If I get nobody to raise their hand in the next ten seconds I will throw down a free recipe. You win! Hooray!



Ooh look, sarcasm! Yay

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Viper_SA said:


> Ooh look, sarcasm! Yay


Double standard. And it is not sarcasm like what you displayed indeed no. It is pure cheekiness. Somebody has to stand for the SPIRIT of DIY might as well be me so here I am.

If it pisses you off then check your cholesterol before reading my posts. Most likely to give you a heart attack.


----------



## Viper_SA

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> I got about a zillion free recipes. Some of them are by Wayne Walker and I didnt need to put a hand up and go puhleeze. He kinda threw them at the webs at large. Some are from HIC, some from NotCharlesManson. Some of the best came from Rogue Zombie who really should start a juice line. All of them just giving without ego.





Mustrum Ridcully said:


> Double standard. And it is not sarcasm like what you displayed indeed no. It is pure cheekiness. Somebody has to stand for the SPIRIT of DIY might as well be me so here I am.
> 
> If it pisses you off then check your cholesterol before reading my posts. Most likely to give you a heart attack.



My cholesterol is fine mate, as is my IQ, my principles, my sense of humor, and I know my place in the world. I know not to act like a little snot-nosed brat on a forum that I barely contribute too, and when I do, it is merely to piss people off. Frankly mate, I don't even give a **** if I get banned from the forum for this. There are just too many piss ants like you here lately, all suffering from god complexes. 

@Andre, sorry for the derail. I'm sure some mod will delete this anyway, just hope it is after shit-for-brains @Mustrum Ridcully has read it.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## KZOR

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> If I get nobody to raise their hand in the next ten seconds I will throw down a free recipe. You win! Hooray!


@Viper_SA ....... I saw it but decided to ignore because all I see when I read comments like that is ................




Tends to keep the fighting spirit in check.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## KZOR

A customer wanted a cinnabon type juice but I never made one before. Had a look at what is used in a real recipe, took a look at my flavours and made a recipe on the spot. I am not a fan of bakeries but he liked it so much that he ordered 250ml on the spot.
Sharing it because maybe someone else is also into the taste.

*Name : Cinnister (this is the correct spelling) 
Profile : Cinnamon bakey with sweet vanilla undertone


*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Effjh

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> Somebody has to stand for the SPIRIT of DIY might as well be me so here I am.



lol

Reactions: Creative 2


----------



## RichJB

Thanks @KZOR but eish man, you are causing concentrate FOMO. TFA Cinnamon Danish instead of Cap? Cap Super Sweet instead of Sucralose? Can we sub these?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Lol ..... I cannot think that it would make a big enough difference from the overall taste. Just Do It!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Well let me point out that it was not me polluting a DIY thread with endless jibes and judgement lol. I have no further replies for you upstanding netizens. Me and the rest of the grown ups will just carry on sharing recipes and arguing about steeping in the appropriate threads. Been ON TOPIC every time myself. Go read your forums rules about personal attacks also. There are rules around here. Really there are. I am not the one breaking them.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Soutie

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> Well let me point out that it was not me polluting a DIY thread with endless jibes and judgement lol. I have no further replies for you upstanding netizens. Me and the rest of the grown ups will just carry on sharing recipes and arguing about steeping in the appropriate threads. Been ON TOPIC every time myself. Go read your forums rules about personal attacks also. There are rules around here. Really there are. I am not the one breaking them.



Listen bud if there isn't anyone not acting like an adult it is you. There is a simple acid test on a forum, Ask you yourself if you would say to someone's face what you are writing in the forum. If so great go right ahead, just don't forget that the little names you see on the side bar are actual people on the other side on that copper wire.

I personally wouldn't like to have a beer with someone as passive aggressive as you, and yes I would say that directly to someone's face.

I'm out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Effjh

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> Well let me point out that it was not me polluting a DIY thread with endless jibes and judgement lol. I have no further replies for you upstanding netizens. Me and the rest of the grown ups will just carry on sharing recipes and arguing about steeping in the appropriate threads. Been ON TOPIC every time myself. Go read your forums rules about personal attacks also. There are rules around here. Really there are. I am not the one breaking them.

Reactions: Funny 7 | Optimistic 1


----------



## method1

RichJB said:


> Thanks @KZOR but eish man, you are causing concentrate FOMO. TFA Cinnamon Danish instead of Cap? Cap Super Sweet instead of Sucralose? Can we sub these?



Cap super sweet at 0.5 is equivalent to about 1.5% TFA sweetener
TFA cinnamon Danish at 4% probably = 1.5-2% CAP CDS

good luck

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2 | Informative 3


----------



## RichJB

Thanks @method1, I'll try those percentages. Although if the flame wars above persist, I'll need a percentage for Inw Shrapnel as well.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## method1

RichJB said:


> INW Shrapnel



AKA Wild Strawberry?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Soutie said:


> Listen bud if there isn't anyone not acting like an adult it is you. There is a simple acid test on a forum, Ask you yourself if you would say to someone's face what you are writing in the forum. If so great go right ahead, just don't forget that the little names you see on the side bar are actual people on the other side on that copper wire.
> 
> I personally wouldn't like to have a beer with someone as passive aggressive as you, and yes I would say that directly to someone's face.
> 
> I'm out.


Take a look in the mirror. I displayed zero agression. Just the fanboys that cant come up with an original recipe. The guy that CAN contributed

I can also tell this is the ONLY forum you are active on. So much butt hurt it is impossible you are an experienced forumite.

I dont drink. Wont have a beer with you ever.

Take it to PM pleae I would LOVE to take you down a notch. PM or meet me at the meet on Sat.

Further posts directed at me here will constitute harassment as I requeated the issue to be left MORE THAN ONCE.

Children hey.

I have enough friends (real ones) to have no need to fall into online cliques and modify my behaviour to online butthurt avoidance. Welcome to the Internet.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## mcgeerj35

Well i love diy purely of the freedom it gives you whilst there are commercial juices i wont stop buying like hardwicks and paulies but i will never stop the diy just so much freedom its like someone came out of jail 20 years ago and seeing everythig again 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> Take a look in the mirror. I displayed zero agression. Just the fanboys that cant come up with an original recipe. The guy that CAN contributed
> 
> I can also tell this is the ONLY forum you are active on. So much butt hurt it is impossible you are an experienced forumite.
> 
> I dont drink. Wont have a beer with you ever.
> 
> Take it to PM pleae I would LOVE to take you down a notch. PM or meet me at the meet on Sat.
> 
> Further posts directed at me here will constitute harassment as I requeated the issue to be left MORE THAN ONCE.
> 
> Children hey.
> 
> I have enough friends (real ones) to have no need to fall into online cliques and modify my behaviour to online butthurt avoidance. Welcome to the Internet.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## mcgeerj35

Caveman said:


> View attachment 73700


Lol i love this laughed just tooo hard the whole office looked at me funny

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

If I wanted shit posts I'd go read reddit, please can you guys keep on track, I come to these threads to look for recipes and advice not mid-kek banter.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6


----------



## Greyz

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> Take a look in the mirror. I displayed zero agression. Just the fanboys that cant come up with an original recipe. The guy that CAN contributed
> 
> I can also tell this is the ONLY forum you are active on. So much butt hurt it is impossible you are an experienced forumite.
> 
> I dont drink. Wont have a beer with you ever.
> 
> Take it to PM pleae *I would LOVE to take you down a notch*. *PM or meet me at the meet on Sat*.
> 
> Further posts directed at me here will constitute harassment as I requeated the issue to be left MORE THAN ONCE.
> 
> Children hey.
> 
> I have enough friends (real ones) to have no need to fall into online cliques and modify my behaviour to online butthurt avoidance. Welcome to the Internet.






Vape meet Saturday, can I come? I promise to leave my keyboard at home!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dane

Deckie said:


> Time to contribute something.
> 
> Been toying with this one for some time, tweaking it to my tastes which is probably as fussy as 100 yo billionaire
> 
> *Banana Nilla Pudding
> *
> TFA - Banana 2%
> CAP - Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 5%
> CAP - Sweet Cream 3%
> INW - Biscuit 2%
> FA - Vanilla Classic 1%
> 
> Banana is not to dominant & one can probably drop the Sweet Cream if it's too sweet for your palate. The VBIC is slightly sweet as is so one can use FA Fresh Cream. Enjoy.


This is quite good! Thanks for sharing.

I dropped VBIC, sweet cream and biscuit by 1% each and it is very tasty.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Ginger Snaps V2 added here.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Huffapuff

Here is a remix I'm really enjoying at the moment.

*Cinnamon Coffee Cake* (A Huffapuff Remix)

1.3% CAP Cinnamon Danish Swirl
0.5% TFA Brown Sugar
0.75% FA Espresso
0.5% FA Cappuccino
2.5% CAP New York Cheesecake
3% TFA RY4 Double
1.5% CAP Sugar Cookie v2
1.5% CAP Vanilla Custard v1
3% FW Yellow Cake

Mixed at 30/70
Steep: 3 days minimum
Best enjoyed at 35w+

This is a full coffee cake enhanced with warm cinnamon notes. A lovely bakery body with a rich exhale.

You can find the original here, when i first mixed this up I found the CDS to be overpowering and the coffee to be too subtle. So with a bit of tweaking to my tastes and available concentrates this is the result. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Greyz said:


> View attachment 73840
> 
> 
> Vape meet Saturday, can I come? I promise to leave my keyboard at home!


I dont really rock up as my alter egos. A little Google makes it all obvious lmfao. I mean REALLY.

http://wiki.lspace.org/mediawiki/Mustrum_Ridcully

I will only point out once that I am a fictional character after this take serioisly at own risk because I am having fun.


----------



## Greyz

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> I dont really rock up as my alter egos. A little Google makes it all obvious lmfao. I mean REALLY.
> 
> http://wiki.lspace.org/mediawiki/Mustrum_Ridcully
> 
> I will only point out once that I am a fictional character after this take serioisly at own risk because I am having fun.



I was just making light of the situation - besides I doubt I have even 1 serious bone in my entire body.
I never figured you for a Wizard, maybe a vet like @Lord Vetinari - you two do look similar LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Greyz said:


> I was just making light of the situation - besides I doubt I have even 1 serious bone in my entire body.
> I never figured you for a Wizard, maybe a vet like @Lord Vetinari - you two do look similar LOL


No relation teeheeehee... I heard he moved to Imdonesia where he is farming garlic snails.


----------



## Greyz

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> No relation teeheeehee... I heard he moved to Imdonesia where he is farming garlic snails.



Well you do look similar and share the same birthdate so picking s


Mustrum Ridcully said:


> No relation teeheeehee... I heard he moved to Imdonesia where he is farming garlic snails.



Okay Lord, uhm, I meant Mustrum Ridcully hehehehehehehe (7.11.80)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Greyz said:


> Well you do look similar and share the same birthdate so picking s
> 
> 
> Okay Lord, uhm, I meant Mustrum Ridcully hehehehehehehe (7.11.80)


Twins!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RichJB

There was another alter ego who argued long and loud with Richio over tardy delivery. Can't remember the nick but I was surprised when it changed to Lord Vetinari overnight. I had one of those "hang on, this was two different people arguing yesterday" moments. I attributed it to high nic and thought I'd pulled a Silver.

Anyway, let me post something on topic about bakeries. Anybody tried Cap Lemon Meringue Pie or Boston Cream Pie? I like the look of both and Cap are generally good with bakery/dessert stuff but am undecided on whether to pull the trigger on these.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

RichJB said:


> There was another alter ego who argued long and loud with Richio over tardy delivery. Can't remember the nick but I was surprised when it changed to Lord Vetinari overnight. I had one of those "hang on, this was two different people arguing yesterday" moments. I attributed it to high nic and thought I'd pulled a Silver.


Yeah as soon as ratings on my profiles get too high I ask for them to get de activated. Mods hate this but calling down the ban hammer is easy tho. I get it it screws with the threads if you delete a profile but I dont like mine highly rated. I mean you can talk any kuk and people listen. Tested my 'noob profile iz better' theory a few times and it works for me man. Gonna PISS ol Silver off but hey sorry mate world takes all kinds. And yes FogFace was too aggressive I didnt like that one for long. Snooty is going to be FUN.


----------



## Greyz

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> Yeah as soon as ratings on my profiles get too high I ask for them to get de activated. Mods hate this but calling down the ban hammer is easy tho. I get it it screws with the threads if you delete a profile but I dont like mine highly rated. I mean you can talk any kuk and people listen. Tested my 'noob profile iz better' theory a few times and it works for me man. Gonna PISS ol Silver off but hey sorry mate world takes all kinds. And yes FogFace was too aggressive I didnt like that one for long. Snooty is going to be FUN.



So, is this now an admission to being the one and only @Lord Vetinari ?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Greyz said:


> So, is this now an admission to being the one and only @Lord Vetinari ?


I can not categorically admit to being the Patrician to a fictional city floating through space on the backs of four elephants floating through space atop the back of a giant turtle no. 

I am currently merely insinuating that perhaps said Patrician has over time learned to foster similar habits to myself, and indeed I might have inspired him to do so.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Greyz

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> I can not categorically admit to being the Patrician to a fictional city floating through space on the backs of four elephants floating through space atop the back of a giant turtle no.
> 
> I am currently merely insinuating that perhaps said Patrician has over time learned to foster similar habits to myself, and indeed I might have inspired him to do so.



Yep, I'm now more convinced than ever, your @Lord Vetinari

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Greyz said:


> Yep, I'm now more convinced than ever, your @Lord Vetinari


No way that guy is a total dong. Strutting all over the show with his flaming coils and huge side burns. What kind. Shoh. People that so shamelessly abuse capital letters should be ostracised from society as a whole by being painted with skunk pheromones.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Anyone have a clone of Jack the Ripper?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g

Greyz said:


> Yep, I'm now more convinced than ever, your @Lord Vetinari


 you're right, at first I thought there was some sort of terry pratchett nickname mania going on but now the truth has been revealed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Greyz

kyle_redbull said:


> Anyone have a clone of Jack the Ripper?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



No Jack the Ripper but we found a @Lord Vetinari clone

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Andre

*Coffee Cake*



@rogue zombie first came across and mentioned this HIC recipe. He, @Andre, @GregF and @Caveman reckon this is one of the best Coffee Cakes in town. Rich, creamy and sweet. And such an easy and economical recipe.

Steep for a week.

*COFFEE CAKE*
FA Nonna's Cake 3 %
FA Tiramisu 1 %
FA Jamaican Rum 1 %

Total flavour: 5 %

EDIT: @rogue zombie says:
I add 1% FA Caramel to the HIC Nonna Tiramisu.
It softens the mix a bit. I like it.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Faheem777

Basically adapted DiYorDie Crooks and Cream recipe (https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/12019#crooks_creams_by_enyawreklaw)

Very tasty Chocolate doughnut with the chocolate not overpowering with just the right amount of sweetness.

*Double Chocolate & Vanilla Doughnut *

Chocolate Galzed Doughnut (Cap) - 4%
Milk Chocolate (Inw) - 2%
Sweetener (Tfa) - 1.5% (Could be dropped to 1%)
Vanilla Custard (Cap) - 1.5%
Vanilla Swirl (Tfa) - 1.5%

Additional Tip: Add Creme de Menthe (FW) at 2% for a Choc Mint Doughnut

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Huffapuff

Faheem777 said:


> Basically adapted DiYorDie Crooks and Cream recipe (https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/12019#crooks_creams_by_enyawreklaw)
> 
> Very tasty Chocolate doughnut with the chocolate not overpowering with just the right amount of sweetness.
> 
> *Double Chocolate & Vanilla Doughnut *
> 
> Chocolate Galzed Doughnut (Cap) - 4%
> Chocolate (Inw) - 2%
> Sweetener (Tfa) - 1.5% (Could be dropped to 1%)
> Vanilla Custard (Cap) - 1.5%
> Vanilla Swirl (Tfa) - 1.5%
> 
> Additional Tip: Add Creme de Menthe (FW) at 2% for a Choc Mint Doughnut



This I'm going to try right now! I was a bit underwhelmed by Crooks & Creams due to the chocolate being a bit much, imo. But Cuprian is my favourite ENYAWREKLAW recipe of all time, so I like your Choc Mint Doughnut idea. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faheem777

Huffapuff said:


> This I'm going to try right now! I was a bit underwhelmed by Crooks & Creams due to the chocolate being a bit much, imo. But Cuprian is my favourite ENYAWREKLAW recipe of all time, so I like your Choc Mint Doughnut idea. Thanks.



I forgot to mention, I found it a bit harsh as a SnV, it's good at one week but at week 2 it becomes great

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Patrick

Faheem777 said:


> Basically adapted DiYorDie Crooks and Cream recipe (https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/12019#crooks_creams_by_enyawreklaw)
> 
> Very tasty Chocolate doughnut with the chocolate not overpowering with just the right amount of sweetness.
> 
> *Double Chocolate & Vanilla Doughnut *
> 
> Chocolate Galzed Doughnut (Cap) - 4%
> Chocolate (Inw) - 2%
> Sweetener (Tfa) - 1.5% (Could be dropped to 1%)
> Vanilla Custard (Cap) - 1.5%
> Vanilla Swirl (Tfa) - 1.5%
> 
> Additional Tip: Add Creme de Menthe (FW) at 2% for a Choc Mint Doughnut



@Faheem777 are you sure you don't mean Milk Chocolate (INW)?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777

Patrick said:


> @Faheem777 are you sure you don't mean Milk Chocolate (INW)?



Corrected, thanks for picking that up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Faheem777 said:


> Basically adapted DiYorDie Crooks and Cream recipe (https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/12019#crooks_creams_by_enyawreklaw)
> 
> Very tasty Chocolate doughnut with the chocolate not overpowering with just the right amount of sweetness.
> 
> *Double Chocolate & Vanilla Doughnut *
> 
> Chocolate Galzed Doughnut (Cap) - 4%
> Milk Chocolate (Inw) - 2%
> Sweetener (Tfa) - 1.5% (Could be dropped to 1%)
> Vanilla Custard (Cap) - 1.5%
> Vanilla Swirl (Tfa) - 1.5%
> 
> Additional Tip: Add Creme de Menthe (FW) at 2% for a Choc Mint Doughnut




Fantastic! Gonna give this a go tonight!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jonogeni

gonna try this one!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

Andre said:


> *Coffee Cake*
> 
> 
> 
> @rogue zombie first came across and mentioned this HIC recipe. He, @Andre, @GregF and @Caveman reckon this is one of the best Coffee Cakes in town. Rich, creamy and sweet. And such an easy and economical recipe.
> 
> Steep for a week.
> 
> *COFFEE CAKE*
> FA Nonna's Cake 3 %
> FA Tiramisu 1 %
> FA Jamaican Rum 1 %
> 
> Total flavour: 5 %



I first mixed up a 50 ml of this in September and let it steep for a week before I tried it. I wasn't blown away and let it steep for another week.After 2 weeks it still didn't feel like it lived up to the hype. I decided to give it anothe 2 more weeks before I either throw it away or give it away. 
Needless to say I totally forgot about the remains of the 50ml and this thread reminded me to go find it. 
It's been about 2 and a half months since I mixed it and it's divine, totally smooth and I must agree it one of the best coffee cake juices I've tried. 

Honestly I had no intentions of ever mixing HIC's Tiramisu again but now I'm so glad I didn't throw the bottle away. This will be made in 100ml this time and stuck in the cupboard for at least a month. It seems something magical happens between weeks 3 and 10

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## rogue zombie

I add 1% FA Caramel to the HIC Nonna Tiramisu.
It softens the mix a bit. I like it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

so whilst having breakfast this morning (halo tribeca clone, black filter coffee and biscotti) i came up with vapers breakfast. the acetyl pryline, esspresso and ry4 go so well together rounded off with rich buttery inw biscuit

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

incredible_hullk said:


> so whilst having breakfast this morning (halo tribeca clone, black filter coffee and biscotti) i came up with vapers breakfast. the acetyl pryline, esspresso and ry4 go so well together rounded off with rich buttery inw biscuit
> 
> View attachment 78273


Ooh I can imagine that's a good combo.

Thank you, I will have to try that.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

rogue zombie said:


> Ooh I can imagine that's a good combo.
> 
> Thank you, I will have to try that.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


i love it @rogue zombie ...the espresso at 0.5% just adds depth and slight flavour...tfa espresso can really overtake other flavours. i tried so many cookie/biscuit flavs but nothing beats inw biscuit i reckon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lingogrey

*LemonY Criscuit:
*
Whilst lemon biscuit is by no means a new or 'exciting' flavour profile, I have found the number of lemon biscuit juices that I have sampled up to date as too 'in your face', astringent, "I am a LEMON biscuit", for my personal taste. I enjoy lemon (,lime, and grapefruit) greatly as a component of fruity juices, but not as a very prominent profile in bakery or desert juices. The following recipe for a lemon biscuit contains no actual lemon flavouring and gets its subtle lemon properties from the FA Nonna's Cake and FA Torrone. If you prefer a more pronounced lemon, 0.3 % - 0.5 % of INW Lemon (not Shisha, the 'plain' one) or FA Lemon Sicily would do the trick. Any more would defeat the point of the recipe:

INW Biscuit: 1.8%
FA Cookie: 1.8%
FA Nonna's Cake: 1.4%
FLV Vanilla Custard: 1.3%
FA Meringue: 0.9%
FLV Butterscotch: 0.6%
FA Torrone: 0.75%
FA Vienna Cream: 0.5%
FA Almond: 0.4%
FA Joy: 0.25%

(With 10 ingredients, this recipe could obviously be simplified slightly. If preferred, the FLV Vanilla Custard, FLV Butterscotch, and FA Vienna Cream could be collectively substituted with CAP Vaniila Custard V1 at 2.5 %. It would be no train-wreck to omit the FA Almond, although I would keep the FA Joy).

"Flavour Notes":

INW Biscuit / FA Cookie / FA Joy / FA Meringue: The combination forms a wonderful biscuit / cookie (I'm never quite sure where the boundaries are to be drawn) base; the rich salted butter of the INW biscuit and the crispy and crunchy (AP notes) cookie of the FA cookie meet halfway, with the Joy adding a touch of warm out-of-the-oven yeasty breadiness. The Meringue lightens and sweetens the biscuit somewhat, whilst also contributing to lifting the cream filling out of blandness and balancing the Torrone.

FA Nonna's Cake / FA Torrone: The Nonna Cake adds a fluffy cake-like texture to the mix, which is not necessarily what I would prefer in a crunchy biscuit. However, the manner in which the bakery and lemon flavors are balanced in this concentrate makes it unmissable for my purposes and a very worthwhile slight compromise. I use Torrone in conjunction with the Nonna Cake as a rip-off of ENYAWREKLAW's Bluenuts recipe: http://diyordievaping.com/2015/12/04/bluenuts-a-sequel-to-bronuts/. Although I didn't personally really care for that recipe, the brilliant idea of using Torrone as a substitute for actual lemon flavourings in bakery recipes has stuck with me (and pairing it with Nonna's Cake, which has actually drawn criticism from Wayne and others specifically for its prominent lemon notes, makes even more sense to me in this specific context).

FLV Vanilla Custard / FLV Butterscotch / FA Vienna Cream / FA Almond: This combination aims to achieve the cream filling of the 'original' (in my context, Bakers) Lemon Cream Biscuit. As mentioned before the entire combo could be swapped for Cap VC V1. In some ways, this would also add a more satisfying rich and delectable mouth-feel. However (notwithstanding the Diacetyl issue, which I am not particularly concerned about - but some may rightfully be), I find that this combo gives a better rendition of just a light fluffy, vanilla-ish cream that doesn't drown out the crunchiness of the biscuit (as Cap VC V1 tends to do). Additionally, it might just be me - but I pick up a very slight Marzipan-ish flavour in the cream, which I find that very small percentages of the FA Almond does add, whilst (once again, might just be me) I also think it enhances the crunch of the cookie ever so slightly. 

One last point: The FA Almond, FA Meringue, and FLV Butterscotch (and pretty much all of the other concentrates to a lesser extent) serve as 'natural' sweeteners according to my taste. I do not like very sweet juices and I suspect that my sweet lips might be a bit off point. If preferred, sweeteners could of course be added to taste - but I wouldn't really know which percentages to recommend.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ezekiel

Lingogrey said:


> *LemonY Criscuit:
> *
> Whilst lemon biscuit is by no means a new or 'exciting' flavour profile, I have found the number of lemon biscuit juices that I have sampled up to date as too 'in your face', astringent, "I am a LEMON biscuit", for my personal taste. I enjoy lemon (,lime, and grapefruit) greatly as a component of fruity juices, but not as a very prominent profile in bakery or desert juices. The following recipe for a lemon biscuit contains no actual lemon flavouring and gets its subtle lemon properties from the FA Nonna's Cake and FA Torrone. If you prefer a more pronounced lemon, 0.3 % - 0.5 % of INW Lemon (not Shisha, the 'plain' one) or FA Lemon Sicily would do the trick. Any more would defeat the point of the recipe:
> 
> INW Biscuit: 1.8%
> FA Cookie: 1.8%
> FA Nonna's Cake: 1.4%
> FLV Vanilla Custard: 1.3%
> FA Meringue: 0.9%
> FLV Butterscotch: 0.6%
> FA Torrone: 0.75%
> FA Vienna Cream: 0.5%
> FA Almond: 0.4%
> FA Joy: 0.25%
> 
> (With 10 ingredients, this recipe could obviously be simplified slightly. If preferred, the FLV Vanilla Custard, FLV Butterscotch, and FA Vienna Cream could be collectively substituted with CAP Vaniila Custard V1 at 2.5 %. It would be no train-wreck to omit the FA Almond, although I would keep the FA Joy).
> 
> "Flavour Notes":
> 
> INW Biscuit / FA Cookie / FA Joy / FA Meringue: The combination forms a wonderful biscuit / cookie (I'm never quite sure where the boundaries are to be drawn) base; the rich salted butter of the INW biscuit and the crispy and crunchy (AP notes) cookie of the FA cookie meet halfway, with the Joy adding a touch of warm out-of-the-oven yeasty breadiness. The Meringue lightens and sweetens the biscuit somewhat, whilst also contributing to lifting the cream filling out of blandness and balancing the Torrone.
> 
> FA Nonna's Cake / FA Torrone: The Nonna Cake adds a fluffy cake-like texture to the mix, which is not necessarily what I would prefer in a crunchy biscuit. However, the manner in which the bakery and lemon flavors are balanced in this concentrate makes it unmissable for my purposes and a very worthwhile slight compromise. I use Torrone in conjunction with the Nonna Cake as a rip-off of ENYAWREKLAW's Bluenuts recipe: http://diyordievaping.com/2015/12/04/bluenuts-a-sequel-to-bronuts/. Although I didn't personally really care for that recipe, the brilliant idea of using Torrone as a substitute for actual lemon flavourings in bakery recipes has stuck with me (and pairing it with Nonna's Cake, which has actually drawn criticism from Wayne and others specifically for its prominent lemon notes, makes even more sense to me in this specific context).
> 
> FLV Vanilla Custard / FLV Butterscotch / FA Vienna Cream / FA Almond: This combination aims to achieve the cream filling of the 'original' (in my context, Bakers) Lemon Cream Biscuit. As mentioned before the entire combo could be swapped for Cap VC V1. In some ways, this would also add a more satisfying rich and delectable mouth-feel. However (notwithstanding the Diacetyl issue, which I am not particularly concerned about - but some may rightfully be), I find that this combo gives a better rendition of just a light fluffy, vanilla-ish cream that doesn't drown out the crunchiness of the biscuit (as Cap VC V1 tends to do). Additionally, it might just be me - but I pick up a very slight Marzipan-ish flavour in the cream, which I find that very small percentages of the FA Almond does add, whilst (once again, might just be me) I also think it enhances the crunch of the cookie ever so slightly.
> 
> One last point: The FA Almond, FA Meringue, and FLV Butterscotch (and pretty much all of the other concentrates to a lesser extent) serve as 'natural' sweeteners according to my taste. I do not like very sweet juices and I suspect that my sweet lips might be a bit off point. If preferred, sweeteners could of course be added to taste - but I wouldn't really know which percentages to recommend.


Great and in-depth description! Thank you - I will be stocking up in order to try this!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Lingogrey said:


> *LemonY Criscuit:
> *
> Whilst lemon biscuit is by no means a new or 'exciting' flavour profile, I have found the number of lemon biscuit juices that I have sampled up to date as too 'in your face', astringent, "I am a LEMON biscuit", for my personal taste. I enjoy lemon (,lime, and grapefruit) greatly as a component of fruity juices, but not as a very prominent profile in bakery or desert juices. The following recipe for a lemon biscuit contains no actual lemon flavouring and gets its subtle lemon properties from the FA Nonna's Cake and FA Torrone. If you prefer a more pronounced lemon, 0.3 % - 0.5 % of INW Lemon (not Shisha, the 'plain' one) or FA Lemon Sicily would do the trick. Any more would defeat the point of the recipe:
> 
> INW Biscuit: 1.8%
> FA Cookie: 1.8%
> FA Nonna's Cake: 1.4%
> FLV Vanilla Custard: 1.3%
> FA Meringue: 0.9%
> FLV Butterscotch: 0.6%
> FA Torrone:  0.75%
> FA Vienna Cream: 0.5%
> FA Almond: 0.4%
> FA Joy: 0.25%
> 
> (With 10 ingredients, this recipe could obviously be simplified slightly. If preferred, the FLV Vanilla Custard, FLV Butterscotch, and FA Vienna Cream could be collectively substituted with CAP Vaniila Custard V1 at 2.5 %. It would be no train-wreck to omit the FA Almond, although I would keep the FA Joy).
> 
> "Flavour Notes":
> 
> INW Biscuit / FA Cookie / FA Joy / FA Meringue: The combination forms a wonderful biscuit / cookie (I'm never quite sure where the boundaries are to be drawn) base; the rich salted butter of the INW biscuit and the crispy and crunchy (AP notes) cookie of the FA cookie meet halfway, with the Joy adding a touch of warm out-of-the-oven yeasty breadiness. The Meringue lightens and sweetens the biscuit somewhat, whilst also contributing to lifting the cream filling out of blandness and balancing the Torrone.
> 
> FA Nonna's Cake / FA Torrone: The Nonna Cake adds a fluffy cake-like texture to the mix, which is not necessarily what I would prefer in a crunchy biscuit. However, the manner in which the bakery and lemon flavors are balanced in this concentrate makes it unmissable for my purposes and a very worthwhile slight compromise. I use Torrone in conjunction with the Nonna Cake as a rip-off of ENYAWREKLAW's Bluenuts recipe: http://diyordievaping.com/2015/12/04/bluenuts-a-sequel-to-bronuts/. Although I didn't personally really care for that recipe, the brilliant idea of using Torrone as a substitute for actual lemon flavourings in bakery recipes has stuck with me (and pairing it with Nonna's Cake, which has actually drawn criticism from Wayne and others specifically for its prominent lemon notes, makes even more sense to me in this specific context).
> 
> FLV Vanilla Custard / FLV Butterscotch / FA Vienna Cream / FA Almond: This combination aims to achieve the cream filling of the 'original' (in my context, Bakers) Lemon Cream Biscuit. As mentioned before the entire combo could be swapped for Cap VC V1. In some ways, this would also add a more satisfying rich and delectable mouth-feel. However (notwithstanding the Diacetyl issue, which I am not particularly concerned about - but some may rightfully be), I find that this combo gives a better rendition of just a light fluffy, vanilla-ish cream that doesn't drown out the crunchiness of the biscuit (as Cap VC V1 tends to do). Additionally, it might just be me - but I pick up a very slight Marzipan-ish flavour in the cream, which I find that very small percentages of the FA Almond does add, whilst (once again, might just be me) I also think it enhances the crunch of the cookie ever so slightly.
> 
> One last point: The FA Almond, FA Meringue, and FLV Butterscotch (and pretty much all of the other concentrates to a lesser extent) serve as 'natural' sweeteners according to my taste. I do not like very sweet juices and I suspect that my sweet lips might be a bit off point. If preferred, sweeteners could of course be added to taste - but I wouldn't really know which percentages to recommend.


Yay for once I got all the flavours. Thanks this sounds delicious 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

So, I stumbled across a nice scone recipe online which called for FA Cornish Cream Tea, which is a FA blended flavouring described at "scone jam and cream". Upon some digging around, I saw that this flavouring is a combination of 3 FA flavourings and detailed, among other recipes on their website - i.o.w. they tell you the composition of some of the blended concentrates which they manufacture for you to make yourself. 

Just scroll down and click on the name of the item, ie Cornish Cream tea and and it will list the ingredients as:
CREAM 35% STRAWBERRY 35% COOKIE 30%. This is the flavour base and can then be calculated out to make a recipe to make a single portion, as I did below. I did the calcs on a 5% flavour base as recommended on the very detailed description on this page.
There are various other "recipes", some which I have spotted as retail juices and am keen to try out - this weekend in fact!

I whipped this one up last week and cracked it open last night and it is really, really good! A fresh scone with strawberry jam, and cream - no bull. This simple combination has the perfect balance and because it is FA, calls for very small %'s which makes this EXTREMELY economical. The possibilities are endless with this simple scone and cream base. As one of our vendors has a scone range, I would prefer not to list the options..

Give it a go, you wont regret it:

*Strawberry Scone*
1.5% Cookie (FA) 
1.75% Cream Fresh (FA) 
1.75% Red Touch (Strawberry) (FA)

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4 | Funny 1 | Thanks 4


----------



## Kalashnikov

Rude Rudi said:


> So, I stumbled across a nice scone recipe online which called for FA Cornish Cream Tea, which is a FA blended flavouring described at "scone jam and cream". Upon some digging around, I saw that this flavouring is a combination of 3 FA flavourings and detailed, among other recipes on their website - i.o.w. they tell you the composition of some of the blended concentrates which they manufacture for you to make yourself.
> 
> Just scroll down and click on the name of the item, ie Cornish Cream tea and and it will list the ingredients as:
> CREAM 35% STRAWBERRY 35% COOKIE 30%. This is the flavour base and can then be calculated out to make a recipe to make a single portion, as I did below. I did the calcs on a 5% flavour base as recommended on the very detailed description on this page.
> There are various other "recipes", some which I have spotted as retail juices and am keen to try out - this weekend in fact!
> 
> I whipped this one up last week and cracked it open last night and it is really, really good! A fresh scone with strawberry jam, and cream - no bull. This simple combination has the perfect balance and because it is FA, calls for very small %'s which makes this EXTREMELY economical. The possibilities are endless with this simple scone and cream base. As one of our vendors has a scone range, I would prefer not to list the options..
> 
> Give it a go, you wont regret it:
> 
> *Strawberry Scone*
> 1.5% Cookie (FA)
> 1.75% Cream Fresh (FA)
> 1.75% Red Touch (Strawberry) (FA)
> 
> View attachment 86009


This seems like my kind of vape. Will def make this up. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

*Simply Rollin'*


I have been vaping this one for the past week. Loving it. Really fresh tasting. No "plastic" notes from the LA Cream Cheese Icing. CAP Yellow Cake is more like a white cake and no off-putting flavours like some find with FW Yellow Cake.

Found the recipe here. The creator, coop34, has become quite renowned for his simple recipes. His description is spot on: "Can a Cinnamon Roll juice taste complex with only 3 flavors, and total flavoring less than 7%? I say yes! I enjoy this as is (and normally I don't do cinnamon), plus it's also a great jumping off point for those who think a Cinnamon Roll needs more. Try it as is first, there is a serious "sweet lips" thing going on between the icing and the cinnamon.".

Steep: Best from one week on. 

*SIMPLY ROLLIN'*
CAP Yellow Cake 4.0 %
LA Cream Cheese Icing 2.0 %
FLV Rich Cinnamon 0.3 %

Total flavour: 6.3 %

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> *Simply Rollin'*
> 
> 
> I have been vaping this one for the past week. Loving it. Really fresh tasting. No "plastic" notes from the LA Cream Cheese Icing. CAP Yellow Cake is more like a white cake and no off-putting flavours like some find with FW Yellow Cake.
> 
> Found the recipe here. The creator, coop34, has become quite renowned for his simple recipes. His description is spot on: "Can a Cinnamon Roll juice taste complex with only 3 flavors, and total flavoring less than 7%? I say yes! I enjoy this as is (and normally I don't do cinnamon), plus it's also a great jumping off point for those who think a Cinnamon Roll needs more. Try it as is first, there is a serious "sweet lips" thing going on between the icing and the cinnamon.".
> 
> Steep: Best from one week on.
> 
> *SIMPLY ROLLIN'*
> CAP Yellow Cake 4.0 %
> LA Cream Cheese Icing 2.0 %
> FLV Rich Cinnamon 0.3 %
> 
> Total flavour: 6.3 %



Ye, that CoOp's recipes are usually good!

Hmm, I wonder can sub for JF Yellow Cake. There's only so much cake I would want.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> Ye, that CoOp's recipes are usually good!
> 
> Hmm, I wonder can sub for JF Yellow Cake. There's only so much cake I would want.


This reviewer seems very impressed with JF Yellow Cake. I think it will have more of the "yellow" taste than CAP, which is more of a white cake. If you do not mind that, go for it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> This reviewer seems very impressed with JF Yellow Cake. I think it will have more of the "yellow" taste than CAP, which is more of a white cake. If you do not mind that, go for it.



Agg I think I'll get CAP cake as well. I love Chelsea Buns - might as well do it proper.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max

Hi @rogue zombie - you mentioned my favorite bakery words "Chelsea Bun" - as Oliver Twist put it - "Please can I have some more" - I still have not yet found a "Chelsea Bun" Recipe - "Please can you help" - Looking forward to your comments.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Max said:


> Hi @rogue zombie - you mentioned my favorite bakery words "Chelsea Bun" - as Oliver Twist put it - "Please can I have some more" - I still have not yet found a "Chelsea Bun" Recipe - "Please can you help" - Looking forward to your comments.



Well the one above is basically a Chelsea Bun. If I'm not mistaken, a Cinnamon Roll is a Chelsea Bun.

You might want to add raisins, to be more like the ones we are used to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

@Max I mean the 'rollin' recipe Andre posted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max

Got it - thanks @rogue zombie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Andre said:


> *Coffee Cake*
> 
> 
> @rogue zombie first came across and mentioned this HIC recipe. He, @Andre, @GregF and @Caveman reckon this is one of the best Coffee Cakes in town. Rich, creamy and sweet. And such an easy and economical recipe.
> 
> Steep for a week.
> 
> *COFFEE CAKE*
> FA Nonna's Cake 3 %
> FA Tiramisu 1 %
> FA Jamaican Rum 1 %
> 
> Total flavour: 5 %
> 
> EDIT: @rogue zombie says:
> I add 1% FA Caramel to the HIC Nonna Tiramisu.
> It softens the mix a bit. I like it.



Mixed this up with the Caramel - smells divine! 
Tick, tock! 

Finally another use for me (virtually unused) Tiramisu! Now, if I can only get a use for me Torrone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Rude Rudi said:


> Mixed this up with the Caramel - smells divine!
> Tick, tock!
> 
> Finally another use for me (virtually unused) Tiramisu! Now, if I can only get a use for me Torrone!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh that HICS coffee cake is awesome.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spiv

rogue zombie said:


> Oh that HICS coffee cake is awesome.



I mixed up about 300ml of this 2 months back and I just dripped it. It's REALLY good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## kev mac

Rude Rudi said:


> So, I stumbled across a nice scone recipe online which called for FA Cornish Cream Tea, which is a FA blended flavouring described at "scone jam and cream". Upon some digging around, I saw that this flavouring is a combination of 3 FA flavourings and detailed, among other recipes on their website - i.o.w. they tell you the composition of some of the blended concentrates which they manufacture for you to make yourself.
> 
> Just scroll down and click on the name of the item, ie Cornish Cream tea and and it will list the ingredients as:
> CREAM 35% STRAWBERRY 35% COOKIE 30%. This is the flavour base and can then be calculated out to make a recipe to make a single portion, as I did below. I did the calcs on a 5% flavour base as recommended on the very detailed description on this page.
> There are various other "recipes", some which I have spotted as retail juices and am keen to try out - this weekend in fact!
> 
> I whipped this one up last week and cracked it open last night and it is really, really good! A fresh scone with strawberry jam, and cream - no bull. This simple combination has the perfect balance and because it is FA, calls for very small %'s which makes this EXTREMELY economical. The possibilities are endless with this simple scone and cream base. As one of our vendors has a scone range, I would prefer not to list the options..
> 
> Give it a go, you wont regret it:
> 
> *Strawberry Scone*
> 1.5% Cookie (FA)
> 1.75% Cream Fresh (FA)
> 1.75% Red Touch (Strawberry) (FA)
> 
> View attachment 86009


This is one I'd like to try,is there a suggested VG -PG ratio?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

kev mac said:


> This is one I'd like to try,is there a suggested VG -PG ratio?



I mix 70/30 for all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv

@TommyL why the dislike? Is 300ml if this recipe a bad move? I like it. It's a rich coffee vape that is awesome for mornings and after dinner.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac

spiv said:


> @TommyL why the dislike? Is 300ml if this recipe a bad move? I like it. It's a rich coffee vape that is awesome for mornings and after dinner.


If you enjoy it mix all you like,maybe he thinks you'll force some on him.lol I wish I could clone some Canolli be Nuts, I 'd mix 1000ml.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TommyL

spiv said:


> @TommyL why the dislike? Is 300ml if this recipe a bad move? I like it. It's a rich coffee vape that is awesome for mornings and after dinner.


Sorry man, as per most of the ratings of the forum, it was a slip of the finger. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv

TommyL said:


> Sorry man, as per most of the ratings of the forum, it was a slip of the finger. Lol



Haha. No worries. Usually takes me a few tries until I get the right one on my phone. Need to out my fingers on a diet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glytch

Oh man! Back for the first time in 3 months just to look for recipes and mixed this up the other night. Tasted it two days later and I can't stop thinking about it.

Optimum steep time on this @rogue zombie? I could vape it all now!



rogue zombie said:


> I haven't been venturing into too many new recipes, I am trying to trim my recipe book/ concentrate collection.
> 
> I did however find this, and since I had all the ingredients, I gave it a go. This will probably remain as my go-to donut recipe as I like that its simple, it does not use FA Joy (which I now hate), and its yummy.
> 
> View attachment 73238
> 
> 
> Aftermath clone by DUNKNDRIP
> 
> PG/VG-ratio: 20/80
> 
> TFA Berry Crunch 1%
> TFA Blueberry Extra 6%
> CAP Glazed Doughnut 3.5
> TFA Sweetener (which is Sucralose) 2%
> FW Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 3%
> 
> _Flavor Profile: A Creamy Glazed Donut filled with juicy blueberry bites served with a side of vanilla bean ice cream and finished off with a touch of crunch berries_
> 
> I love this donut. Though the recipe is simple, there is enough complexity for those that seek a complex juice. I also cannot confirm if it is an accurate clone as I have not had the real thing.
> 
> To me it tastes like a yummy cake/donut... thing. You get the nice Blueberry Bakery, and the Berry Crunch adds a nice texture. Its easy going, balanced etc. but again, like the Po-Po recipe, I sometimes think I taste actual 'Do-Nut', and other times not. But again, it is always delicious.
> 
> I personally don't always need a recipe to be a spot on ringer for what it is trying to be, I just need it to taste good - and that it does.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Glytch said:


> Oh man! Back for the first time in 3 months just to look for recipes and mixed this up the other night. Tasted it two days later and I can't stop thinking about it.
> 
> Optimum steep time on this @rogue zombie? I could vape it all now!



I leave it for 2 weeks

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

It may very ready sooner, but I haven't tried

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

I've made it a couple of times and it's damn fine!!! I prefer this over Bronuts as it has far more complexity - bronuts tend to be a bit bleh after a while....

A good 2 week steep or so brings out all the yumminess in this one...

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Glytch

Rude Rudi said:


> I've made it a couple of times and it's damn fine!!! I prefer this over Bronuts as it has far more complexity - bronuts tend to be a bit bleh after a while....
> 
> A good 2 week steep or so brings out all the yumminess in this one...


Two weeks it is then. Will have to exercise self-control.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv

Glytch said:


> Oh man! Back for the first time in 3 months just to look for recipes and mixed this up the other night. Tasted it two days later and I can't stop thinking about it.
> 
> Optimum steep time on this @rogue zombie? I could vape it all now!



I'm no expert, but wouldn't chucking in some Joy bring out the doughnuttyness? I was going to mix up some Bronuts but I've been hesitant because of the throat hit, but this sounds amazing so will rather mix this up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep

Maraschino Cherry Mocha Cake


Tfa fudge brownie 3%
Fa nonna's cake 3%
Fa tiramisu 1%
Capella sweet cream 1%
Tfa graham cracker clear 1%
Tfa maraschino cherry 2 drops on 30ml +- 0.3%

Shake and vape
Nice chocolate mocha cake with a hint of maraschino cherry

Coil gunker vaped 10ml had to clean coils, but worth it.
Tested on troll v2 25mm rda 46 to 60 watts 0.25 ohms parallel 24 Gage kanthal coils

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Friep said:


> Maraschino Cherry Mocha Cake
> View attachment 88640
> 
> Tfa fudge brownie 3%
> Fa nonna's cake 3%
> Fa tiramisu 1%
> Capella sweet cream 1%
> Tfa graham cracker clear 1%
> Tfa maraschino cherry 2 drops on 30ml +- 0.3%
> 
> Shake and vape
> Nice chocolate mocha cake with a hint of maraschino cherry


Ooh, that picture. Sounds divine. 
TFA Maraschino Cherry is very strong, but so authentic. I made a 10 % solution from mine to make it easier. So far only used it in my Whisky Sour recipe.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep

Andre said:


> Ooh, that picture. Sounds divine.
> TFA Maraschino Cherry is very strong, but so authentic. I made a 10 % solution from mine to make it easier. So far only used it in my Whisky Sour recipe.


 This sounds useful will give the 10% solution a go will make working with Maraschino cherry a lot easier. When I use it i carfuly ad a drop taste then ad another an go on like that because its so strong.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spiv

rogue zombie said:


> I haven't been venturing into too many new recipes, I am trying to trim my recipe book/ concentrate collection.
> 
> I did however find this, and since I had all the ingredients, I gave it a go. This will probably remain as my go-to donut recipe as I like that its simple, it does not use FA Joy (which I now hate), and its yummy.
> 
> View attachment 73238
> 
> 
> Aftermath clone by DUNKNDRIP
> 
> PG/VG-ratio: 20/80
> 
> TFA Berry Crunch 1%
> TFA Blueberry Extra 6%
> CAP Glazed Doughnut 3.5
> TFA Sweetener (which is Sucralose) 2%
> FW Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 3%
> 
> _Flavor Profile: A Creamy Glazed Donut filled with juicy blueberry bites served with a side of vanilla bean ice cream and finished off with a touch of crunch berries_
> 
> I love this donut. Though the recipe is simple, there is enough complexity for those that seek a complex juice. I also cannot confirm if it is an accurate clone as I have not had the real thing.
> 
> To me it tastes like a yummy cake/donut... thing. You get the nice Blueberry Bakery, and the Berry Crunch adds a nice texture. Its easy going, balanced etc. but again, like the Po-Po recipe, I sometimes think I taste actual 'Do-Nut', and other times not. But again, it is always delicious.
> 
> I personally don't always need a recipe to be a spot on ringer for what it is trying to be, I just need it to taste good - and that it does.



Got all the ingredients for this today. Looking forward to mixing it up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Soutie said:


> Have you tried this yet @rogue zombie?
> 
> I was finally able to taste it after the stipulated week and blew through 50 ml over the weekend in double quick time. This stuff is seriously yummy.
> 
> I'm Going to have to make 200ml tonight as the wife has developed a serious taste for it too.


I finally, finally got round to this. 
Love it!

A Cheesecake I actually like. A lot. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spiv

rogue zombie said:


> I leave it for 2 weeks



2 weeks for me is tomorrow. Will probably go all out and fill up a tank instead of just dripping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Savoury Apple Pie has been a need for me since having Cowboy Apple Pie.

Seriously, I've lost count how many adaptations of Apple Pie and Tobacco I've tried to get here. That doesn't mean this is outstanding, but I've settled on the recipe. 

After some serious internet mixologists shared their RY4 recipes, I finally learnt I like the beloved RY4 Double , ONLY at less than 4%.

*LUCKY LUKE
*
FA Apple Pie 4%
TFA RY4 Double 3.5%
FA Fuji Apple 1%
TFA Pear 0.4%
TFA Brown Sugar 0.4
TFA Acetyl Pyrazine 0.4%
FA Caramel 0.5%

70VG 3 week plus steep.


*
*

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

rogue zombie said:


> Savoury Apple Pie has been a need for me since having Cowboy Apple Pie.
> 
> Seriously, I've lost count how many adaptations of Apple Pie and Tobacco I've tried to get here. That doesn't mean this is outstanding, but I've settled on the recipe.
> 
> After some serious internet mixologists shared their RY4 recipes, I finally learnt I like the beloved RY4 Double , ONLY at less than 4%.
> 
> *LUCKY LUKE
> *
> FA Apple Pie 4%
> TFA RY4 Double 3.5%
> FA Fuji Apple 1%
> TFA Pear 0.4%
> TFA Brown Sugar 0.4
> TFA Acetyl Pyrazine 0.4%
> FA Caramel 0.5%
> 
> 70VG 3 week plus steep.


Awesomeness @rogue zombie ...gonna give this a bash now...thank u!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

rogue zombie said:


> Savoury Apple Pie has been a need for me since having Cowboy Apple Pie.
> 
> Seriously, I've lost count how many adaptations of Apple Pie and Tobacco I've tried to get here. That doesn't mean this is outstanding, but I've settled on the recipe.
> 
> After some serious internet mixologists shared their RY4 recipes, I finally learnt I like the beloved RY4 Double , ONLY at less than 4%.
> 
> *LUCKY LUKE
> *
> FA Apple Pie 4%
> TFA RY4 Double 3.5%
> FA Fuji Apple 1%
> TFA Pear 0.4%
> TFA Brown Sugar 0.4
> TFA Acetyl Pyrazine 0.4%
> FA Caramel 0.5%
> 
> 70VG 3 week plus steep.



This sounds yum @rogue zombie , since getting my hands on affiliation crumble i been looking for a nice authentic apple pie.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

rogue zombie said:


> After some serious internet mixologists shared their RY4 recipes, I finally learnt I like the beloved RY4 Double , ONLY at less than 4%.


 I am also not a big RY4 fan. I must have missed this share though?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

GregF said:


> I am also not a big RY4 fan. I must have missed this share though?



I can't remember the Reddit RY4'ish recipe that used RY4 at 4%, but then it was Wayne's Pistachio RY4 recipe that confirmed it - for me with Ry4, small percentages is good. I made it and finally enjoyed RY4 in something.

There was also a common Ry4 Apple Pie recipe a few years ago, which used the TFA Apple Pie and Ry4 at much higher percentages. It was good when used in ancient tank setups, but far too strong in modern tanks or drippers.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Clouds4Days said:


> This sounds yum @rogue zombie , since getting my hands on affiliation crumble i been looking for a nice authentic apple pie.



For authentic Apple pie, Botboys is hard to beat.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## RichJB

Probably also worth giving Vurve's take on Pistachio RY4U, his Honey Nut Cigar, a go.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Caveman

I've been vaping on this for about 3 months now. One of my current favorite biscuit juices.

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/526833

Queen's Cookie Jar


Biscuit (INAWERA) 1%


Pear (FA) 1%


Strawberry Shisha (INAWERA) 2.5%


Sugar Cookie V1(CAP) 3.5%

Simple and delicious. 
I mix it with JF Biscuit instead of INW, but that's just personal preference.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Caveman said:


> I've been vaping on this for about 3 months now. One of my current favorite biscuit juices.
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/526833
> 
> Queen's Cookie Jar
> 
> 
> Biscuit (INAWERA) 1%
> 
> 
> Pear (FA) 1%
> 
> 
> Strawberry Shisha (INAWERA) 2.5%
> 
> 
> Sugar Cookie (CAP) 3.5%
> 
> Simple and delicious.
> I mix it with JF Biscuit instead of INW, but that's just personal preference.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Wow, great ratings on ELR. One could probably fill it with other fruit jams as well?
Presume that CAP Sugar Cookie V1? Please edit your post appropriately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman

Andre said:


> Wow, great ratings on ELR. One could probably fill it with other fruit jams as well?
> Presume that CAP Sugar Cookie V1? Please edit your post appropriately.


I haven't tried, but I bought blueberry to try. It will probably work very well. I edited to V1. Apologies, I never use V2, has become habit to just use V1. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB

It's been linked and talked about in other threads and a lot of people are mixing it but I didn't find it indexed in either the Bakery or Dessert threads. I think it deserves an index for posterity and for new DIYers coming into the scene. Seeing as I am the most vocal shill for it, I will do the honours. Allow me to introduce...
*drumroll*
... tranceinate's Simply Cannoli. First, some background on the profile courtesy of Wikipedia:



> *Cannoli* are Italian pastries of the Sicily region. The singular is _cannolo_ meaning "little tube", with the etymology stemming from the Greek _kanna_ (reed). Cannoli originated in Sicily and are a staple of Sicilian cuisine. They are also popular in Italian-American cuisine. In Italy, they are commonly known as "cannoli siciliani", _Sicilian cannoli_.
> 
> Cannoli consist of tube-shaped shells of fried pastry dough, filled with a sweet, creamy filling usually containing ricotta. They range in size from "cannulicchi", no bigger than a finger, to the fist-sized proportions typically found south of Palermo, Sicily, in Piana degli Albanesi.







Some background about the recipe's development: Simply Cannoli emerged from the Cannoli round of Enyawreklaw's first DIYorDie World Mixers Competition. Entrants were required to create a cannoli recipe using no more than six flavours, limited to FA, TFA, FW, Cap and Inw Biscuit. You can find all ten entries here. Apart from the plaudits it received as the most popular of the Cannoli Round recipes, Simpy Cannoli also earned 4th place in Wayne's "Top Recipes for 2016" listing. Considering that all the other recipes in the list were developed by their creators with no ingredient or time restrictions, it makes tranceinate's effort all the more impressive.

tranceinate's recipe:
0.6% Inw Biscuit
0.75% FA Joy
2% Cap NY Cheesecake
0.4% FA Nonna's Cake
4% Cap Vanilla Custard v1
0.4% FA Vienna Cream

It's a simple profile with Inw Biscuit creating the pastry shell, Joy adding the 'fried dough' feel, Cap NY Cheesecake suggesting ricotta, the Cap VC1 and Vienna adding creaminess, and the Nonna's Cake to provide an "Italian touch" of zestiness. The first thing that stands out about the recipe is how finely balanced it is. Recipe developers often work in half-percent ranges. When a developer uses 0.4% or 0.6%, it suggests that a great deal of testing and balancing has gone into it. The second stand-out feature is that the recipe was developed under stringent ingredient and time limits. The third and, for me, the key feature is that the recipe uses two ingredients that mixers are wary of and find tricky to use: FA Joy and FA Nonna's Cake. A common criticism of mixers is when they use flop-proof ingredients and create 'safe' recipes. Simply Cannoli cannot be accused of that.

The beauty of the recipe is that it uses common ingredients. Many mixers will have bought Joy and Nonna's Cake, mainly due to rave reviews by HIC, before finding out that these flavours aren't quite as brilliant and versatile as they may have hoped. If you have Joy and Nonna's Cake lying around and have been less than impressed with them standalone, or can't find recipes that use them, Simply Cannoli is a godsend that will transform those unused flavours into a deliciously creamy and tasty ADV.

Simply Cannoli is also a very economical recipe at just 8.15% total flavouring. It containers no sweeteners and achieves a surprisingly full and delicious flavour without any trickery or heavy coil-gunking. So it encompasses just about every characteristic that I want from a DIY recipe.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Rude Rudi

Amen

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## spiv

RichJB said:


> It's been linked and talked about in other threads and a lot of people are mixing it but I didn't find it indexed in either the Bakery or Dessert threads. I think it deserves an index for posterity and for new DIYers coming into the scene. Seeing as I am the most vocal shill for it, I will do the honours. Allow me to introduce...
> *drumroll*
> ... tranceinate's Simply Cannoli. First, some background on the profile courtesy of Wikipedia:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 97044
> 
> 
> Some background about the recipe's development: Simply Cannoli emerged from the Cannoli round of Enyawreklaw's first DIYorDie World Mixers Competition. Entrants were required to create a cannoli recipe using no more than six flavours, limited to FA, TFA, FW, Cap and Inw Biscuit. You can find all ten entries here. Apart from the plaudits it received as the most popular of the Cannoli Round recipes, Simpy Cannoli also earned 4th place in Wayne's "Top Recipes for 2016" listing. Considering that all the other recipes in the list were developed by their creators with no ingredient or time restrictions, it makes tranceinate's effort all the more impressive.
> 
> tranceinate's recipe:
> 0.6% Inw Biscuit
> 0.75% FA Joy
> 2% Cap NY Cheesecake
> 0.4% FA Nonna's Cake
> 4% Cap Vanilla Custard v1
> 0.4% FA Vienna Cream
> 
> It's a simple profile with Inw Biscuit creating the pastry shell, Joy adding the 'fried dough' feel, Cap NY Cheesecake suggesting ricotta, the Cap VC1 and Vienna adding creaminess, and the Nonna's Cake to provide an "Italian touch" of zestiness. The first thing that stands out about the recipe is how finely balanced it is. Recipe developers often work in half-percent ranges. When a developer uses 0.4% or 0.6%, it suggests that a great deal of testing and balancing has gone into it. The second stand-out feature is that the recipe was developed under stringent ingredient and time limits. The third and, for me, the key feature is that the recipe uses two ingredients that mixers are wary of and find tricky to use: FA Joy and FA Nonna's Cake. A common criticism of mixers is when they use flop-proof ingredients and create 'safe' recipes. Simply Cannoli cannot be accused of that.
> 
> The beauty of the recipe is that it uses common ingredients. Many mixers will have bought Joy and Nonna's Cake, mainly due to rave reviews by HIC, before finding out that these flavours aren't quite as brilliant and versatile as they may have hoped. If you have Joy and Nonna's Cake lying around and have been less than impressed with them standalone, or can't find recipes that use them, Simply Cannoli is a godsend that will transform those unused flavours into a deliciously creamy and tasty ADV.
> 
> Simply Cannoli is also a very economical recipe at just 8.15% total flavouring. It containers no sweeteners and achieves a surprisingly full and delicious flavour without any trickery or heavy coil-gunking. So it encompasses just about every characteristic that I want from a DIY recipe.



What's the steep time on this bad boy? I see Custard so I'm assuming around a month?


----------



## RichJB

@spiv, tranceinate recommends 4 days. But give it at least two weeks. It just gets better and better over time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## aktorsyl

RichJB said:


> It's been linked and talked about in other threads and a lot of people are mixing it but I didn't find it indexed in either the Bakery or Dessert threads. I think it deserves an index for posterity and for new DIYers coming into the scene. Seeing as I am the most vocal shill for it, I will do the honours. Allow me to introduce...
> *drumroll*
> ... tranceinate's Simply Cannoli. First, some background on the profile courtesy of Wikipedia:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 97044
> 
> 
> Some background about the recipe's development: Simply Cannoli emerged from the Cannoli round of Enyawreklaw's first DIYorDie World Mixers Competition. Entrants were required to create a cannoli recipe using no more than six flavours, limited to FA, TFA, FW, Cap and Inw Biscuit. You can find all ten entries here. Apart from the plaudits it received as the most popular of the Cannoli Round recipes, Simpy Cannoli also earned 4th place in Wayne's "Top Recipes for 2016" listing. Considering that all the other recipes in the list were developed by their creators with no ingredient or time restrictions, it makes tranceinate's effort all the more impressive.
> 
> tranceinate's recipe:
> 0.6% Inw Biscuit
> 0.75% FA Joy
> 2% Cap NY Cheesecake
> 0.4% FA Nonna's Cake
> 4% Cap Vanilla Custard v1
> 0.4% FA Vienna Cream
> 
> It's a simple profile with Inw Biscuit creating the pastry shell, Joy adding the 'fried dough' feel, Cap NY Cheesecake suggesting ricotta, the Cap VC1 and Vienna adding creaminess, and the Nonna's Cake to provide an "Italian touch" of zestiness. The first thing that stands out about the recipe is how finely balanced it is. Recipe developers often work in half-percent ranges. When a developer uses 0.4% or 0.6%, it suggests that a great deal of testing and balancing has gone into it. The second stand-out feature is that the recipe was developed under stringent ingredient and time limits. The third and, for me, the key feature is that the recipe uses two ingredients that mixers are wary of and find tricky to use: FA Joy and FA Nonna's Cake. A common criticism of mixers is when they use flop-proof ingredients and create 'safe' recipes. Simply Cannoli cannot be accused of that.
> 
> The beauty of the recipe is that it uses common ingredients. Many mixers will have bought Joy and Nonna's Cake, mainly due to rave reviews by HIC, before finding out that these flavours aren't quite as brilliant and versatile as they may have hoped. If you have Joy and Nonna's Cake lying around and have been less than impressed with them standalone, or can't find recipes that use them, Simply Cannoli is a godsend that will transform those unused flavours into a deliciously creamy and tasty ADV.
> 
> Simply Cannoli is also a very economical recipe at just 8.15% total flavouring. It containers no sweeteners and achieves a surprisingly full and delicious flavour without any trickery or heavy coil-gunking. So it encompasses just about every characteristic that I want from a DIY recipe.


+1 for cannoli, it's quite good. Not to derail the thread, but quick question for the other Simply Cannoli mixers out there: do your mixes also darken considerably after about 2 weeks?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

It does darken a bit. Not as much as Funfetti but there is noticeable colour change.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

RichJB said:


> It's been linked and talked about in other threads and a lot of people are mixing it but I didn't find it indexed in either the Bakery or Dessert threads. I think it deserves an index for posterity and for new DIYers coming into the scene. Seeing as I am the most vocal shill for it, I will do the honours. Allow me to introduce...
> *drumroll*
> ... tranceinate's Simply Cannoli. First, some background on the profile courtesy of Wikipedia:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 97044
> 
> 
> Some background about the recipe's development: Simply Cannoli emerged from the Cannoli round of Enyawreklaw's first DIYorDie World Mixers Competition. Entrants were required to create a cannoli recipe using no more than six flavours, limited to FA, TFA, FW, Cap and Inw Biscuit. You can find all ten entries here. Apart from the plaudits it received as the most popular of the Cannoli Round recipes, Simpy Cannoli also earned 4th place in Wayne's "Top Recipes for 2016" listing. Considering that all the other recipes in the list were developed by their creators with no ingredient or time restrictions, it makes tranceinate's effort all the more impressive.
> 
> tranceinate's recipe:
> 0.6% Inw Biscuit
> 0.75% FA Joy
> 2% Cap NY Cheesecake
> 0.4% FA Nonna's Cake
> 4% Cap Vanilla Custard v1
> 0.4% FA Vienna Cream
> 
> It's a simple profile with Inw Biscuit creating the pastry shell, Joy adding the 'fried dough' feel, Cap NY Cheesecake suggesting ricotta, the Cap VC1 and Vienna adding creaminess, and the Nonna's Cake to provide an "Italian touch" of zestiness. The first thing that stands out about the recipe is how finely balanced it is. Recipe developers often work in half-percent ranges. When a developer uses 0.4% or 0.6%, it suggests that a great deal of testing and balancing has gone into it. The second stand-out feature is that the recipe was developed under stringent ingredient and time limits. The third and, for me, the key feature is that the recipe uses two ingredients that mixers are wary of and find tricky to use: FA Joy and FA Nonna's Cake. A common criticism of mixers is when they use flop-proof ingredients and create 'safe' recipes. Simply Cannoli cannot be accused of that.
> 
> The beauty of the recipe is that it uses common ingredients. Many mixers will have bought Joy and Nonna's Cake, mainly due to rave reviews by HIC, before finding out that these flavours aren't quite as brilliant and versatile as they may have hoped. If you have Joy and Nonna's Cake lying around and have been less than impressed with them standalone, or can't find recipes that use them, Simply Cannoli is a godsend that will transform those unused flavours into a deliciously creamy and tasty ADV.
> 
> Simply Cannoli is also a very economical recipe at just 8.15% total flavouring. It containers no sweeteners and achieves a surprisingly full and delicious flavour without any trickery or heavy coil-gunking. So it encompasses just about every characteristic that I want from a DIY recipe.


Great write up @RichJB ! This almost tempts me to try DIY again!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

RichJB said:


> It does darken a bit. Not as much as Funfetti but there is noticeable colour change.


Another one you must record for us - Funfetti!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Warlock

Nice one @RichJB I love Trancinate’s Simply Cannoli vape. I did do it a little differently because the INW Biscuit I have disagrees with me. I substituted with FW Biscotti and it is still good. Also I steep it for 20 days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB

Interesting sub @Warlock and glad to hear it works. Usually folks sub Inw Biscuit with JF Biscuit, have you tried that one? From HashSlingingSlashur's notes at Reddit:



> *Flavor description* Sweet, buttery, crunchy cookie. Dense mouthfeel and very nicely balanced between the sweet and savory aspects. On the exhale there’s a nice of bit vanilla peeking through. Tastes like a less dry, and overall tastier version of INW biscuit.
> 
> *Off-flavors*: Nada, Zip, Zilch
> 
> *Throat hit*: Smooth, very smooth.
> 
> *Notes*: Works as a shake and vape, but I like it more after 2-3 days. Everything evens out and its just delicious. It’s kind of what I had hoped INW biscuit would be back when I first began mixing. I was put off by it though and avoided recipes that called for biscuit. INW biscuit is too dry for me and strange tasting especially after chain vaping. I am very thankful that JF answered my prayers on this one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Warlock

No I haven’t @RichJB but I will. I’m determined to get as far away from INW Biscuit as possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

After many tweaks, I am happy to share me Hertzoggie recipe. The various version on the forum never quite did it for me so I tackled each element and The Apricot Jam was tricky to nail, but I am happy with where it is now. Notes, etc here

EDIT - No local vendors stock INW Apricot any longer. Feel free to sub with CLY at the same %

Hertzoggies
INW Apricot 1.5%
FA Armenia (Apricot) 1.5%
FA Coconut 2%
FA Cookie 1%
FA Marshmallow 0.5%
FA Meringue 1.5%
Cap Sugar Cookie V1 3%

Steep 7 days minimum

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Rude Rudi said:


> After many tweaks, I am happy to share me Hertzoggie recipe. The various version on the forum never quite did it for me so I tackled each element and The Apricot Jam was tricky to nail, but I am happy with where it is now. Notes, etc here
> 
> Hertzoggies
> INW Apricot 1.5%
> FA Armenia (Apricot) 1.5%
> FA Coconut 2%
> FA Cookie 1%
> FA Marshmallow 0.5%
> FA Meringue 1.5%
> Cap Sugar Cookie 3%
> TFA Sweetener 0.5
> 
> Steep 7 days minimum


Great stuff! On my list, but I miss INW Apricot. Where did you get hold of it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Andre said:


> Great stuff! On my list, but I miss INW Apricot. Where did you get hold of it?



I got it from alldayvapes when they still sold concentrates...
You can sub with CLY at the same % if it helps...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB

TFA Apricot should work. ID10-T's notes on it from Reddit:



> TFA on the other hand, is quite assertive, though it also works as an enhancer to other fruits at a very low %. It tastes unmistakably like apricot and is sweet but also has a nice tartness to it. I think it also has kind of a sticky, jammy feel, like apricot jam.



Incidentally, Inw Apricot is on the list of reformulated Inw flavours. So even if vendors get it in now, it probably won't give the same result in Rudi's recipe. That's not to say that the new flavour won't work but just sayin'.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Rude Rudi said:


> After many tweaks, I am happy to share me Hertzoggie recipe. The various version on the forum never quite did it for me so I tackled each element and The Apricot Jam was tricky to nail, but I am happy with where it is now. Notes, etc here
> 
> EDIT - No local vendors stock INW Apricot any longer. Feel free to sub with CLY at the same %
> 
> Hertzoggies
> INW Apricot 1.5%
> FA Armenia (Apricot) 1.5%
> FA Coconut 2%
> FA Cookie 1%
> FA Marshmallow 0.5%
> FA Meringue 1.5%
> Cap Sugar Cookie 3%
> 
> Steep 7 days minimum


Presume Sugar Cookie V1? Please edit your post for the record. Have you tried it with TFA Apricot?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Andre said:


> Presume Sugar Cookie V1? Please edit your post for the record. Have you tried it with TFA Apricot?



Updated.
I have not tried it with TFA Apricot. Will get some in and give it a go...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Rude Rudi said:


> Updated.
> I have not tried it with TFA Apricot. Will get some in and give it a go...


Printed and joined my to-be-mixed file. Going to use TFA Apricot (thanks @RichJB). If I may be so bold, shall add 0.5% TFA Sour to accommodate my taste and maybe add a bit of contrast/tartness. Shall report in due course.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Thanks to everyone for the support on the humble recipe I posted yesterday... 
I have had an overwhelming response to the Hertzoggies recipe on ATF, it trended very soon and is currently on the "POPULAR RECIPES 24H" thread. Please spread the word in order for more local mixers to shine on the world stage. This make 2 weeks of South African recipes trending on ATF, following a stunning Pear and Caramel recipe by another SA mixer.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Tanja

Rude Rudi said:


> Thanks to everyone for the support on the humble recipe I posted yesterday...
> I have had an overwhelming response to the Hertzoggies recipe on ATF, it trended very soon and is currently on the "POPULAR RECIPES 24H" thread. Please spread the word in order for more local mixers to shine on the world stage. This make 2 weeks of South African recipes trending on ATF, following a stunning Pear and Caramel recipe by another SA mixer.


I saw that! Well done! I'm gonna have to try that! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1

Rude Rudi said:


> Thanks to everyone for the support on the humble recipe I posted yesterday...
> I have had an overwhelming response to the Hertzoggies recipe on ATF, it trended very soon and is currently on the "POPULAR RECIPES 24H" thread. Please spread the word in order for more local mixers to shine on the world stage. This make 2 weeks of South African recipes trending on ATF, following a stunning Pear and Caramel recipe by another SA mixer.



Nice one! SA representing.
My "French Fellow" is also currently trending in the 24h charts:

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/27262#french_fellow_remixmonth_by_ns_10

My BFB remix has also been getting some love:

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/20945#b_f_c_remixmonth_by_ns_10

Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre

Caveman said:


> I've been vaping on this for about 3 months now. One of my current favorite biscuit juices.
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/526833
> 
> Queen's Cookie Jar
> 
> 
> Biscuit (INAWERA) 1%
> 
> 
> Pear (FA) 1%
> 
> 
> Strawberry Shisha (INAWERA) 2.5%
> 
> 
> Sugar Cookie V1(CAP) 3.5%
> 
> Simple and delicious.
> I mix it with JF Biscuit instead of INW, but that's just personal preference.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Enjoying this one @Caveman. Nice balance between the biscuit and the strawberry, not overflavoured and not too sweet. Good ADV material. Someone said "nutty" about JF Biscuit, which had me go with INW Biscuit as my taste buds are finicky with nutties. Thanks for sharing the recipe and your impressions.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja

Rude Rudi said:


> Thanks to everyone for the support on the humble recipe I posted yesterday...
> I have had an overwhelming response to the Hertzoggies recipe on ATF, it trended very soon and is currently on the "POPULAR RECIPES 24H" thread. Please spread the word in order for more local mixers to shine on the world stage. This make 2 weeks of South African recipes trending on ATF, following a stunning Pear and Caramel recipe by another SA mixer.


Tried ordering for this today but can't get hold of INW apricot... any idea where i can get some locally? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Tanja said:


> Tried ordering for this today but can't get hold of INW apricot... any idea where i can get some locally?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Not available locally atm. I used TFA Apricot. In my steeping cupboard. I shall put in a request in the relevant who has stock thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja

Andre said:


> Not available locally atm. I used TFA Apricot. In my steeping cupboard. I shall put in a request in the relevant who has stock thread.


Just my luck! Thanks @Andre

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

Be aware as well that Apricot is one of the flavours that Inw will be reformulating. So future batches may not be the same as the original. They may not be worse either. I have heard from someone who has tried the new Pina Colada that it's actually better. But the Milk Choc is definitely not as good. So you pays yer money and you takes yer chances.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Vino1718

Tanja said:


> Just my luck! Thanks @Andre
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Where are you based? I got bout 50ml INW Apricot. Willing to trade 10ml for some FA Apricot  

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja

Vino1718 said:


> Where are you based? I got bout 50ml INW Apricot. Willing to trade 10ml for some FA Apricot
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


 Now that would be fantastic! But as my luck have it... I do not have any of that either... I ended up not ordering any of the other concentrates needed for that  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vino1718

Tanja said:


> Now that would be fantastic! But as my luck have it... I do not have any of that either... I ended up not ordering any of the other concentrates needed for that
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


No worries. I must try get(trade if possible) the FA Apricot but dont want to buy a 10ml and then i end up not using it. Also my stash keeps growing and half of the concentrates i dont see myself using that much. Would rather trade to try out new ones. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max

Hi - Chelsea Bun Feedback 

@Andre @Rude Rudi @RichJB @Silver @KZOR

The Recipe :-
16 - CHLBun-v1 x 1
Bavarian Cream TFA - 2%
Cinn'm Danish Swirl CAP - 5%
Frosted Donut TFA - 1%
Horchata TFA - 0.15%
Pecan TFA - 2%
Vanilla Swirl TFA - 5%
70/30 - 3 Weeks
Opt - 1 drop per 15ml Horchata TFA

Original Recipe - http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/929669/Caramel Cinnamon Roll - but after few alterations - the above.

The Build :-
SM 22 - CHLBun-v1 - In Prog
RTA - Single Coil Build
Wire : Stainless St'l 316L
Type : Wire
Gauge : 24Ga
ID : 2.5mm
Wraps : 6
Spacing : 0.2mm
Leg Length : 4mm
Ohms : 0.27
Watts : 24 to 32
Cotton : Cotton Candy
eJuice : CHLBun-v1
eJuice Mix : 70/30
Nicotine : 0mg
Mixed : 16/04/2017
Tested : 24/06/2017

The Mod :-
The eVic VTwo 75W
Flavour - on the Mark - Steeping works

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RichJB

So I have found my ADV number 4 and, surprise surprise, it's a bakery! Joining Funfetti, Simply Cannoli and Sugar Cookies and Cream is... Fig Newton.

OK, so what the heck is Fig Newton? As ever, Wiki is our friend:



> Until the late 19th century, many physicians believed that most illnesses were related to digestion problems, and recommended a daily intake of biscuits and fruit. Fig rolls were the ideal solution to this advice. They were a locally produced and handmade product until a Philadelphia baker and fig lover, Charles Roser, invented and then patented a machine in 1891 which inserted fig paste into a thick pastry dough. Cambridgeport, Massachusetts–based Kennedy Biscuit Company purchased the Roser recipe and started mass production. The first Fig Newtons were baked at the F. A. Kennedy Steam Bakery in 1891. The product was named after the city of Newton, Massachusetts.
> 
> The Kennedy Biscuit Company had recently become associated with the New York Biscuit Company, and the two merged to form Nabisco—after which, the fig rolls were trademarked as Fig Newtons.



It'll probably ring a lot more bells if I show a pic of the figgy treat:




Yeah, that's what I'm talkin' about. Those who have had these biscuits know that they are sweet and syrupy, with both the pastry and the filling being deliciously soft and chewy. The recipe is my first ADV that isn't by an acclaimed mixer (well, not that I know of). It's not even on ATF and was developed instead by chalatsos on ELR. Recipe here.

So how did chalatsos go about translating the fig pastry into vape form? It's a simple recipe and therein lies its effectiveness:

Inw Biscuit 1.5%
TFA Brown Sugar 1%
FW Yellow Cake 2.75%
FA Fig Fresh 2.5%

The Biscuit and Yellow Cake form the delicious sugary, buttery pastry, the Brown Sugar adds that brown/baked sweetness and the Fig is the filling. FA Fig is one of my favourite 'niche' flavours. ConcreteRiver gives some astoundingly acute notes on Reddit:



> This is interesting. Sort of a non-descript, juicy, fruit flavor. I get mostly yellow peach and passionfruit, with some juicier pear notes. Really hard to pin down and it changes a bit everytime I pick it up. Strong natural sweetness and moderate density.
> 
> Inhale is very sweet and a bit dark. Tastes a lot like the syrup in canned pears. Warm with some harshness, hard to take really deep lung hits. Exhale starts with a warm and dense juicy yellow canned peach flavor. Some high perfumey green notes, not really defined enough for a peel. More of a indistinct harshness. Back half ends up tasting quite a bit like a Passionfruit syrup, as some bright red fruit notes creep in. Still sweet bordering on syrupy. Clean finish, even that pronounced sweetness fades out pretty quickly.



And then adds, interestingly:



> Harder to recommend for bakeries, that juicy note is going to be distracting if you want to keep defined edges and layers in your flavor. I don't think it'll taste bad per se, but it's going to be like pouring a fruit syrup straight on top of you nice fluffy or crispy pastry.



I don't claim to have anywhere near the palate that CR does but, in this recipe, it works brilliantly for me. Fig Newtons are moist so the syrupy nature of FA Fig Fresh fits for me. The vapour is sweet and decadent but not cloyingly so. It is right up my alley. It's not as "bright and cheery" sweet as Funfetti, more of a dark treacly sweetness.

Mine was made on 5 Jan so I'm enjoying it now after nearly a seven month steep (you know me...) but it is sooooo good. It might be a tad too sweet for many but this will be permanently in my rotation from now on. Plus it uses Fig and there aren't too many recipes for that. If you bought FA Fig Fresh because of FOMO and aren't sure what to do with it, mix up some of this. It's a banger of note.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Huffapuff

RichJB said:


> So I have found my ADV number 4 and, surprise surprise, it's a bakery! Joining Funfetti, Simply Cannoli and Sugar Cookies and Cream is... Fig Newton.
> 
> OK, so what the heck is Fig Newton? As ever, Wiki is our friend:
> 
> 
> 
> It'll probably ring a lot more bells if I show a pic of the figgy treat:
> 
> View attachment 99560
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's what I'm talkin' about. Those who have had these biscuits know that they are sweet and syrupy, with both the pastry and the filling being deliciously soft and chewy. The recipe is my first ADV that isn't by an acclaimed mixer (well, not that I know of). It's not even on ATF and was developed instead by chalatsos on ELR. Recipe here.
> 
> So how did chalatsos go about translating the fig pastry into vape form? It's a simple recipe and therein lies its effectiveness:
> 
> Inw Biscuit 1.5%
> TFA Brown Sugar 1%
> FW Yellow Cake 2.75%
> FA Fig Fresh 2.5%
> 
> The Biscuit and Yellow Cake form the delicious sugary, buttery pastry, the Brown Sugar adds that brown/baked sweetness and the Fig is the filling. FA Fig is one of my favourite 'niche' flavours. ConcreteRiver gives some astoundingly acute notes on Reddit:
> 
> 
> 
> And then adds, interestingly:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't claim to have anywhere near the palate that CR does but, in this recipe, it works brilliantly for me. Fig Newtons are moist so the syrupy nature of FA Fig Fresh fits for me. The vapour is sweet and decadent but not cloyingly so. It is right up my alley. It's not as "bright and cheery" sweet as Funfetti, more of a dark treacly sweetness.
> 
> Mine was made on 5 Jan so I'm enjoying it now after nearly a seven month steep (you know me...) but it is sooooo good. It might be a tad too sweet for many but this will be permanently in my rotation from now on. Plus it uses Fig and there aren't too many recipes for that. If you bought FA Fig Fresh because of FOMO and aren't sure what to do with it, mix up some of this. It's a banger of note.



Thanks for sharing - I need a new use for my fig

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

RichJB said:


> So I have found my ADV number 4 and, surprise surprise, it's a bakery! Joining Funfetti, Simply Cannoli and Sugar Cookies and Cream is... Fig Newton.



Brilliant, thanks @RichJB!! I'm DEFINITELY mixing this baby up tonight. As per other comments, I desperately needed another use for me fig!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

RichJB said:


> So I have found my ADV number 4 and, surprise surprise, it's a bakery! Joining Funfetti, Simply Cannoli and Sugar Cookies and Cream is... Fig Newton.
> 
> OK, so what the heck is Fig Newton? As ever, Wiki is our friend:
> 
> 
> 
> It'll probably ring a lot more bells if I show a pic of the figgy treat:
> 
> View attachment 99560
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's what I'm talkin' about. Those who have had these biscuits know that they are sweet and syrupy, with both the pastry and the filling being deliciously soft and chewy. The recipe is my first ADV that isn't by an acclaimed mixer (well, not that I know of). It's not even on ATF and was developed instead by chalatsos on ELR. Recipe here.
> 
> So how did chalatsos go about translating the fig pastry into vape form? It's a simple recipe and therein lies its effectiveness:
> 
> Inw Biscuit 1.5%
> TFA Brown Sugar 1%
> FW Yellow Cake 2.75%
> FA Fig Fresh 2.5%
> 
> The Biscuit and Yellow Cake form the delicious sugary, buttery pastry, the Brown Sugar adds that brown/baked sweetness and the Fig is the filling. FA Fig is one of my favourite 'niche' flavours. ConcreteRiver gives some astoundingly acute notes on Reddit:
> 
> 
> 
> And then adds, interestingly:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't claim to have anywhere near the palate that CR does but, in this recipe, it works brilliantly for me. Fig Newtons are moist so the syrupy nature of FA Fig Fresh fits for me. The vapour is sweet and decadent but not cloyingly so. It is right up my alley. It's not as "bright and cheery" sweet as Funfetti, more of a dark treacly sweetness.
> 
> Mine was made on 5 Jan so I'm enjoying it now after nearly a seven month steep (you know me...) but it is sooooo good. It might be a tad too sweet for many but this will be permanently in my rotation from now on. Plus it uses Fig and there aren't too many recipes for that. If you bought FA Fig Fresh because of FOMO and aren't sure what to do with it, mix up some of this. It's a banger of note.


Seven months! You are a prime candidate for Black Phillip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

Haha, yes I'll make that, thanks @Andre! It's not that I have interminable patience to let a juice lie. It's that I'm so far ahead of the curve. That's why I've temporarily stopped mixing. It's to get my mixing->consumption cycle back down to around a month-long steep, from the current six months+.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

*Duck Sauce Cookies*

A deliciously delicious orange glazed cookie for the cookie lovers who crave a little departure from the plethora of stock standard cookies out 'there'... 
This is a wonderfully rich orange glaze, generously spooned over a hot, oven baked cookie.

The Duck Sauce 
INW Shisha Orange has a fabulous sweet Valencia orange syrup profile and gets the nice bittery rind from the goodness of FW Blood orange, forming the base of this thick orange marmalade-type sauce. 
INW Marzipan provides the cushion for the glaze with it's unique and natural (bitter) almond profile counterbalanced by the morish sweetness typically found in Marzipan.
LA CCI provides just the right amount tartness and stickyness to bring all the elements together to form a well balanced orange sauce.

The cookie
I went for a tried and tested classic combo - CAP sugar cookie and INW Biscuit - the undisputed Kings of cookies. Period. This is the bed to receive lashings of warm duck sauce and does not detract from the star of the show.

The meringue acts as a bit of a springboard for the glaze and adds a touch of sweetness to the cookie - playing on both sides of the fence in this recipe.

Mix her up and dip her in your tea - you'll be back for more!

Recipe here

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Rude Rudi said:


> *Duck Sauce Cookies*
> 
> A deliciously delicious orange glazed cookie for the cookie lovers who crave a little departure from the plethora of stock standard cookies out 'there'...
> This is a wonderfully rich orange glaze, generously spooned over a hot, oven baked cookie.
> 
> The Duck Sauce
> INW Shisha Orange has a fabulous sweet Valencia orange syrup profile and gets the nice bittery rind from the goodness of FW Blood orange, forming the base of this thick orange marmalade-type sauce.
> INW Marzipan provides the cushion for the glaze with it's unique and natural (bitter) almond profile counterbalanced by the morish sweetness typically found in Marzipan.
> LA CCI provides just the right amount tartness and stickyness to bring all the elements together to form a well balanced orange sauce.
> 
> The cookie
> I went for a tried and tested classic combo - CAP sugar cookie and INW Biscuit - the undisputed Kings of cookies. Period. This is the bed to receive lashings of warm duck sauce and does not detract from the star of the show.
> 
> The meringue acts as a bit of a springboard for the glaze and adds a touch of sweetness to the cookie - playing on both sides of the fence in this recipe.
> 
> Mix her up and dip her in your tea - you'll be back for more!
> 
> Recipe here


INW Orange Shisha is the bomb. Now available at Valley Vapour. 
Awesome description @Rude Rudi - makes me wanna mix it pronto.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Glytch

rogue zombie said:


> I haven't been venturing into too many new recipes, I am trying to trim my recipe book/ concentrate collection.
> 
> I did however find this, and since I had all the ingredients, I gave it a go. This will probably remain as my go-to donut recipe as I like that its simple, it does not use FA Joy (which I now hate), and its yummy.
> 
> View attachment 73238
> 
> 
> Aftermath clone by DUNKNDRIP
> 
> PG/VG-ratio: 20/80
> 
> TFA Berry Crunch 1%
> TFA Blueberry Extra 6%
> CAP Glazed Doughnut 3.5
> TFA Sweetener (which is Sucralose) 2%
> FW Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 3%
> 
> _Flavor Profile: A Creamy Glazed Donut filled with juicy blueberry bites served with a side of vanilla bean ice cream and finished off with a touch of crunch berries_
> 
> I love this donut. Though the recipe is simple, there is enough complexity for those that seek a complex juice. I also cannot confirm if it is an accurate clone as I have not had the real thing.
> 
> To me it tastes like a yummy cake/donut... thing. You get the nice Blueberry Bakery, and the Berry Crunch adds a nice texture. Its easy going, balanced etc. but again, like the Po-Po recipe, I sometimes think I taste actual 'Do-Nut', and other times not. But again, it is always delicious.
> 
> I personally don't always need a recipe to be a spot on ringer for what it is trying to be, I just need it to taste good - and that it does.



Thanks for the recipe. Mixed this up for the first time shortly after you posted it and the sweetness was overwhelming although the general blueberry doughnut idea was fantastic. Made some modifications and it's now a perfect ADV for me which has been in my rotation for months now. Here is Aftermath v2:

TFA Blueberry Extra - 4%
TFA VBIC - 4%
TFA Berry Cereal - 2.5%
CAP Glazed Doughnut - 1.5%
TFA Sweetener - 0.5%

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vaperscloudforum

Rude Rudi said:


> *Duck Sauce Cookies*
> 
> A deliciously delicious orange glazed cookie for the cookie lovers who crave a little departure from the plethora of stock standard cookies out 'there'...
> This is a wonderfully rich orange glaze, generously spooned over a hot, oven baked cookie.
> 
> The Duck Sauce
> INW Shisha Orange has a fabulous sweet Valencia orange syrup profile and gets the nice bittery rind from the goodness of FW Blood orange, forming the base of this thick orange marmalade-type sauce.
> INW Marzipan provides the cushion for the glaze with it's unique and natural (bitter) almond profile counterbalanced by the morish sweetness typically found in Marzipan.
> LA CCI provides just the right amount tartness and stickyness to bring all the elements together to form a well balanced orange sauce.
> 
> The cookie
> I went for a tried and tested classic combo - CAP sugar cookie and INW Biscuit - the undisputed Kings of cookies. Period. This is the bed to receive lashings of warm duck sauce and does not detract from the star of the show.
> 
> The meringue acts as a bit of a springboard for the glaze and adds a touch of sweetness to the cookie - playing on both sides of the fence in this recipe.
> 
> Mix her up and dip her in your tea - you'll be back for more!
> 
> Recipe here



Thanks for the awesome description and recipe! Wow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv

Andre said:


> Seven months! You are a prime candidate for Black Phillip.



I'll mix this up. I have enough juice to last me until next year sometime steeping away. 
I've got HIC's Tiramisu with Nonna and P-RY4 hitting 9 months (vaped a lot of it, but still have a lot left).

My mixing system is quite different to most. I'll find a great recipe with lots of rave reviews, work out how much I can make with getting no more than 1 10ml bottle of each concentrate and mix up as much as I can. If it's a recipe I'm mixing again that gets better the more it steeps, I'll work the numbers and see if ordering 20ml of one or two concentrates lets me make more. 
This system also helps with swapping mixes with friends. 

So I'll make 500ml and stash it away until new years 

What did you do for Holy Vanilla (DIYFS) @Andre?


----------



## Andre

spiv said:


> I'll mix this up. I have enough juice to last me until next year sometime steeping away.
> I've got HIC's Tiramisu with Nonna and P-RY4 hitting 9 months (vaped a lot of it, but still have a lot left).
> 
> My mixing system is quite different to most. I'll find a great recipe with lots of rave reviews, work out how much I can make with getting no more than 1 10ml bottle of each concentrate and mix up as much as I can. If it's a recipe I'm mixing again that gets better the more it steeps, I'll work the numbers and see if ordering 20ml of one or two concentrates lets me make more.
> This system also helps with swapping mixes with friends.
> 
> So I'll make 500ml and stash it away until new years
> 
> What did you do for Holy Vanilla (DIYFS) @Andre?


TFA Vanilla Bourbon is close enough from what I have researched.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Glytch

spiv said:


> I'll mix this up. I have enough juice to last me until next year sometime steeping away.
> I've got HIC's Tiramisu with Nonna and P-RY4 hitting 9 months (vaped a lot of it, but still have a lot left).
> 
> My mixing system is quite different to most. I'll find a great recipe with lots of rave reviews, work out how much I can make with getting no more than 1 10ml bottle of each concentrate and mix up as much as I can. If it's a recipe I'm mixing again that gets better the more it steeps, I'll work the numbers and see if ordering 20ml of one or two concentrates lets me make more.
> This system also helps with swapping mixes with friends.
> 
> So I'll make 500ml and stash it away until new years
> 
> What did you do for Holy Vanilla (DIYFS) @Andre?



I used the same principle in the beginning as a cost saving mechanism. Works really well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Glytch said:


> Thanks for the recipe. Mixed this up for the first time shortly after you posted it and the sweetness was overwhelming although the general blueberry doughnut idea was fantastic. Made some modifications and it's now a perfect ADV for me which has been in my rotation for months now. Here is Aftermath v2:
> 
> TFA Blueberry Extra - 4%
> TFA VBIC - 4%
> TFA Berry Cereal - 2.5%
> CAP Glazed Doughnut - 1.5%
> TFA Sweetener - 0.5%



Thank you very much. I will try your version then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv

Andre said:


> TFA Vanilla Bourbon is close enough from what I have researched.



I also read INW Vanilla Shisha is pretty close as well.
Will do some more research

Edit: This is the post by @RichJB that mentioned INW Vanilla Shisha: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/what-did-you-mix-today.t34999/page-20#post-562417


----------



## Andre

spiv said:


> I also read INW Vanilla Shisha is pretty close as well.
> Will do some more research
> 
> Edit: This is the post by @RichJB that mentioned INW Vanilla Shisha: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/what-did-you-mix-today.t34999/page-20#post-562417


Yeah, I saw that, but for me INW is too much cream in an already "creamy" mix. To my mind it needs that darker vanilla. Think it was Coop34 who said TFA Vanilla Bourbon is the best substitute for Holy Vanilla.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gonzilla

Andre said:


> Yeah, I saw that, but for me INW is too much cream in an already "creamy" mix. To my mind it needs that darker vanilla. Think it was Coop34 who said TFA Vanilla Bourbon is the best substitute for Holy Vanilla.



Think it was Digital Manipulation who was saying the other day that he was trying to nail down Holy Vanilla. He was pretty sure it was TFA Vanilla Bourbon with LA CCI and a third vanilla that he hadn't nailed down yet.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

*Grandma's Hertzoggies




*​
This one goes way back. To August 2015 when I first tasted World Wonder's version of Hertzoggies, called Table Mountain. Loved it and reviewed it here at the time. When I started DIYing at the beginning of last year, this and 5Pawns Bowden's Mate I was determined to remix. Bowden's Mate I eventually got to my satisfaction (Andre's Mate), but the Hertzoggies eluded my grasp. I learnt a lot from @Ezekiel's version and, more recently, @Rude Rudi's recipe. The latter inspired me to give it a go again. And at last I have an interpretation I feel can be published.

Vaping, in identical setups, Table Mountain and Grandma's next to each other as we speak. The smell is the same, the colour similar and the taste close. Grandma's is a touch lighter with the jam a bit fruitier.

The cookie base is CAP Sugar Cookie V1 with INW Biscuit and a touch of TFA Butter to make it more authentic and give a fuller mouth feel.
My Apricot needed the sweeter base of TFA Strawberry Ripe with the Apricot represented by INW Apricot, FA Apricot and made a bit juicier by TFA Nectarine.
To make the fruit into a jam required not only the sweet of TFA Strawberry Ripe, but also some FA Vienna Cream, assisted by TFA Bavarian Cream and TFA Coconut Candy. These three also form the volume of the meringue feeling.
FA Coconut for that fresh Coconut taste, baked in and sweetened by TFA Coconut Candy.
No Hertzoggie is complete without the tart of the jam contrasting with the sweet of the the other ingredients. TFA Sour helps a lot in this regard.

Mine steeped for almost a month, but 14 days sounds about right for the ingredients. Give it a bit of air when opening the first time.

*Grandma's Hertzoggies*
CAP Sugar Cookie V1 3.0 %
FA Coconut 2.0 %
TFA Strawberry Ripe 2.0 %
INW Apricot 1.5 %
FA Apricot 1.5 %
TFA Nectarine 1.0 %
TFA Bavarian Cream 1.0 %
FA Vienna Cream 1.0 %
INW Biscuit 1.0 %
TFA Coconut Candy 1.0 %
TFA Butter 0.5 %
TFA Sour 0.5 %

Total flavour: 16.0 %

INW Apricot now available at Valley Vapour.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## SAVaper

Andre said:


> *Grandma's Hertzoggies
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> This one goes way back. To August 2015 when I first tasted World Wonder's version of Hertzoggies, called Table Mountain. Loved it and reviewed it here at the time. When I started DIYing at the beginning of last year, this and 5Pawns Bowden's Mate I was determined to remix. Bowden's Mate I eventually got to my satisfaction (Andre's Mate), but the Hertzoggies eluded my grasp. I learnt a lot from @Ezekiel's version and, more recently, @Rude Rudi's recipe. The latter inspired me to give it a go again. And at last I have an interpretation I feel can be published.
> 
> Vaping, in identical setups, Table Mountain and Grandma's next to each other as we speak. The smell is the same, the colour similar and the taste close. Grandma's is a touch lighter with the jam a bit fruitier.
> 
> The cookie base is CAP Sugar Cookie V1 with INW Biscuit and a touch of TFA Butter to make it more authentic and give a fuller mouth feel.
> My Apricot needed the sweeter base of TFA Strawberry Ripe with the Apricot represented by INW Apricot, FA Apricot and made a bit juicier by TFA Nectarine.
> To make the fruit into a jam required not only the sweet of TFA Strawberry Ripe, but also some FA Vienna Cream, assisted by TFA Bavarian Cream and TFA Coconut Candy. These three also form the volume of the meringue feeling.
> FA Coconut for that fresh Coconut taste, baked in and sweetened by TFA Coconut Candy.
> No Hertzoggie is complete without the tart of the jam contrasting with the sweet of the the other ingredients. TFA Sour helps a lot in this regard.
> 
> *Grandma's Hertzoggies*
> CAP Sugar Cookie V1 3.0 %
> FA Coconut 2.0 %
> TFA Strawberry Ripe 2.0 %
> INW Apricot 1.5 %
> FA Apricot 1.5 %
> TFA Nectarine 1.0 %
> TFA Bavarian Cream 1.0 %
> FA Vienna Cream 1.0 %
> INW Biscuit 1.0 %
> TFA Coconut Candy 1.0 %
> TFA Butter 0.5 %
> TFA Sour 0.5 %
> 
> Total flavour: 16.0 %
> 
> INW Apricot now available at Valley Vapour.



Sounds really great. Must try this one. Thanks

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Andre said:


> *Grandma's Hertzoggies*​





This looks wonderful @Andre!! I know the pain of this recipe development and love what you did to try and balance the intricacies (challenges) found in this multi-layered recipe.

I will give it a go and provide feedback. I assume a 10 to 14 day steep?

Nice one!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Rude Rudi said:


> This looks wonderful @Andre!! I know the pain of this recipe development and love what you did to try and balance the intricacies (challenges) found in this multi-layered recipe.
> 
> I will give it a go and provide feedback. I assume a 10 to 14 day steep?
> 
> Nice one!!


Thanks @Rude Rudi. Mine steeped for almost a month, but 14 days sounds about right.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Patrick

Andre said:


> *Grandma's Hertzoggies
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> This one goes way back. To August 2015 when I first tasted World Wonder's version of Hertzoggies, called Table Mountain. Loved it and reviewed it here at the time. When I started DIYing at the beginning of last year, this and 5Pawns Bowden's Mate I was determined to remix. Bowden's Mate I eventually got to my satisfaction (Andre's Mate), but the Hertzoggies eluded my grasp. I learnt a lot from @Ezekiel's version and, more recently, @Rude Rudi's recipe. The latter inspired me to give it a go again. And at last I have an interpretation I feel can be published.
> 
> Vaping, in identical setups, Table Mountain and Grandma's next to each other as we speak. The smell is the same, the colour similar and the taste close. Grandma's is a touch lighter with the jam a bit fruitier.
> 
> The cookie base is CAP Sugar Cookie V1 with INW Biscuit and a touch of TFA Butter to make it more authentic and give a fuller mouth feel.
> My Apricot needed the sweeter base of TFA Strawberry Ripe with the Apricot represented by INW Apricot, FA Apricot and made a bit juicier by TFA Nectarine.
> To make the fruit into a jam required not only the sweet of TFA Strawberry Ripe, but also some FA Vienna Cream, assisted by TFA Bavarian Cream and TFA Coconut Candy. These three also form the volume of the meringue feeling.
> FA Coconut for that fresh Coconut taste, baked in and sweetened by TFA Coconut Candy.
> No Hertzoggie is complete without the tart of the jam contrasting with the sweet of the the other ingredients. TFA Sour helps a lot in this regard.
> 
> Mine steeped for almost a month, but 14 days sounds about right for the ingredients. Give it a bit of air when opening the first time.
> 
> *Grandma's Hertzoggies*
> CAP Sugar Cookie V1 3.0 %
> FA Coconut 2.0 %
> TFA Strawberry Ripe 2.0 %
> INW Apricot 1.5 %
> FA Apricot 1.5 %
> TFA Nectarine 1.0 %
> TFA Bavarian Cream 1.0 %
> FA Vienna Cream 1.0 %
> INW Biscuit 1.0 %
> TFA Coconut Candy 1.0 %
> TFA Butter 0.5 %
> TFA Sour 0.5 %
> 
> Total flavour: 16.0 %
> 
> INW Apricot now available at Valley Vapour.



Damn @Andre that looks good. I'm missing a few concentrates but will mix and revert. It's the apricot and coconut that has me in a partial drool.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93

Hey Vapers and Mixers

So here is my creation for the DIY Comp at Vapecon2107

Enjoy

*Vape - Sum - S'mores*

*Target PG/VG Ratio : 70VG / 30PG*

*Flavour Name - INW Biscuit 1.5%
Flavour Name - FW Hazelnut 3%
Flavour Name - INW Milk Chocolate 2%
Flavour Name - CAP Sugar Cookie V1 4%
Flavour Name - TFA Toasted Marshmallow 3%*
*Flavour Name - CAP Vanilla Custard V1 2%
Flavour Name - INW Vanilla Shisha 1%

A twin set of rich and creamy bakery cookies, smothered in a nutty chocolate dip, sandwiched over a fire toasted marshmallow centre.




*

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Sheryl

Andre said:


> *Simply Rollin'*
> 
> 
> I have been vaping this one for the past week. Loving it. Really fresh tasting. No "plastic" notes from the LA Cream Cheese Icing. CAP Yellow Cake is more like a white cake and no off-putting flavours like some find with FW Yellow Cake.
> 
> Found the recipe here. The creator, coop34, has become quite renowned for his simple recipes. His description is spot on: "Can a Cinnamon Roll juice taste complex with only 3 flavors, and total flavoring less than 7%? I say yes! I enjoy this as is (and normally I don't do cinnamon), plus it's also a great jumping off point for those who think a Cinnamon Roll needs more. Try it as is first, there is a serious "sweet lips" thing going on between the icing and the cinnamon.".
> 
> Steep: Best from one week on.
> 
> *SIMPLY ROLLIN'*
> CAP Yellow Cake 4.0 %
> LA Cream Cheese Icing 2.0 %
> FLV Rich Cinnamon 0.3 %
> 
> Total flavour: 6.3 %


Tried it, and I'm not impressed. Even with just 0.3% cinnamon, it still overpowers the cream cheese icing, and this juice burns the coil. Or so I assume, because I can vape anything else without getting the burnt taste, but as soon as I vape this. It's buggered. I was also way too enthusiastic about it, so made 6 bottles  To me, it tastes more like Cinnamon bubble gum, that strong flav and nothing else.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Sheryl said:


> Tried it, and I'm not impressed. Even with just 0.3% cinnamon, it still overpowers the cream cheese icing, and this juice burns the coil. Or so I assume, because I can vape anything else without getting the burnt taste, but as soon as I vape this. It's buggered. I was also way too enthusiastic about it, so made 6 bottles  To me, it tastes more like Cinnamon bubble gum, that strong flav and nothing else.



I also can't handle FLV Rich Cinnamon. Also always tastes burnt to me.

I would go with FA Cinnamon Ceylon rather

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Sheryl said:


> Tried it, and I'm not impressed. Even with just 0.3% cinnamon, it still overpowers the cream cheese icing, and this juice burns the coil. Or so I assume, because I can vape anything else without getting the burnt taste, but as soon as I vape this. It's buggered. I was also way too enthusiastic about it, so made 6 bottles  To me, it tastes more like Cinnamon bubble gum, that strong flav and nothing else.


Ah, as @rogue zombie says, you are one of the few who are overly sensitive to FLV Rich Cinnamon. Very unfortunate. I do not think it burns the coils, it just tastes burnt to your taste buds - unless you have added 3% in stead of 0.3%. Each DIYer probably has a concentrate, which everybody else loves, but just do not do it for them. You shall have to donate those bottles to a fellow vaper.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB

There are not one but two people who don't like Flv Rich Cinnamon? Dis nou 'n ding.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Ah, as @rogue zombie says, you are one of the few who are overly sensitive to FLV Rich Cinnamon. Very unfortunate. I do not think it burns the coils, it just tastes burnt to your taste buds - unless you have added 3% in stead of 0.3%. Each DIYer probably has a concentrate, which everybody else loves, but just do not do it for them. You shall have to donate those bottles to a fellow vaper.



I'm almost sure 0.00001% FLV Rich Cinnamon


Andre said:


> *Grandma's Hertzoggies
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> This one goes way back. To August 2015 when I first tasted World Wonder's version of Hertzoggies, called Table Mountain. Loved it and reviewed it here at the time. When I started DIYing at the beginning of last year, this and 5Pawns Bowden's Mate I was determined to remix. Bowden's Mate I eventually got to my satisfaction (Andre's Mate), but the Hertzoggies eluded my grasp. I learnt a lot from @Ezekiel's version and, more recently, @Rude Rudi's recipe. The latter inspired me to give it a go again. And at last I have an interpretation I feel can be published.
> 
> Vaping, in identical setups, Table Mountain and Grandma's next to each other as we speak. The smell is the same, the colour similar and the taste close. Grandma's is a touch lighter with the jam a bit fruitier.
> 
> The cookie base is CAP Sugar Cookie V1 with INW Biscuit and a touch of TFA Butter to make it more authentic and give a fuller mouth feel.
> My Apricot needed the sweeter base of TFA Strawberry Ripe with the Apricot represented by INW Apricot, FA Apricot and made a bit juicier by TFA Nectarine.
> To make the fruit into a jam required not only the sweet of TFA Strawberry Ripe, but also some FA Vienna Cream, assisted by TFA Bavarian Cream and TFA Coconut Candy. These three also form the volume of the meringue feeling.
> FA Coconut for that fresh Coconut taste, baked in and sweetened by TFA Coconut Candy.
> No Hertzoggie is complete without the tart of the jam contrasting with the sweet of the the other ingredients. TFA Sour helps a lot in this regard.
> 
> Mine steeped for almost a month, but 14 days sounds about right for the ingredients. Give it a bit of air when opening the first time.
> 
> *Grandma's Hertzoggies*
> CAP Sugar Cookie V1 3.0 %
> FA Coconut 2.0 %
> TFA Strawberry Ripe 2.0 %
> INW Apricot 1.5 %
> FA Apricot 1.5 %
> TFA Nectarine 1.0 %
> TFA Bavarian Cream 1.0 %
> FA Vienna Cream 1.0 %
> INW Biscuit 1.0 %
> TFA Coconut Candy 1.0 %
> TFA Butter 0.5 %
> TFA Sour 0.5 %
> 
> Total flavour: 16.0 %
> 
> INW Apricot now available at Valley Vapour.



I've never had an actual Hertzoggie. 
Anyone know where in JHB I can get one?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB

I imagine your best bet will be one of those home craft stores that sell koeksisters and suchlike. There was a highly rated one in Melville called Koljander, I'm not sure about the East.

Yes, Koljander has.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

RichJB said:


> I imagine your best bet will be one of those home craft stores that sell koeksisters and suchlike. There was a highly rated one in Melville called Koljander, I'm not sure about the East.
> 
> Yes, Koljander has.



In Meliville. Should've known those hipsters from the hipster land of JHB would have some 

I will have to make the trip.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Friep

Andre said:


> *Simply Rollin'*
> 
> 
> I have been vaping this one for the past week. Loving it. Really fresh tasting. No "plastic" notes from the LA Cream Cheese Icing. CAP Yellow Cake is more like a white cake and no off-putting flavours like some find with FW Yellow Cake.
> 
> Found the recipe here. The creator, coop34, has become quite renowned for his simple recipes. His description is spot on: "Can a Cinnamon Roll juice taste complex with only 3 flavors, and total flavoring less than 7%? I say yes! I enjoy this as is (and normally I don't do cinnamon), plus it's also a great jumping off point for those who think a Cinnamon Roll needs more. Try it as is first, there is a serious "sweet lips" thing going on between the icing and the cinnamon.".
> 
> Steep: Best from one week on.
> 
> *SIMPLY ROLLIN'*
> CAP Yellow Cake 4.0 %
> LA Cream Cheese Icing 2.0 %
> FLV Rich Cinnamon 0.3 %
> 
> Total flavour: 6.3 %



Now I want to try this but only have fa cinnamon Ceylon would you guys suggest subbing at 0.3% or at 0.5% wanted flv rich cinnamon but it was sold out by the time I placed my order.

Then on a side note on my list to mix is:
Cap cinnamon danish swirl v2 1%
Fw yellow cake 3%
Tfa ap 1%
Fa caramel 3%
Fa cinnamon Ceylon 0.5%
Cap vanilla custard v1 4%

Made this without the fa cinnamon Ceylon before still tweeking the recipe felt it needed a bit more cinnamon but it was really good. (1.5% cinnamon danish swirl was better but 2% is too much)will give feedback as soon as I mix the top one and also whant to ad some fa marzipan/flv frosting/ la cream cheese icing to the mix to see if I can get that icing right but havent played with those yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Friep said:


> Now I want to try this but only have fa cinnamon Ceylon would you guys suggest subbing at 0.3% or at 0.5% wanted flv rich cinnamon but it was sold out by the time I placed my order.
> 
> Then on a side note on my list to mix is:
> Cap cinnamon danish swirl v2 1%
> Fw yellow cake 3%
> Fa caramel 3%
> Fa cinnamon Ceylon 0.5%
> Cap vanilla custard v1 4%
> 
> Made this without the fa cinnamon Ceylon before still tweeking the recipe felt it needed a bit more cinnamon but it was really good. (1.5% cinnamon danish swirl was better but 2% is too much)will give feedback as soon as I mix the top one and also whant to ad some fa marzipan/flv frosting/ la cream cheese icing to the mix to see if I can get that icing right but havent played with those yet.



Ya FA Cinnamon is not as strong, so I would go 0.5.

Your recipe looks great, but the LA Cream Cheese and a bit of FA Meringue will give it that 'icing sugar', if you want a Chelsea bun.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep

rogue zombie said:


> Ya FA Cinnamon is not as strong, so I would go 0.5.
> 
> Your recipe looks great, but the LA Cream Cheese and a bit of FA Meringue will give it that 'icing sugar', if you want a Chelsea bun.



Chelsea bun exactly what I was going for with that one received la cream cheese icing and fa marzipan in the week any suggestions on % for the two

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Friep said:


> Chelsea bun exactly what I was going for with that one received la cream cheese icing and fa marzipan in the week any suggestions on % for the two



I haven't used Marzipan, but LA Cream Cheese at 2% should work.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> *Grandma's Hertzoggies
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> This one goes way back. To August 2015 when I first tasted World Wonder's version of Hertzoggies, called Table Mountain. Loved it and reviewed it here at the time. When I started DIYing at the beginning of last year, this and 5Pawns Bowden's Mate I was determined to remix. Bowden's Mate I eventually got to my satisfaction (Andre's Mate), but the Hertzoggies eluded my grasp. I learnt a lot from @Ezekiel's version and, more recently, @Rude Rudi's recipe. The latter inspired me to give it a go again. And at last I have an interpretation I feel can be published.
> 
> Vaping, in identical setups, Table Mountain and Grandma's next to each other as we speak. The smell is the same, the colour similar and the taste close. Grandma's is a touch lighter with the jam a bit fruitier.
> 
> The cookie base is CAP Sugar Cookie V1 with INW Biscuit and a touch of TFA Butter to make it more authentic and give a fuller mouth feel.
> My Apricot needed the sweeter base of TFA Strawberry Ripe with the Apricot represented by INW Apricot, FA Apricot and made a bit juicier by TFA Nectarine.
> To make the fruit into a jam required not only the sweet of TFA Strawberry Ripe, but also some FA Vienna Cream, assisted by TFA Bavarian Cream and TFA Coconut Candy. These three also form the volume of the meringue feeling.
> FA Coconut for that fresh Coconut taste, baked in and sweetened by TFA Coconut Candy.
> No Hertzoggie is complete without the tart of the jam contrasting with the sweet of the the other ingredients. TFA Sour helps a lot in this regard.
> 
> Mine steeped for almost a month, but 14 days sounds about right for the ingredients. Give it a bit of air when opening the first time.
> 
> *Grandma's Hertzoggies*
> CAP Sugar Cookie V1 3.0 %
> FA Coconut 2.0 %
> TFA Strawberry Ripe 2.0 %
> INW Apricot 1.5 %
> FA Apricot 1.5 %
> TFA Nectarine 1.0 %
> TFA Bavarian Cream 1.0 %
> FA Vienna Cream 1.0 %
> INW Biscuit 1.0 %
> TFA Coconut Candy 1.0 %
> TFA Butter 0.5 %
> TFA Sour 0.5 %
> 
> Total flavour: 16.0 %
> 
> INW Apricot now available at Valley Vapour.



Oh my word, @Andre - this looks amazing
I also like the World Wonders Table Mountain
Great work on this - congrats!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

RichJB said:


> It's been linked and talked about in other threads and a lot of people are mixing it but I didn't find it indexed in either the Bakery or Dessert threads. I think it deserves an index for posterity and for new DIYers coming into the scene. Seeing as I am the most vocal shill for it, I will do the honours. Allow me to introduce...
> *drumroll*
> ... tranceinate's Simply Cannoli. First, some background on the profile courtesy of Wikipedia:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 97044
> 
> 
> Some background about the recipe's development: Simply Cannoli emerged from the Cannoli round of Enyawreklaw's first DIYorDie World Mixers Competition. Entrants were required to create a cannoli recipe using no more than six flavours, limited to FA, TFA, FW, Cap and Inw Biscuit. You can find all ten entries here. Apart from the plaudits it received as the most popular of the Cannoli Round recipes, Simpy Cannoli also earned 4th place in Wayne's "Top Recipes for 2016" listing. Considering that all the other recipes in the list were developed by their creators with no ingredient or time restrictions, it makes tranceinate's effort all the more impressive.
> 
> tranceinate's recipe:
> 0.6% Inw Biscuit
> 0.75% FA Joy
> 2% Cap NY Cheesecake
> 0.4% FA Nonna's Cake
> 4% Cap Vanilla Custard v1
> 0.4% FA Vienna Cream
> 
> It's a simple profile with Inw Biscuit creating the pastry shell, Joy adding the 'fried dough' feel, Cap NY Cheesecake suggesting ricotta, the Cap VC1 and Vienna adding creaminess, and the Nonna's Cake to provide an "Italian touch" of zestiness. The first thing that stands out about the recipe is how finely balanced it is. Recipe developers often work in half-percent ranges. When a developer uses 0.4% or 0.6%, it suggests that a great deal of testing and balancing has gone into it. The second stand-out feature is that the recipe was developed under stringent ingredient and time limits. The third and, for me, the key feature is that the recipe uses two ingredients that mixers are wary of and find tricky to use: FA Joy and FA Nonna's Cake. A common criticism of mixers is when they use flop-proof ingredients and create 'safe' recipes. Simply Cannoli cannot be accused of that.
> 
> The beauty of the recipe is that it uses common ingredients. Many mixers will have bought Joy and Nonna's Cake, mainly due to rave reviews by HIC, before finding out that these flavours aren't quite as brilliant and versatile as they may have hoped. If you have Joy and Nonna's Cake lying around and have been less than impressed with them standalone, or can't find recipes that use them, Simply Cannoli is a godsend that will transform those unused flavours into a deliciously creamy and tasty ADV.
> 
> Simply Cannoli is also a very economical recipe at just 8.15% total flavouring. It containers no sweeteners and achieves a surprisingly full and delicious flavour without any trickery or heavy coil-gunking. So it encompasses just about every characteristic that I want from a DIY recipe.


I just want to thank you for sharing this recipe and taking the time to write up such an amazing post @RichJB !

I have been very slowly trying out some DIY stuff. My first adventure into it was an absolute fail because I battle to find recipes that sound like I want them, so I keep on doing my own thing and well it never worked out.

This time I'm still trying to do my own thing, but doing my homework on here a lot better than the first time. It should also be noted that the DIY community has come leaps and bounds since I last tried, and we really are lucky to have so many passionate DIY'ers on here willing to share all their findings!

Anyway, back to the point...

I figured that I should try at least one recipe. The write-up you did on this one made me choose it, even though I'm not big into bakery stuff. Mixed some up and I DEMOLISHED the bottle! The strange thing is that I don't particularly think "Wow!" when I vape it, but the rate at which I've gone through it seems to suggest otherwise. This is hands down the first juice I've ever mixed that has made me think that I am capable of going the DIY route!

I have taken the time to try pull out a few more recipes that are closer to my profile preferences, and hopefully find more of these amazing creations to suit me!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## RichJB

Glad you're enjoying it @Stosta. It is a magic juice for me. As in "behold how, before your very eyes, I will make this 50ml of juice disappear!"

Good luck with further mixes and I trust you will discover more magic in your DIY ventures.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

@RichJB also put me onto Simply Cannoli, and it is a regular for me now.
I didn't trust the recipe because it had Joy... glad he convinced me to give it a go.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rude Rudi

I spotted a new recipe using Inw Rhubarb - nice idea but far too many ingredients...?

Rhubarb vanilla cookie episode 5
INW Biscuit 1%
FA Cookie 0.75%
CAP Golden Butter 0.75%
TFA Pie Crust 1%
INW Rhubarb 0.55%
CAP Sugar Cookie 4.5%
CAP Super Sweet 0.3%
LB Vanilla Ice Cream 4%

I suggest simplifying it to:
INW Rhubarb 0.55%
CAP Sugar Cookie 4.5%
LB Vanilla Ice Cream 4%

OR
INW Biscuit 1%
FA Cookie 0.75%
CAP Golden Butter 0.75%
INW Rhubarb 0.55%
CAP Sugar Cookie 4%
CAP Super Sweet 0.1%
LB Vanilla Ice Cream 4%



Altough the OG looks good, it seems as if the biscuits n there will overpower and clash with each other?
Thoughts?
@Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

My cinnamon challenge recipe: Cinorange Cake 

FW Blood Orange 2%
FW Coffee Cake 4%
FLV Frosting 3%
FLV Rich cinnamon 0.1%

This is a satisfying and rich coffee cake infused with flecks of burnt orange and cinnamon, drizzled with a thick vanilla frosting...

The FW Coffee Cake is an unsung hero in the FW stable and provides the base and body for this simple, yet complex brew. The warmth of the cinnamon in the dense coffee cake is accented by the undisputed king of cinnamons, FLV Rich cinnamon. This addition takes this luxurious cake to the next level without detracting from its essence, if used low... one drop per 30ml is plenty. 

The Blood orange is a perfect and natural pairing for cinnamon and works beautifully here. It cuts the sweetness of the cake and adds sophistication. The orange is not the star of the show and is used to compliment the cinnamon, not the other way around.

I opted for FLV Frosting as the finishing touch as it adds a sweet, almost fluffy, vanilla frosting. CCI has the potential to clash with the flavours here and I opted for this, more ‘natural’ icing.

Ps. the coffee cake contains no coffee...

Recipe here

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

RichJB said:


> So I have found my ADV number 4 and, surprise surprise, it's a bakery! Joining Funfetti, Simply Cannoli and Sugar Cookies and Cream is... Fig Newton.
> 
> OK, so what the heck is Fig Newton? As ever, Wiki is our friend:
> 
> 
> 
> It'll probably ring a lot more bells if I show a pic of the figgy treat:
> 
> View attachment 99560
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's what I'm talkin' about. Those who have had these biscuits know that they are sweet and syrupy, with both the pastry and the filling being deliciously soft and chewy. The recipe is my first ADV that isn't by an acclaimed mixer (well, not that I know of). It's not even on ATF and was developed instead by chalatsos on ELR. Recipe here.
> 
> So how did chalatsos go about translating the fig pastry into vape form? It's a simple recipe and therein lies its effectiveness:
> 
> Inw Biscuit 1.5%
> TFA Brown Sugar 1%
> FW Yellow Cake 2.75%
> FA Fig Fresh 2.5%
> 
> The Biscuit and Yellow Cake form the delicious sugary, buttery pastry, the Brown Sugar adds that brown/baked sweetness and the Fig is the filling. FA Fig is one of my favourite 'niche' flavours. ConcreteRiver gives some astoundingly acute notes on Reddit:
> 
> 
> 
> And then adds, interestingly:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't claim to have anywhere near the palate that CR does but, in this recipe, it works brilliantly for me. Fig Newtons are moist so the syrupy nature of FA Fig Fresh fits for me. The vapour is sweet and decadent but not cloyingly so. It is right up my alley. It's not as "bright and cheery" sweet as Funfetti, more of a dark treacly sweetness.
> 
> Mine was made on 5 Jan so I'm enjoying it now after nearly a seven month steep (you know me...) but it is sooooo good. It might be a tad too sweet for many but this will be permanently in my rotation from now on. Plus it uses Fig and there aren't too many recipes for that. If you bought FA Fig Fresh because of FOMO and aren't sure what to do with it, mix up some of this. It's a banger of note.



A new interpretation of Fig Newton was released by mlNikon and offers a new perspective:

Fig Newton v1
0.75% FLV Apple Filling 
1% FA Apple Pie 
0.5% INW Biscuit 
2% FA Fig Fresh 
1% FW Graham Cracker 
0.5% FA Marzipan 
0.5% FLV Sweet Fig

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

*Biscochitos*




Am getting as bad as @RichJB, mixed this up on 3 December 2017 and only got around to it four days ago!

Anise easily overpowers a juice and one's taste buds. Not the case here. The Anise is perfectly balanced and forms the background noise. I get a real cookie vibe from this juice. Just sweet enough and interesting enough to be able to vape it for extended periods of time. 

This is a wllmcs recipe from here. Biscochito, the cookie, was developed over hundreds of years by the residents of New Mexico. In 1989 it was made the official state cookie of New Mexico!

*Biscochitos*
FA Anise 1.5 %
FA Cookie 1.5 %
FA Cinnamon Ceylon 0.8 %
FA Meringue 0.5 %
FA Orange 0.5 %
FA Red Wine 0.3 %

Total flavour: 5.10 %

Mine steeped for almost 3 months, but my gut feel is that around 14 days should be good for the ingredients to settle.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep

Raspberry cookie:


Pur cookie 5%
inw custard 2%
fa custard premium 3% 
sugar cookie 2.5%
vanilla wipped cream 1%
inw raspberry m 0.5% 
tfa sweet raspberry 2%
Steep time two weeks.

After I tasted Jollies at vapecon I tried to get something close to it but kept on failing. Now with the taste forgotten I came up with this.

When I first tasted pur cookie I knew that I wanted to do a raspberry cookie with it it needed a bit of a boost so cap sugar cookie to the rescue. The raspberry jam part is created by inw raspberry (m) and tfa sweet raspberry. The vanilla part comes from inw custard and fa custard premium this combo just gives me an amazing vanilla taste ( I struggle to taste vanilla but this is the vanilla base I have been looking for) cap vanilla wipped cream just blends everything together nicely. Raspberry in the front with a cookie base and some vanilla. This is nice and sweet.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Blond
A scrumptious sugary doughnut stuffed with thick & creamy custard, drenched with sticky icing...

This recipe was inspired by St. Louie Butter Cake and all honors go to @MrBurgundy for his awe inspiring base for this reincarnation.

FA Zeppola and yellow cake combined creates an impressive doughnut base for this indulgent treat. The yellow cake adds some needed body to make this a fantastically fresh tasting, crispy fried doughnut. 

The creamy custard filling is provided with compliments of my trusty custard combo of INW Cuastrd and Creme Brulee. These soulmates are the most perfect custard companions and their pairing here celebrates their combined brilliance.... 

The vanilla layer is boosted with a touch of Madagascar Bourbon Vanilla, which I discovered recently to be a contender to dethrone the other bourbon vanillas around... A faboulsy dark and rich vanilla flavour without adding any sweetness to the mix.

The icing is proved by a marvelous combo of LA CCI and FLV Frosting which, when combined, makes for an orgasmic, lip smacking, lick-your-fingers, sweet and sticky enrobement. 

The powdered sugar works it way through the doughnut base and sits beautifully atop the icing as a sort of tactile base enhancer. It’s pure magic...

Give this baby 2 weeks to come together.

Prepare yourself for oral bliss...

Blond
2% (FW) Cake (yellow)
1% (LA) Cream Cheese Icing
1% (INW) Creme Brulee (yc)
2.5% (INW) Custard
1% (FLV) Frosting
1% (TPA) Madagascar Bourbon Vanilla Flavor
1.5% (OOO) Powdered Sugar
4% (FA) Zeppola

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

@Rude Rudi, this sounds so amazing!
Going to mix this up right now 
Thank you for sharing!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rude Rudi

Chocolate Pear Tart
A scrumptious, rich chocolate tart layered with fresh, juicy slices of pear.

Lava Cake does a magnificent job in emulating a decent chocolate tart, albeit not the most sophisticated torte known to man. That's where FA Cookie and JF Biscuit comes in... Combined with FA Marshmallow, they coax the life out of the Lava Cake and make it shine, and then some!
A bit of added texture and this baby transforms into a something its creators, I imagine, intended. I tested Lava Cake at 3% and 4% but found that, at highher levels, it overpowered the delicate pear notes. 2.5% works a treat but if you want the increase the chocolate, feel free to up it by a % or 2.

The pear layer is compliments of my trusty pear duo, which, when combined, delivers and unbelievably realistic, fresh pear flavor.
I upped the ratios of the pear to punch through the chocolate base and show themselves in all their glory... The pear sits beautifully atop the rich chocolate tart and balances the sweet and cocoa notes with its inherent, slightly astringent, notes.

Give this baby a good week to settle and enjoy!

Chocolate Pear Tart 
1% (JF) Biscuit 
0.5% (FA) Cookie 
2.5% (LB) Lava Cake 
1% (FA) Marshmallow 
2.5% (INW) Pear 
2.5% (FA) Pear

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

*St. Louie Butter Cake



*​
"Decadent, fresh-baked Gooey Butter Cake straight from gam-gam's oven. Getchya some.". Original here.

A forum favourite. First reported on by @Rude Rudi and praises sung, inter alia, by @Room Fogger, @Strontium, @Humbolt, @Andre and @RichJB.

*St. Louie Butter Cake*
FW Yellow Cake 3.0 %
OOO Powdered Sugar 1.5 %
INW Custard 1.25 %
LA Cream Cheese Icing 0.5 %
CAP Super Sweet 0.25 %

Total flavour: 6.5 %

*Steep*: 10 days

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Andre said:


> *St. Louie Butter Cake
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> "Decadent, fresh-baked Gooey Butter Cake straight from gam-gam's oven. Getchya some.". Original here.
> 
> A forum favourite. First reported on by @Rude Rudi and praises sung, inter alia, by @Room Fogger, @Strontium, @Humbolt, @Andre and @RichJB.
> 
> *St. Louie Butter Cake*
> FW Yellow Cake 3.0 %
> OOO Powdered Sugar 1.5 %
> INW Custard 1.25 %
> LA Cream Cheese Icing 0.5 %
> CAP Super Sweet 0.25 %
> 
> Total flavour: 6.5 %
> 
> *Steep*: 10 days


One you taste it you want more!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Humbolt

Andre said:


> *St. Louie Butter Cake
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> "Decadent, fresh-baked Gooey Butter Cake straight from gam-gam's oven. Getchya some.". Original here.
> 
> A forum favourite. First reported on by @Rude Rudi and praises sung, inter alia, by @Room Fogger, @Strontium, @Humbolt, @Andre and @RichJB.
> 
> *St. Louie Butter Cake*
> FW Yellow Cake 3.0 %
> OOO Powdered Sugar 1.5 %
> INW Custard 1.25 %
> LA Cream Cheese Icing 0.5 %
> CAP Super Sweet 0.25 %
> 
> Total flavour: 6.5 %
> 
> *Steep*: 10 days


I always have a bottle of this handy. It's is quite a coil gunker, though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Humbolt said:


> I always have a bottle of this handy. It's is quite a coil gunker, though.


I’m willing to recoil and rewick daily for this, think you feel the same.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Humbolt

Room Fogger said:


> I’m willing to recoil and rewick daily for this, think you feel the same.


100%. In actually vaping on it right now!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Humbolt said:


> 100%. In actually vaping on it right now!


Lucky you, I’m only rewicking tonight to go from Easy as Pie to Butter Cake.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt

Room Fogger said:


> Lucky you, I’m only rewicking tonight to go from Easy as Pie to Butter Cake.


that why you have multiple tanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Humbolt said:


> that why you have multiple tanks


Was working the weekend so no time , I usually have about 8 or 9 ready, and when washing everything on Friday night never thought I wouldn’t have time to redo all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt

Room Fogger said:


> Was working the weekend so no time , I usually have about 8 or 9 ready, and when washing everything on Friday night never thought I wouldn’t have time to redo all.


8 or 9... Goodness me lol seems like I have a lot of catching up to do

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Humbolt said:


> 8 or 9... Goodness me lol seems like I have a lot of catching up to do


Saves me to have to rewick at night due to flavour changes, or that was the idea, it didn’t work out this week though.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

*BUTTERMILK PIE



*​
Another forum favourite as expressed by @Rude Rudi, @Dolfie and @RichJB. Add my voice too. I agree with @RichJB this one could easily be at the top of the log for 2018. Find the recipe here. Notes here.

"A custard-like pie". A smooth, thick and buttery crust - one can taste the buttermilk. I swear I pick up a touch of lactic acid tang. The custard filling is understated compared to the usual straight custard juices. Just enough sweetness to tantalize. 

*Buttermilk Pie*
TFA Whipped Cream 3.0 %
INW Custard 2.5 %
FA Apple Pie 2.0 %
JF Biscuit 1.0 %
TFA Butter 1.0 %
TFA Toasted Marshmallow 1.0 %

Total flavour: 10.5 %

*Steep*: 10 days
​

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

Andre said:


> *BUTTERMILK PIE*​
> Another forum favourite as expressed by @Rude Rudi, @Dolfie and @RichJB. Add my voice too. I agree with @RichJB this one could easily be at the top of the log for 2018. Find the recipe here. Notes here.
> 
> "A custard-like pie". A smooth, thick and buttery crust - one can taste the buttermilk. I swear I pick up a touch of lactic acid tang. The custard filling is understated compared to the usual straight custard juices. Just enough sweetness to tantalize.
> 
> *Buttermilk Pie*
> ​




Indeed - this one is a keeper!!! It takes on a new dimension after 4 weeks or so - it's a stunner!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

Creme Brulee Cheesecake
An intensely creamy creme brûlée cheesecake - decadently rich & luscious.

Based on my custard stone and Tootall’s 3-2-1 Creme Brulee and follow up Yummy Classic, I present my interpretation of the doubly-delicious Yummy Classic on steroids, and then some!!

The moment I picked up INW Yes, We Cheesecake I knew that they created a winner. This is an immensely creamy, fresh out the oven, European style baked cheesecake which, I am certain, will be the new gold standard for Cheesecake flavours. Period. 
This is a Philadelphia style cream cheese set atop a delishious, delicate graham style base, perfectly balanced.

The 3-2-1 Creme Brulee needs no introduction and combined with the Cheesecake, results in next level oral pleasure...

You can absolutely not substitute anything in this recipe with the exception of the Shisha Vanilla with your favorite vanilla.

This baby shines after 5 or 6 days, thanks to the wizardry at Inawera...

Creme Brulee Cheesecake
2% (INW) Creme Brulee
3% (INW) Custard
1% (INW) Shisha Vanilla
3% (INW) Yes, We Cheesecake

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Deckie

Rude Rudi said:


> Creme Brulee Cheesecake
> An intensely creamy creme brûlée cheesecake - decadently rich & luscious.
> 
> Based on my custard stone and Tootall’s 3-2-1 Creme Brulee and follow up Yummy Classic, I present my interpretation of the doubly-delicious Yummy Classic on steroids, and then some!!
> 
> The moment I picked up INW Yes, We Cheesecake I knew that they created a winner. This is an immensely creamy, fresh out the oven, European style baked cheesecake which, I am certain, will be the new gold standard for Cheesecake flavours. Period.
> This is a Philadelphia style cream cheese set atop a delishious, delicate graham style base, perfectly balanced.
> 
> The 3-2-1 Creme Brulee needs no introduction and combined with the Cheesecake, results in next level oral pleasure...
> 
> You can absolutely not substitute anything in this recipe with the exception of the Shisha Vanilla with your favorite vanilla.
> 
> This baby shines after 5 or 6 days, thanks to the wizardry at Inawera...
> 
> Creme Brulee Cheesecake
> 2% (INW) Creme Brulee
> 3% (INW) Custard
> 1% (INW) Shisha Vanilla
> 3% (INW) Yes, We Cheesecake
> 
> View attachment 144318


Sounds good @Rude Rudi ..... Thanks

Who has INW -Yes, We Cheesecake in stock?

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Deckie said:


> Sounds good @Rude Rudi ..... Thanks
> 
> Who has INW -Yes, We Cheesecake in stock?
> 
> Thanks



BLCK has it here. It is listed as INW Cheesecake but it is in fact INW Yes, we cheesecake. I recommend that Blck change the name to avoid confusion @Richio

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie

So total credit (to me)  and TheFogVlog . When discussing a Cereal juice, @Dietz metioned he tasted Zoo Biscuits, and @Chukin'Vape mentioned add Biscuit so.... I played with the Biscuit portion, and the hard Icing Sugar aspect.

Biscuit aspect was easy. After making a few versions with FLV Frosting at different percentages and not quite getting there, I thought maybe combining it with FA Meringue could work. And so it did!

Well if this does not taste like a *ZOO BISCUIT* then I don't know. This is not Zoob - I've had 2 or 3 puffs of that stuff so can't really comment. I also don't care for cloning. I like profiles and would never waste my time and money trying to exactly replicating something. I rather get inspiration from profiles that excellent juice makers make.




*Zoo "You Biscuit"

OOO Creamy Milk Undertone 2%
FW Fruity Flakes 4%
INW Biscuit 1%
CAP Sugar Cookie V1 2%
FLV Frosting 1%
FA Meringue 1%
CAP Super Sweet 0.33% (0.10g)
*
I mix it at 70VG and give it at least a week (prefer 10 day)

The only prob. And I need @RichJB to chime in here, knowing INW ruined a certain Cannolli recipe for him, by changing INW Biscuit.

I used the original INW Biscuit as I still had some. I am not sure if the new formula INW Biscuit will work?

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB

The new Inw Biscuit is a strange one, it totally wrecks some recipes using the OG (Simply Cannoli being one of them) but still seems to work in others. It is still used widely so it's not an awful flavour. For eg, it's used in folkart's Boss Reserve clone and Dazcole's Elevenses, both of which are terrific recipes imo. I can't believe that these experienced mixers don't know that it's been reformulated. So I presume they chose the reformulated Inw Biscuit on its own merits, even if it's not the same as the OG.

I wish I could mix this but have first rule on the Cap SC v1, Flv Frosting and the FW Fruity Flakes. I'd be interested to hear from those who have the flavours to mix this.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Humbolt

rogue zombie said:


> So total credit (to me)  and TheFogVlog . When discussing a Cereal juice, @Dietz metioned he tasted Zoo Biscuits, and @Chukin'Vape mentioned add Biscuit so.... I played with the Biscuit portion, and the hard Icing Sugar aspect.
> 
> Biscuit aspect was easy. After making a few versions with FLV Frosting at different percentages and not quite getting there, I thought maybe combining it with FA Meringue could work. And so it did!
> 
> Well if this does not taste like a *ZOO BISCUIT* then I don't know. This is not Zoob - I've had 2 or 3 puffs of that stuff so can't really comment. I also don't care for cloning. I like profiles and would never waste my time and money trying to exactly replicating something. I rather get inspiration from profiles that excellent juice makers make.
> View attachment 149729
> 
> 
> 
> *Zoo "You Biscuit"
> 
> OOO Creamy Milk Undertone 2%
> FW Fruity Flakes 4%
> INW Biscuit 1%
> CAP Sugar Cookie V1 2%
> FLV Frosting 1%
> FA Meringue 1%
> CAP Super Sweet 0.33% (0.10g)
> *
> I mix it at 70VG and give it at least a week (prefer 10 day)
> 
> The only prob. And I need @RichJB to chime in here, knowing INW ruined a certain Cannolli recipe for him, by changing INW Biscuit.
> 
> I used the original INW Biscuit as I still had some. I am not sure if the new formula INW Biscuit will work?


Most definitely going to give this a bash. Currently 2 concentrates short, though.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie

RichJB said:


> The new Inw Biscuit is a strange one, it totally wrecks some recipes using the OG (Simply Cannoli being one of them) but still seems to work in others. It is still used widely so it's not an awful flavour. For eg, it's used in folkart's Boss Reserve clone and Dazcole's Elevenses, both of which are terrific recipes imo. I can't believe that these experienced mixers don't know that it's been reformulated. So I presume they chose the reformulated Inw Biscuit on its own merits, even if it's not the same as the OG.
> 
> I wish I could mix this but have first rule on the Cap SC v1, Flv Frosting and the FW Fruity Flakes. I'd be interested to hear from those who have the flavours to mix this.



Thanks for the feedback . It will be a while before I need to order Biscuit V2, but when I do, I shall revisit.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StompieZA

rogue zombie said:


> So total credit (to me)  and TheFogVlog . When discussing a Cereal juice, @Dietz metioned he tasted Zoo Biscuits, and @Chukin'Vape mentioned add Biscuit so.... I played with the Biscuit portion, and the hard Icing Sugar aspect.
> 
> Biscuit aspect was easy. After making a few versions with FLV Frosting at different percentages and not quite getting there, I thought maybe combining it with FA Meringue could work. And so it did!
> 
> Well if this does not taste like a *ZOO BISCUIT* then I don't know. This is not Zoob - I've had 2 or 3 puffs of that stuff so can't really comment. I also don't care for cloning. I like profiles and would never waste my time and money trying to exactly replicating something. I rather get inspiration from profiles that excellent juice makers make.
> View attachment 149729
> 
> 
> 
> *Zoo "You Biscuit"
> 
> OOO Creamy Milk Undertone 2%
> FW Fruity Flakes 4%
> INW Biscuit 1%
> CAP Sugar Cookie V1 2%
> FLV Frosting 1%
> FA Meringue 1%
> CAP Super Sweet 0.33% (0.10g)
> *
> I mix it at 70VG and give it at least a week (prefer 10 day)
> 
> The only prob. And I need @RichJB to chime in here, knowing INW ruined a certain Cannolli recipe for him, by changing INW Biscuit.
> 
> I used the original INW Biscuit as I still had some. I am not sure if the new formula INW Biscuit will work?



I actually cannot believe how close your recipe is to my own recipe which i whipped up over the past weekend.

Herewith my work in progress and pretty good and close. Also not trying to replicate ZEWB but rather make me a Zoo Biscuit that i like as this has been my ADV for the last year probably hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

StompieZA said:


> I actually cannot believe how close your recipe is to my own recipe which i whipped up over the past weekend.
> 
> Herewith my work in progress and pretty good and close. Also not trying to replicate ZEWB but rather make me a Zoo Biscuit that i like as this has been my ADV for the last year probably hahaha
> 
> View attachment 150040
> View attachment 150040



Lol...

Ya I've seen the Zewb or Zoob recipes online do use Donut. I omitted it because I want straight Biscuit with the hard Fruity Icing on top.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA

rogue zombie said:


> Lol...
> 
> Ya I've seen the Zewb or Zoob recipes online do use Donut. I omitted it because I want straight Biscuit with the hard Fruity Icing on top.



I used the glazed doughnut cause i dont have frosted icing in my stock and this smells good plus the glaze on the doughnut is pretty much a diluted frosting so you get frosting and the doughnut chimes in and helps the biscuit a little.

Mine is still work in progress, actually didnt want to release the recipe yet but after seeing how close we are i just had to hahaha

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

StompieZA said:


> I used the glazed doughnut cause i dont have frosted icing in my stock and this smells good plus the glaze on the doughnut is pretty much a diluted frosting so you get frosting and the doughnut chimes in and helps the biscuit a little.
> 
> Mine is still work in progress, actually didnt want to release the recipe yet but after seeing how close we are i just had to hahaha



Lol.... 

I will give yours a go to. I think I may still have some Donut left.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

rogue zombie said:


> Lol....
> 
> I will give yours a go to. I think I may still have some Donut left.



I still want to play around with Fruit Circles, Fruity Flakes cause i dont think Fruit Rings are the perfect fit altough it works...might be too lemony.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

rogue zombie said:


> *Zoo "You Biscuit"
> 
> OOO Creamy Milk Undertone 2%
> FW Fruity Flakes 4%
> INW Biscuit 1%
> CAP Sugar Cookie V1 2%
> FLV Frosting 1%
> FA Meringue 1%
> CAP Super Sweet 0.33% (0.10g)*



OK, so I mixed this up last weekend and had a little taste for the first time last night and this one is a winner!!!! As I mix without sweetener, I omitted it in this recipe.
The profile is spot on and, dare I say, an improvement on the "other" leaked recipe. The biscuit is a departure form the OG, which uses Cake Batter Dip and Sugar Cookie. I prefer this interpretation. I must caveat this by admitting that I am an INW Biscuit fanboy & fortunate to still have a good stash of OG INW Biscuit, which I thinks makes all the difference here. The Fruity Flakes vs Fruit circles debate for me is a non-starter with the fruity flakes sitting beautifully here - no lemon pledge detected...
What sets this one apart is the perceived texture provided by the icing layer. FLV Frosting does a superb job and, combined with FA Meringue, provides an authentic, textured icing sugar layer.

I had this side by side with the "other" recipe and I prefer this one's authenticity.

This one gets 5 stars from me...

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Humbolt

Rude Rudi said:


> OK, so I mixed this up last weekend and had a little taste for the first time last night and this one is a winner!!!! As I mix without sweetener, I omitted it in this recipe.
> The profile is spot on and, dare I say, an improvement on the "other" leaked recipe. The biscuit is a departure form the OG, which uses Cake Batter Dip and Sugar Cookie. I prefer this interpretation. I must caveat this by admitting that I am an INW Biscuit fanboy & fortunate to still have a good stash of OG INW Biscuit, which I thinks makes all the difference here. The Fruity Flakes vs Fruit circles debate for me is a non-starter with the fruity flakes sitting beautifully here - no lemon pledge detected...
> What sets this one apart is the perceived texture provided by the icing layer. FLV Frosting does a superb job and, combined with FA Meringue, provides an authentic, textured icing sugar layer.
> 
> I had this side by side with the "other" recipe and I prefer this one's authenticity.
> 
> This one gets 5 stars from me...


I've been waiting for my one to steep as per @rogue zombie's instructions , but you've now pushed me over the edge. I will be tasting this as soon as I get home this evening.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

Humbolt said:


> I've been waiting for my one to steep as per @rogue zombie's instructions , but you've now pushed me over the edge. I will be tasting this as soon as I get home this evening.



I usually steep much longer but this was a 6 day in tester and she was already performing very well. I will let it steep more but the foundations are solid!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Humbolt

So my palate is not as refined as @Rude Rudi 's, but this recipe really is fantastic. Not too lemony at all, lovely sweet aftertaste, very well balanced. It's a really full, flavourful juice and very satisfying. The flavour seems to linger in my mouth long after I've finished taking a hit. Kudos to @rogue zombie for a brilliant interpretation. This seriously feels like a mix from one of the very esteemed mixers on ATF. 
I haven't tried the leaked mixes, so can't COMPARE, but this juice is a definite winner for me.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Wow, thank you very much @Rude Rudi and @Humbolt for the feedback.

I was second guessing myself. You know how it is. So its good to hear others are at least enjoying it

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Hope this is the right section for this recipe. Something I've been working on. A nice sweetish cookie, with key lime notes.
Not much more I can add, except that I really enjoy it as a SNV after a 3 day steep. Depending on your taste, add more or less key lime. I find it very well balanced. Note, this tastes nothing like Lemon Creams at all.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Viper_SA

Viper_SA said:


> Hope this is the right section for this recipe. Something I've been working on. A nice sweetish cookie, with key lime notes.
> Not much more I can add, except that I really enjoy it as a SNV after a 3 day steep. Depending on your taste, add more or less key lime. I find it very well balanced. Note, this tastes nothing like Lemon Creams at all.
> 
> View attachment 151578



@Andre, still going well after further steeping. Think you can add this one to the index if you'd like

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> @Andre, still going well after further steeping. Think you can add this one to the index if you'd like


For sure. Want to give it a name, @Viper_SA?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Viper_SA said:


> Hope this is the right section for this recipe. Something I've been working on. A nice sweetish cookie, with key lime notes.
> Not much more I can add, except that I really enjoy it as a SNV after a 3 day steep. Depending on your taste, add more or less key lime. I find it very well balanced. Note, this tastes nothing like Lemon Creams at all.
> 
> View attachment 151578



Mnr. Is it OG inw biscuit or reformulated??

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Mnr. Is it OG inw biscuit or reformulated??



Ordered from Blckvapour this month, so I guess reformulated?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Andre said:


> For sure. Want to give it a name, @Viper_SA?



Uhm, Viper's Key Lime Cookie?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Viper_SA said:


> Hope this is the right section for this recipe. Something I've been working on. A nice sweetish cookie, with key lime notes.
> Not much more I can add, except that I really enjoy it as a SNV after a 3 day steep. Depending on your taste, add more or less key lime. I find it very well balanced. Note, this tastes nothing like Lemon Creams at all.
> 
> View attachment 151578



For those of you looking to use less ingredients for the above recipe, Viper's Budget Key Lime Cookie is also worth it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Also enjoying the hell out of this one https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/25704#borbon_biscuit_by_fluffymarshmallow
Hope I'm not breaking any copyrights here by posting the link

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger

Viper_SA said:


> Also enjoying the hell out of this one https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/25704#borbon_biscuit_by_fluffymarshmallow
> Hope I'm not breaking any copyrights here by posting the link


By posting the link you are making it easier for us lazy bones to find a new recipy . 

Just joking, by posting the link you are actually acknowledging the recipy owner. We all try to do it on the diy side unless you really can’t find the link any more. It’s a way to acknowledge their work for our benefit.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog

Viper_SA said:


> Also enjoying the hell out of this one https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/25704#borbon_biscuit_by_fluffymarshmallow
> Hope I'm not breaking any copyrights here by posting the link


Like the sounds of this one @Viper_SA definitely going to try it, thanks. Bonus is I have all the concentrates

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cornelius

Please help me out. I saved a recipe called spicy cinnamon apricot donut. Who is the mixer and a link to the original post please.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faheem777

*Snowball
*
Creamy sponge cake drenched in strawberry syrup and dusted with coconut.

Creamy sponge cake (fw) 5%
Vanilla cupcake (cap) 2%
Strawberry jam with toast (Sc RF) 2%
Sweet strawberry (jf) 0.5%
Coconut (fa) 2.5%
Super sweet 0.25% (optional)

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Faheem777 said:


> View attachment 154451
> 
> 
> *Snowball
> *
> Creamy sponge cake drenched in strawberry syrup and dusted with coconut.
> 
> Creamy sponge cake (fw) 5%
> Vanilla cupcake (cap) 2%
> Strawberry jam with toast (Sc RF) 2%
> Sweet strawberry (jf) 0.5%
> Coconut (fa) 2.5%
> Super sweet 0.25% (optional)



Looks and sounds amazing @Faheem777 !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## waja09

Faheem777 said:


> View attachment 154451
> 
> 
> *Snowball
> *
> Creamy sponge cake drenched in strawberry syrup and dusted with coconut.
> 
> Creamy sponge cake (fw) 5%
> Vanilla cupcake (cap) 2%
> Strawberry jam with toast (Sc RF) 2%
> Sweet strawberry (jf) 0.5%
> Coconut (fa) 2.5%
> Super sweet 0.25% (optional)


How long is the recommended steeping time for this Juice? And how close is it to the Snowball Juice made by I think Lungasm? 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faheem777

waja09 said:


> How long is the recommended steeping time for this Juice? And how close is it to the Snowball Juice made by I think Lungasm?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



I only got around to trying it at 3 weeks so I’m not sure if it would be ready before then. But it’s great at 3 and improves more with a longer steep. It’s very close to an actual snowball, although it could benefit from a tad bit more coconut. Not sure how close it’s to lungasm’s recipe as I haven’t yet tried.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Mango Passion Cheesecake

A deliciously thick and creamy cheesecake blended with fresh mango & a drizzle of passion fruit.

I set out to create a thick and creamy European style fresh cheesecake, incorporating the magnificence of FE Mango...

INW Yes, We Cheesecake is my absolute favorite Cheesecake at the moment. The Philadelphia style cream cheese base is so so smooth and delectable that is is just about perfect. I added a touch of LA Cheescake to take this over the edge, without maxing out the INW. Combined, this is creamy cheesecake heaven!

As explained in Pango, FE Mango is the quintessential mango flavour to date and I predict that it will become the go-to mango very, very soon. It perfectly encapsulates the very best a fresh, ripe & luscious mango to be with zero, zip, zilch, nada room for improvement. The is the epitome of mango. Period.

FA Passion fruit is added with caution to cut the mago 'just so'. It imparts a delicious Passion fruit back note without detracting form our hero.

Give this baby 5 days or so to settle and enjoy!!!


Mango Passion Cheesecake
1.5% (LA) Cheesecake
4% (FE) Mango
1% (FA) Passion (passionfruit)
4% (INW) Yes, We Cheesecake

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## method1

Rude Rudi said:


> Mango Passion Cheesecake
> 
> A deliciously thick and creamy cheesecake blended with fresh mango & a drizzle of passion fruit.
> 
> I set out to create a thick and creamy European style fresh cheesecake, incorporating the magnificence of FE Mango...
> 
> INW Yes, We Cheesecake is my absolute favorite Cheesecake at the moment. The Philadelphia style cream cheese base is so so smooth and delectable that is is just about perfect. I added a touch of LA Cheescake to take this over the edge, without maxing out the INW. Combined, this is creamy cheesecake heaven!
> 
> As explained in Pango, FE Mango is the quintessential mango flavour to date and I predict that it will become the go-to mango very, very soon. It perfectly encapsulates the very best a fresh, ripe & luscious mango to be with zero, zip, zilch, nada room for improvement. The is the epitome of mango. Period.
> 
> FA Passion fruit is added with caution to cut the mago 'just so'. It imparts a delicious Passion fruit back note without detracting form our hero.
> 
> Give this baby 5 days or so to settle and enjoy!!!
> 
> 
> Mango Passion Cheesecake
> 1.5% (LA) Cheesecake
> 4% (FE) Mango
> 1% (FA) Passion (passionfruit)
> 4% (INW) Yes, We Cheesecake
> 
> View attachment 159769



Looks tasty!
Do you not find FE mango is quite a bad fader though? Such a pity cos it's so great fresh!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

method1 said:


> Looks tasty!
> Do you not find FE mango is quite a bad fader though? Such a pity cos it's so great fresh!


Indeed. It drops off after about 4 weeks, but this will never last for 4!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tank88

Rude Rudi said:


> Creme Brulee Cheesecake
> An intensely creamy creme brûlée cheesecake - decadently rich & luscious.
> 
> Based on my custard stone and Tootall’s 3-2-1 Creme Brulee and follow up Yummy Classic, I present my interpretation of the doubly-delicious Yummy Classic on steroids, and then some!!
> 
> The moment I picked up INW Yes, We Cheesecake I knew that they created a winner. This is an immensely creamy, fresh out the oven, European style baked cheesecake which, I am certain, will be the new gold standard for Cheesecake flavours. Period.
> This is a Philadelphia style cream cheese set atop a delishious, delicate graham style base, perfectly balanced.
> 
> The 3-2-1 Creme Brulee needs no introduction and combined with the Cheesecake, results in next level oral pleasure...
> 
> You can absolutely not substitute anything in this recipe with the exception of the Shisha Vanilla with your favorite vanilla.
> 
> This baby shines after 5 or 6 days, thanks to the wizardry at Inawera...
> 
> Creme Brulee Cheesecake
> 2% (INW) Creme Brulee
> 3% (INW) Custard
> 1% (INW) Shisha Vanilla
> 3% (INW) Yes, We Cheesecake
> 
> View attachment 144318


@Rude Rudi 
Could I sub Shisha Vanilla with TPA Vanilla Swirl?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

Tank88 said:


> @Rude Rudi
> Could I sub Shisha Vanilla with TPA Vanilla Swirl?



Nope... At most, you can sub with DFS Holy Vanilla... You need Shisha Vanilla in your life...do it!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Honey Slice
A thick, layered custard slice adorned with honeycomb. 

FILLING
The filling is comprised of my unfailing 1-2-3 brulee stone with the brûlée knocked down ever so slightly. I have been using this base for a while now & it keeps on delivering. To me, the is a pre-eminent custard which just works magically here...Thick an d creamy oral pleasure...

Pastry Layer
I recently discovered WF Croissant and very impressed with it's brilliant performance. It manages to encapsulate the delicate croissant pasty notes perfectly and with relative ease. A touch of FA cookie provides a bit of texture to round of the pastry layer.

VT honeycomb is a remarkable revelation and allows us to mix honey based recipes with confidence. This provides a subtle honey note with a touch of texture to bring this recipe alive! 

Give this baby 5 days to settle...

Honey Slice
1% (FA) Cookie
1.5% (INW) Creme Brulee
3% (WF) Croissant SC
3% (INW) Custard
3% (VT) Honeycomb
1% (INW) Shisha Vanilla

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Adephi

Rude Rudi said:


> Honey Slice
> A thick, layered custard slice adorned with honeycomb.
> 
> FILLING
> The filling is comprised of my unfailing 1-2-3 brulee stone with the brûlée knocked down ever so slightly. I have been using this base for a while now & it keeps on delivering. To me, the is a pre-eminent custard which just works magically here...Thick an d creamy oral pleasure...
> 
> Pastry Layer
> I recently discovered WF Croissant and very impressed with it's brilliant performance. It manages to encapsulate the delicate croissant pasty notes perfectly and with relative ease. A touch of FA cookie provides a bit of texture to round of the pastry layer.
> 
> VT honeycomb is a remarkable revelation and allows us to mix honey based recipes with confidence. This provides a subtle honey note with a touch of texture to bring this recipe alive!
> 
> Give this baby 5 days to settle...
> 
> Honey Slice
> 1% (FA) Cookie
> 1.5% (INW) Creme Brulee
> 3% (WF) Croissant SC
> 3% (INW) Custard
> 3% (VT) Honeycomb
> 1% (INW) Shisha Vanilla
> 
> 
> View attachment 165570


This one looks good

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Wesley

Why no love for TFA Pistachio???

I love nuts (phrasing) so decided to pick this up - kinda struggled to make it work in my own recipes so I tried this from RumRunner on ELR:

PistachioCookie

https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/350791?

Acetyl Pyrazine 5% (TPA) - 1%
Cookie (Biscotto) (FA) - 1%
Meringue (FA) - 1%
Pistachio (TPA) - 3%
Sugar Cookie (CAP) - 5%
Torrone (Nougat) (FA) - 0.5%

Steeped for about 3 weeks.

I find TFA Pistachio to be very forward in mixes, but in this recipe the cookies and nougat work really well to keep it in check and balance it's inherent sweetness with some grain and cookie goodness.

The recipe is from 2015 so if you are trying this for modern DL atties, maybe give a thought to reducing the Pistachio and Sugar Cookie a tad - however I find that it is perfect as is for my MTL atty.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SparkySA

Have you tried swopping to almond, it has a lighter flavor?


----------



## Rude Rudi

Trump Custard 
A rich & thick custard generously spooned over oven fresh cake to Trump all others...

My go-to INW Custard combo is simply the best custard base known to man: creamy, thick, rich and delectably smooth. This trumps all custard also-rans and is packed full of flavor, and then some. 

OOO Corn Bread is fast becoming my go-to cake base & provides a perfectly sweet & dense cake with very little corn notes after a steep. Most recipes containing Corn bread calls for the addition of corn, popcorn, etc to boost the corn note but it is not necessary here as I did not see out to create a traditional corn per se. 

The caramel butter takes this to the next level by adding an authentic, creamy caramel boost to the custard whilst thrusting its inherent butteriness. 

Give this baby at least 5 days to settle and enjoy!

Trump Custard
1.5% (WF) Caramel Butter
4% (OOO) Corn Bread
1% (INW) Creme Brulee (yc)
3% (INW) Custard

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Lingogrey

Rude Rudi said:


> Trump Custard
> A rich & thick custard generously spooned over oven fresh cake to Trump all others...
> 
> My go-to INW Custard combo is simply the best custard base known to man: creamy, thick, rich and delectably smooth. This trumps all custard also-rans and is packed full of flavor, and then some.
> 
> OOO Corn Bread is fast becoming my go-to cake base & provides a perfectly sweet & dense cake with very little corn notes after a steep. Most recipes containing Corn bread calls for the addition of corn, popcorn, etc to boost the corn note but it is not necessary here as I did not see out to create a traditional corn per se.
> 
> The caramel butter takes this to the next level by adding an authentic, creamy caramel boost to the custard whilst thrusting its inherent butteriness.
> 
> Give this baby at least 5 days to settle and enjoy!
> 
> Trump Custard
> 1.5% (WF) Caramel Butter
> 4% (OOO) Corn Bread
> 1% (INW) Creme Brulee (yc)
> 3% (INW) Custard
> 
> View attachment 177776


Thank you for the recipe @Rude Rudi. I will include the corn bread and caramel butter on my next order. I was just wondering: Does the juice turn orange after steeping, and does it appear different under different forms of lighting? https://edition.cnn.com/2019/09/13/politics/trump-orange-light-bulbs/index.html


----------



## Rude Rudi

Lingogrey said:


> Thank you for the recipe @Rude Rudi. I will include the corn bread and caramel butter on my next order. I was just wondering: Does the juice turn orange after steeping, and does it appear different under different forms of lighting? https://edition.cnn.com/2019/09/13/politics/trump-orange-light-bulbs/index.html



It does indeed turn orange!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SparkySA

OMG this looks good I wish I had the concentrates


----------



## Rude Rudi

3, 2, 1 Caramel Cheesecake
A thick & rich delectable cheesecake marbled with sticky caramel.

This is a simple 3,2,1 cheesecake celebrating the magnificence of power ingredients.

INW Yes, we cheesecake has been my go-to since it’s release and it continues to surprise me for it pure simplicity. This , European style cheesecake, perfectly encapsulates all that is cheesecake with ease. The rich, creamy & velvety smooth filling sits lovingly atop an unassuming base, given a delicate boost in the form of INW Coconut cookies, which is beyond superb in itself. A light & crisp coconut cookie with a touch of vanilla is the perfect beau for our paladin.

HS caramel toffee adds a deep, sticky and slightly sweet layer to enhance the threesome without distracting from the main profile.

Give this baby 3 to 5 days to settle and enjoy!

3, 2, 1 Caramel Cheesecake
1% HS Caramel Toffee 
2% INW Coconut Cookies 
3% INW Yes, We Cheesecake

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Nailedit77

I been hunting for a perfect cookie / biscuit recipe, after many attempts I think I am happy and wanting to share the love 

I call it "COOKEEZ"

CAP sugar cookie @ 4.5%
INW biscuit .5%
FA custard @ 2%
TFA butter @ 1.5%
FA cookie @ 2.5%
CAP super sweet @ 1.5%

100mls in 7 days on Vinci X with rba, 26g stainless. 5 wrap, spaced 2.5mm coil.

Silky smooth, creamy, buttery cookie / biscuit vape. Best vaped with restrictive airflow.

Steep time 14 days

Hope you guys enjoy this as much as I do.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

Sickboy77 said:


> I been hunting for a perfect cookie / biscuit recipe, after many attempts I think I am happy and wanting to share the love
> 
> I call it "COOKEEZ"
> 
> CAP sugar cookie @ 4.5%
> INW biscuit .5%
> FA custard @ 2%
> TFA butter @ 1.5%
> FA cookie @ 2.5%
> CAP super sweet @ 1.5%
> 
> 100mls in 7 days on Vinci X with rba, 26g stainless. 5 wrap, spaced 2.5mm coil.
> 
> Silky smooth, creamy, buttery cookie / biscuit vape. Best vaped with restrictive airflow.
> 
> Steep time 14 days
> 
> Hope you guys enjoy this as much as I do.


This sounds damn tasty ... will need to try this

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

The to mix list is just getting longer and longer, hopefully soon I’ll be able to do a bit more again.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Humbolt

Sickboy77 said:


> I been hunting for a perfect cookie / biscuit recipe, after many attempts I think I am happy and wanting to share the love
> 
> I call it "COOKEEZ"
> 
> CAP sugar cookie @ 4.5%
> INW biscuit .5%
> FA custard @ 2%
> TFA butter @ 1.5%
> FA cookie @ 2.5%
> CAP super sweet @ 1.5%
> 
> 100mls in 7 days on Vinci X with rba, 26g stainless. 5 wrap, spaced 2.5mm coil.
> 
> Silky smooth, creamy, buttery cookie / biscuit vape. Best vaped with restrictive airflow.
> 
> Steep time 14 days
> 
> Hope you guys enjoy this as much as I do.


I have all of these concentrates so will give it a bash. Too much Super Sweet for me though, so I'll drop that by half. Thank you for sharing!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77

Humbolt said:


> I have all of these concentrates so will give it a bash. Too much Super Sweet for me though, so I'll drop that by half. Thank you for sharing!


Super sweet is high yea, for rrestrictive airflow it's nice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dwarfy

Hey guys, thanks a lot for the thread, extremely helpful.
Been playing around with the idea to get into the DIY world, have a cart loaded on blck vape, just before I place an order, wanted to to get some recommendations.

I purely vape desert flavors and my current favorites are:
1. Project X - Nutty Cuxtard
2. RY4 Sure
3. Mr Good Vape Baker's dozen
4. Scotchies
5. Minty's
6. Nutty crunch cookie
7. La Creme
8. Pasteis de Nata

Currently loaded the ingredients for the following recipes:
1. Just Cheesecake (# 4)
2. Buttermilk Pie (# 44)
3. Creme Brulee Cheesecake (#45)
4. Zoo "Your biscuit" (# 46)

Do you guys have any other recommendations, I quite like nutty/caramel based juice (Especially RY4 & Baker's dozen which are my 2 favorites).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GarethB

​I like my Cheesecake plain, without any fruit, jam or jelly. When I sawrecipe by Alisa (of Bust-a-Nut fame), had to mix it.

Wow, the Cheesecake really comes through. It is velvety smooth, rich and luxurious. Magic, I cannot get enough.

My mix steeped for more than a month, but one week should do it.




Hi, newbie mixer here. Would you still recommend these percentages in 2020?


Andre said:


> ​I like my Cheesecake plain, without any fruit, jam or jelly. When I saw this recipe by Alisa (of Bust-a-Nut fame), had to mix it.
> 
> Wow, the Cheesecake really comes through. It is velvety smooth, rich and luxurious. Magic, I cannot get enough.
> 
> My mix steeped for more than a month, but one week should do it.
> 
> *Just Cheesecake*
> TFA Cheesecake (Graham Crust) 10 %
> TFA Bavarian Cream 5 %
> CAP Sweet Cream 3 % (Alisa used FW Sweet Cream)
> TFA Vanilla Swirl 1.5 %
> CAP French Vanilla (V1) 1 % (Alisa used TFA French Vanilla)
> 
> *EDIT *24 February 2017: More than 5 months later and this is still one of my favourite juices.



Do you still suggest these percentages in 2020? (Newbie question).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

GarethB said:


> ​I like my Cheesecake plain, without any fruit, jam or jelly. When I sawrecipe by Alisa (of Bust-a-Nut fame), had to mix it.
> 
> Wow, the Cheesecake really comes through. It is velvety smooth, rich and luxurious. Magic, I cannot get enough.
> 
> My mix steeped for more than a month, but one week should do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, newbie mixer here. Would you still recommend these percentages in 2020?
> 
> 
> Do you still suggest these percentages in 2020? (Newbie question).


I still mix this one and still use those percentages. It's a good recipe, very tasty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GarethB

Paul33 said:


> I still mix this one and still use those percentages. It's a good recipe, very tasty.


I mixed it up and added .5% super sweet and I substituted the french vanilla ( because I don't have it) with TFA Vanilla Custard at 1%. I'm really enjoying it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

If you like RY4 then try an old favorite....Obsidian (DIYorDie)

*OBSIDIAN*
*BRAND* *FLAVORING* %
FLV Cookie Dough 2%
TFA RY4 Double 3%
FA Cookie 0.5%
FW Pie Crust 1%
FW Hazelnut 0.5%
CAP Super Sweet 0.5%
MIX 50vg 50pg
STEEP Long
1 week


Also available as a one-shot for those who prefer DIY Lite

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

GarethB said:


> ​I like my Cheesecake plain, without any fruit, jam or jelly. When I sawrecipe by Alisa (of Bust-a-Nut fame), had to mix it.
> 
> Wow, the Cheesecake really comes through. It is velvety smooth, rich and luxurious. Magic, I cannot get enough.
> 
> My mix steeped for more than a month, but one week should do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, newbie mixer here. Would you still recommend these percentages in 2020?
> 
> 
> Do you still suggest these percentages in 2020? (Newbie question).


Yes.


----------



## adriaanh

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> If you like RY4 then try an old favorite....Obsidian (DIYorDie)
> 
> *OBSIDIAN*
> *BRAND* *FLAVORING* %
> FLV Cookie Dough 2%
> TFA RY4 Double 3%
> FA Cookie 0.5%
> FW Pie Crust 1%
> FW Hazelnut 0.5%
> CAP Super Sweet 0.5%
> MIX 50vg 50pg
> STEEP Long
> 1 week
> 
> 
> Also available as a one-shot for those who prefer DIY Lite


Where can I get the one shot?


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

BLCK usually sell it but are out of stock.

Why don't you just DIY it?

https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/diy-or-die-one-shots

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## adriaanh

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> BLCK usually sell it but are out of stock.
> 
> Why don't you just DIY it?
> 
> https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/diy-or-die-one-shots



Just lazy I guess

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## goki

Hey guys, any really good caramel oats recipes? 

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GarethB

goki said:


> Hey guys, any really good caramel oats recipes?
> 
> Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


This sounds interesting. Hopefully someone replies with a suggestion. 

There is a DIY_eliquid subreddit on Reddit where you could ask this question and then post the recipe here if you get an answer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GarethB

Andre said:


> ​I like my Cheesecake plain, without any fruit, jam or jelly. When I saw this recipe by Alisa (of Bust-a-Nut fame), had to mix it.
> 
> Wow, the Cheesecake really comes through. It is velvety smooth, rich and luxurious. Magic, I cannot get enough.
> 
> My mix steeped for more than a month, but one week should do it.
> 
> *Just Cheesecake*
> TFA Cheesecake (Graham Crust) 10 %
> TFA Bavarian Cream 5 %
> CAP Sweet Cream 3 % (Alisa used FW Sweet Cream)
> TFA Vanilla Swirl 1.5 %
> CAP French Vanilla (V1) 1 % (Alisa used TFA French Vanilla)
> 
> *EDIT *24 February 2017: More than 5 months later and this is still one of my favourite juices.


Any way of adding some Yes We Cheesecake (INW) to this recipe?


----------



## GarethB

MoneymanVape said:


> If you love bakery and Doughnut tru this one. Its worth it
> 
> So mixed up a small 10ml test batch of "bronuts" recipe found on diyordie.
> Realy awsum stuff. Shake and vape.
> Will be doing a nother 100ml batch later tonight.
> 
> http://diyordievaping.com/2015/08/18/bronuts/


There is a ID10-T remix of this recipe on ATF. He cuts out the yellow cake by FW as it's not a safe concentrate to vape.


----------



## goki

GarethB said:


> This sounds interesting. Hopefully someone replies with a suggestion.
> 
> There is a DIY_eliquid subreddit on Reddit where you could ask this question and then post the recipe here if you get an answer.


Will do that. Maybe if someone can point me in the direction of the right oatmeal to use, I could figure it out. 

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

GarethB said:


> Any way of adding some Yes We Cheesecake (INW) to this recipe?


I have no idea how it will affect the outcome, but give it a shot.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Andre said:


> I have no idea how it will affect the outcome, but give it a shot.



Haven't seen you around for ages @Andre , welcome back

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## GarethB

Andre said:


> I have no idea how it will affect the outcome, but give it a shot.





goki said:


> Will do that. Maybe if someone can point me in the direction of the right oatmeal to use, I could figure it out.
> 
> Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


Please let me know if someone gave you an answer or step in the right direction from either here or from Reddit.


----------



## goki

GarethB said:


> Please let me know if someone gave you an answer or step in the right direction from either here or from Reddit.


Will do bud. I tried to get an oatmeal like flavour with some nuts. Will try it and see what its like. 

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GarethB

goki said:


> Will do bud. I tried to get an oatmeal like flavour with some nuts. Will try it and see what its like.
> 
> Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


Awesome thanks.


----------

